# Raw Thread - LEAGUE OF GEEKS



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Even though Sheamus robbed Roman Reigns of the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Survivor Series last week, The Big Dog is riding a wave of momentum leading up to his Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match with The Celtic Warrior at WWE TLC. Will Reigns once again deliver some steel justice to Sheamus and his allies, Rusev and King Barrett?














> Roman Reigns is always intense, but The Big Dog has taken his aggression up a notch since Survivor Series, where the opportunistic Sheamus used his Money in the Bank contract to rip Reigns’ title away from him in his moment of triumph. Now, per The Authority, Reigns will clash with The Celtic Warrior for the title in a Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match at WWE TLC — a bout that seems to favor the challenger in ways neither Triple H nor Stephanie McMahon expected.
> 
> Sheamus certainly talked a big game on SmackDown, likening Reigns to a “walking, talking Adele song,” but those bold words came just days after The Big Dog made The Celtic Warrior, Rusev and King Barrett say “Hello” to a steel chair on Raw. Will Sheamus keep his distance this Monday night, as a determined Reigns looks to their high-stakes, career-threatening collision?














> On SmackDown, the wily Dean Ambrose conquered both Tyler Breeze and Dolph Ziggler to become No. 1 Contender to Kevin Owens’ Intercontinental Championship. That accomplishment clearly didn’t sit very well with the prizefighter, who walked away from the ready-to-brawl Lunatic Fringe at the end of the night.
> 
> With his defeat at the hands of Ambrose in the WWE World Heavyweight Championship Tournament fresh in his mind, Owens must be aware that his days as Intercontinental Champion could very well be numbered — a realization that might explain his reluctance to battle his unstable future challenger Thursday night. But what if Owens is simply waiting to fight on his own terms? Will Owens send a message to Ambrose on Raw?














> We don’t want to imagine what Thanksgiving is like in the Wyatt compound, but The Eater of Worlds and his cruel kin gorged themselves on destruction this past Thursday on SmackDown, where they destroyed D-Von Dudley and sent his brother Bubba Ray through a table — using The Dudley Boyz’ own pine-splintering pastime against them.
> 
> Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan and Braun Strowman have twice obliterated Dudleyville’s favorite sons since Survivor Series, but something tells us the macabre quartet is just getting started. What sinister plans do The Wyatt Family have for Raw?














> After Paige accused Charlotte of cheating to retain her Divas Championship at Survivor Series, the raven-haired aggressor argued for a rematch against the titleholder on Raw — an intensely personal bout that ended in a double count-out when the action spilled outside the ring. Afterward, The Diva of Tomorrow vented her frustrations against her former friend by trapping Charlotte in the PTO atop the announce table, forcing the champion to scream out in agony.
> 
> Paige went on to steal a victory from Charlotte’s ally Becky Lynch on SmackDown, clearly sending a message to the Divas Champion. Will Charlotte attain retribution this week? Stay tuned.














> Thanks to a little help from The Gobbledy Gooker, The Usos and The Lucha Dragons spoiled The New Day’s “fowl” Thanksgiving festivities on SmackDown, when Jey Uso disguised himself as the notorious turkey and cost the WWE Tag Team Champions a non-title match against Sin Cara & Kalisto. Then, after revealing himself as the feathered fiend, Jey took flight off the top rope — in the infamous costume — and hit a big splash on a helpless Xavier Woods. For the first time in 25 years, the WWE Universe was actually happy to see The Gobbledy Gooker in a WWE ring.
> 
> After suffering that humiliation, what’s The New Day’s next move? Are The Usos and The Lucha Dragons going to somehow parlay their Thanksgiving triumph into a WWE Tag Team Championship opportunity? If so, which team is more worthy of that honor? Expect more tag team chaos on Raw.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man, this preview looks like the drizzing shits. :ugh2

Even worse is the MNF game is Ravens/Browns, so this Monday is looking kinda rough. Maybe there's a good basketball game on or something.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, skipping RAW has helped me, so I'll continue not watching it. I may watch only one or two segments or matches, but that's it. TLC can fuck off as far as I'm concerned, stupid useless PPV.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ambrose Owens feud could be interesting but I am sad its going to just end with Ambrose taking another loss to his feud. Both of these guys need wins, Ambrose more than Owens but I would rather Owens keeps the title until Wrestlemania for Sami Zyans return.

While this feud will be good, I would have like Ambrose to win a feud with someone else before coming into another title contention.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope we'll have another Swagger/Del Rio/Zeb promo or segment.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't get why in the preview there isn't anything about Swagger/Del Rio since seems the only feud that has a continuity between Raw and Smackdown in the midcard.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ambrose/Owens, Swagger/Del Rio and Charlotte/Paige still interest me, although obviously those three feuds will likely take up about a third of the show...the other two thirds, I don't think I'll care about much.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I reckon non of us watch

You know, because it's awful


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am still looking forward to what the new faction brings.. ah what am I saying? Reigns is gonna bury them all forever...*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Also interested in Swaggers little push! His promo last monday...! :banderas






4:12 roud

Hopefully they deepen Ambrose/Owens feud with Promos/commentary/etc.
(If Owens brings the Ambrose Hoodie from Smackdown.... :done )


AND PLS another Slater appearance!!!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Tempest said:


> Yeah, skipping RAW has helped me, so I'll continue not watching it. TLC can fuck off as far as I'm concerned, stupid *USELESS* PPV.











Yes the ENTIRE 2015 calender year for the WWE can be described under the word Useless..........

It was *USELESS* bringing back Daniel Bryan without a Main Event Match @mania from an injury (_ex HBK 96, Austin 01 HHH 02, Cena 08, Edge 2010_)

It was *USELESS *to think Roman Regins would get over as a face when going against (_The crowd, Bryan, Lesnar & Ambrose_)

It was *USELESS* to bring in the Rock to get Roman over

It was *USELESS* to have Rollins Cash in @ Mania WITHOUT any long term booking

It was *USELESS* to have built Ruseve up only to feed him to Cena

It was *USELESS *to have Nikki "beat" AJ's record as Divas champion WITHOUT defending said title

It was *USELESS* to bring up 3/4 of the NXT Four Horse Women and book them like they have

It was *USELESS* to bring back the Dudley Boyz WITHOUT a title run (_short or long_)

I was *USELESS* NOT to have capitalized on Damien Sandow popularity with a mid-card match @ WM aginst the Miz resulting in a win

It was *USELESS* NOT to have capitalized on Cesaro's momentum when he was active, HE should have won John's FIRST open challenge run

It was *USELESS* to have Cena's US Title open when the rub went to the WWE Champion, a mid-card title giving the rub to the WWE Champion think about that.

It was *USELESS* NOT to have had a Goldsut/Cody feud take place @ WM when Dusty (RIP) was still with us .

It's *USELESS* when the E doesn't NOT use pre-tapped segments in order to debut or change wrestler's persona's or announce their returns.

It's *USELESS & EMBARRASSING *to have your so called "developmental" brand OUTSHINE/OUT PREFORM you so called main roster week after week.

It's *USELESS/INSULTING* NOT have turn either Roman & or Dean heel back @ SSeries but instead put the title on the most IRRELEVANT person on this company's roster.

It's *USELESS/STUPID *NOT to have had Bray Wyatt win a SINGLE meaningful match against the Undertaker.

It was *USELESS & WORTHLESS* to have Lesnar wrestle Seth Rollins if it only lead to anther match with Taker at least make the match with Rollins entertaining giving the WWE Champion something to build from

It was *USELESS* to have had Kane in 2015 involved in a WWE Title program when you have younger talents itchy to get a chance to make a name for themselves.

It was *USELESS* to have had ADR return WITHOUT a persona change and even more WORTHLESS to have him team up with a manager who ONLY two years ago was against him in the Swagger/Del Rio WM match up.



Yes USELESS was the year to describe the E in 2015 & something tells me PATHETIC and or WORTHLESS will be used to describe the company NEXT year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh I see the marks are already bitching before it even begins. Look if your not going to watch don't watch, theirs some who still for the most part enjoy the shows. Why would TLC be pointless, its another ppv with some potential good matches on the card, its not that deep, don't like don't watch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns isn't winning the title at TLC so I'm not that fired up for the show either.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kejhill said:


> Can't get why in the preview there isn't anything about Swagger/Del Rio since seems the only feud that has a continuity between Raw and Smackdown in the midcard.


Because WWE isn't even trying.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because WWE isn't even trying.


#StoryoftheLAST10years


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pittsburgh, PA

They still hate Reigns there? Or is that over?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sheamus is winning with some screwery. Reigns well win at the next ppv, whatever that is. Pittsburg? I dont know. Either Reigns gets moderate pops. Or gets,booed out of the building. Non Smark crowds hes fine ala Raws, Smackdowns, casuals. But at ppvs hes got consistently booed. By the time he does get over (if he ever does, and depends how you define being over, generally being the most popular superstar, cant say i see Roman falling under that category). Not sure how better or worser the product well be. Hopefully its a good raw. While im not going to presume its going to be bad like a typical mark. My expectations are very low.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Oh I see the marks are already bitching before it even begins. Look if your not going to watch don't watch, theirs some who still for the most part enjoy the shows. Why would TLC be pointless, its another ppv with some potential good matches on the card, its not that deep, don't like don't watch.


I don't know, don't marks usually spend their time DEFENDING someone/something? I think you're the mark here lil' buddy. ac


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

My God this Raw looks abysmal, and I don't say that because every Raw is abysmal but really THIS Raw just looks horrendous. Lol. 

I'll check it out if you guys don't hate it, hehe... see that? Now I get 3 hours extra free time this Monday.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Chrome said:


> I don't know, don't marks usually spend their time DEFENDING someone/something? I think you're the mark here lil' buddy. ac


NO marks bitch no matter what, marks smark barks tarks, call it what ever you want to.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The only thing I'm looking forward to is Owens/Ambrose and Tyler Breeze. Everything else is boring and childish(New Day).


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

I will watch it... i even watch their sd, main event, superstars for 2 years now without missing a episode (i was watching only raw and sd before)
Ofc i skip the non edited replays, the ads and only watch the entrance/promo and ending of say bo dallas vs slater kind of matches
But im watching and will keep watching until my last breath because i grew up with wwe... just like i grew up watching supernatural for a decade now... those guys and girls are my family *cries*
Vince take my money and my soul!!!


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> The only thing I'm looking forward to is Owens/Ambrose and Tyler Breeze. Everything else is boring and childish(New Day).


I will be eating my caviar with bread and butter while Owens Pop Op Powerbombs the shit out of that non lunatic jobber Ambrose


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I hope we'll have another Swagger/Del Rio/Zeb promo or segment.


Is it 2013 again already?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I want Raw to open with Charlotte trashing the WWE's Diva's title after being humiliated by Stephanie McMahon for being a poor example of a champion. Stephanie should basically blame Charlotte for the Divas Revolution failing. Claiming that Charlotte is a poor excuse of a "Flair". The Dynamic between Stephanie and Charlotte could be really awesome since Flair and HHH are close friends. Charlotte so humiliated reaches under the ring and pulls out a sledgehammer, she destroys the Divas title with it. Smashing it to pieces. This Divas Revolution has now started with Charlotte tonight. Stephanie strips her of the title live on Raw. Charlotte should return to Raw next week with her own title. It just so happens all the other Divas love it and begin to think that the Butterfly title is a joke, but none of them would say that with Stephanie. Now, we have reason to see a Divas Revolution. This leads to them eventually getting rid of the Butterfly title and becoming recognized as real athletes, not "Divas".


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Last week was the first time i've turned Raw after 20 mins straight away and haven't bothered to watch the recording since. Really struggling to like WWE now. But will watch the opening promo.


----------



## amyfuchsialowe (Nov 29, 2015)

inb4 the fuckery. come on omg wtf i need for you be awair that i'm on to wwe and kno that they will do stupid and make us fans unhappy. come on omg wtf Vince make this compeny better and bri9ng back Seth Rollings Seth is the man. come on omg wtf bring him back now Vince do it!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This has to be one of the least anticipated Raw's in recent memory. I agree with the poster above that I might just watch the opening promo (If I'm awake) and take it from there. 

High probability of an instant tap out.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Raw really needs the man back :rollins


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

New Day said:


> I will be eating my caviar with bread and butter while Owens Pop Op Powerbombs the shit out of that non lunatic jobber Ambrose


Well up to this point it's Ambrose-Owens *2-0* :mj 
Save the caviar for a better occasion.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

O dear. Wont be watching hell i wont even be watching the youtube highlights this week. I just dont care


Hopefully the ratings will continue to decline. Take the belt off sheamus pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't wait for 20 minute promos of the Authority 20.0 :mj2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I didn't watch last weeks Raw. I am not sure if to really want to watch this week either, let alone stay up late. Is it worth it? With how WWE is running right now probably not! So I might give Raw another miss. Nothing is appealing to me right now


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Not one Raw in 2015 has opened with a match. Hope that changes tonight.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671347455997452288


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671347455997452288


:WHYYY Striker, just promote Lucha Underground, don't try and stink up your personal brand with dumb statements like this :mj2


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yeah... i'm probably not going to watch. I'd rather watch what will probably be a boring football game (Ravens vs. Browns) tonight than RAW. If something interesting happens then maybe I will watch a video of it. Most of RAW these days is boring.

I wish that they would give Swagger a legit push. I don't mean one where he gets pushed just to fall to Del Rio and then disappears again. Plus they need to have Slater on RAW more often. He has always done his role well. 

Do something that would legit shake things up. No one cares about Sheamus being champion and its showing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW from tonight. I gots to know while I'm swigging my spiked eggnog. I cant face







sober.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV said:


> Where is RAW from tonight. I gots to know while I'm swigging my spiked eggnog. I cant face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh, PA

but hey, they cheered







at the 2014 Royal Rumble :draper2


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

The next episode of The Roman Reigns Story! _(Featuring the Uso's)_


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671347455997452288


Oh My. :cole

See there in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> but hey, they cheered
> 
> ...


What a difference a year makes eh? :ha 

Reigns was actually still enjoyable in early 2014 though. No denying that as part of The Shield, he was perfectly suited to his role. Man of few words backing up his buddies and spearing people through barricades. 

Trying to cut promos, going over the entire heel roster and being WWE champion while portraying a vanilla babyface with a corny moveset? 

Fuck off Vince unkout


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TLC in Boston 

then the next night on RAW in Philadelphia!

Good crowds are upon us. :banderas


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Raw used to be an exciting show that I looked forward to every week, i'm starting to forget what that feels like.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh My. :cole
> 
> See there in Pittsburgh.


THE CONSOL ENERGY CENTER HAS COME UNGLUED :cole



TheLooseCanon said:


> TLC in Boston


If the product sucked less asshole I'd go, but they don't deserve my money or my boos.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Sigh, no story lines that excite me.

Normally they have at least _one_ thing that I can say I'm looking forward to but not this week. Been quite a few bad RAW's recently, such a shame.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

ROMAN STANDS TALL! How many people will he beat up tonight?

I'm not going to watch tonight at all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> but hey, they cheered
> 
> ...


Only because of Batista. :haha

They would've cheered for Hitler over Batista that night.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Last week was quite possibly the worst episode of Raw i've seen, i have a sort of morbid curiosity to see if they can top that this week, though i really don't know if they can do worse than last week, i'm racking my brains trying to think of a way to make the show even worse but all my ideas would at least add some intrigue or LOL-worthy moments, not just 3 hours of nothingness.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Last week was quite possibly the worst episode of Raw i've seen, i have a sort of morbid curiosity to see if they can top that this week, though i really don't know if they can do worse than last week, i'm racking my brains trying to think of a way to make the show even worse but all my ideas would at least add some intrigue or LOL-worthy moments, not just 3 hours of nothingness.


RAW gauntlet. Roman plows through the entire roster Cena/Orton style but by himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Last week was quite possibly the worst episode of Raw i've seen, i have a sort of morbid curiosity to see if they can top that this week, though i really don't know if they can do worse than last week, i'm racking my brains trying to think of a way to make the show even worse but all my ideas would at least add some intrigue or LOL-worthy moments, not just 3 hours of nothingness.


Last week may have been the worst Raw of all time. I've never seen so many people on here agree on one thing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ready for fuckery.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Why couldn't the Steelers be playing tonight?.. If the first segment blows i'm switching over to the Leafs/Oilers game.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

at this rate i will take a rare appearance of the shockmaster to keep me watching. book him in a match vs the boogeyman asap


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I want to watch wrestling tonight, but I don't think I can handle RAW...


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Sheamus is winning with some screwery. Reigns well win at the next ppv, whatever that is. Pittsburg? I dont know. Either Reigns gets moderate pops. Or gets,booed out of the building. Non Smark crowds hes fine ala Raws, Smackdowns, casuals. But at ppvs hes got consistently booed. By the time he does get over (if he ever does, and depends how you define being over, generally being the most popular superstar, cant say i see Roman falling under that category). Not sure how better or worser the product well be. Hopefully its a good raw. While im not going to presume its going to be bad like a typical mark. My expectations are very low.


Well he's gotten great response from Philly ever since the RR even on TV, but I'm not sure about Pittsburgh.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Another Raw episode of Roman looking strong


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Glad I live in the UK, RAW is so much easier to skip when its on between 1am and 4am


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Not watching RAW tonight, but I would like to wish all of you poor souls who are watching tonight, good luck. :ti2*


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

SHIV said:


> Where is RAW from tonight. I gots to know while I'm swigging my spiked eggnog. I cant face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you turned straight back into a hater as soon as he hit the ME scene. NOBODY saw THAT COMING.
:eyeroll

And what does 2:16 even mean anyway?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I hope we'll have another Swagger/Del Rio/Zeb promo or segment.


Why do you like Swagger so much? I don't get it. I don't hate the guy, but c'mon! :Rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Lol you turned straight back into a hater as soon as he hit the ME scene. NOBODY saw THAT COMING.
> :eyeroll
> 
> *And what does 2:16 even mean anyway?*


That was Raw's overall Rating last week :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2:16 don't mean nothing come tomorrow and them ratings drop even lower. :denzel


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WWE OBVIOUSLY DONT GIVE FUCK BOUT RATINGS.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


TIME TO START GETTING STONED FOR RAW!









@A-C-P @Rodgers @Ace Boogie


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Austin 3:16 says when he makes an apparence. That 2:16 well be 3:16, and that's the bottom line because stone cold says so .


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Lol you turned straight back into a hater as soon as he hit the ME scene. NOBODY saw THAT COMING.
> :eyeroll
> 
> And what does 2:16 even mean anyway?


 A failed meme that is an even bigger failure than Roman's push. The sad part is I could hate on Roman better than them. but I am a fan of great talent no reason to hate. All the smarks here lack originality when it comes to insulting wrestlers. It is either dick ride each others remarks, borrow off of someone else, or steal memes because they just don't have what it takes to get a point clear. I on the other hand have all of it and much more.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FUCK YOU GUYS EVERY WEEK MAN! Raw will be GOAT. :Rollins


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

They should try to pull some rabbits out of the hat. No ones gonna watch that shitty football game and if they load the show it might help for a few weeks


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

When does start raw tonight?



A-C-P said:


> That was Raw's overall Rating last week :ha


Shouldnt be it Sheamus 2:16?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The Authority wants to keep screwing over Reigns.. so they keep giving him title shots. Ugh.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> When does start raw tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldnt be it Sheamus 2:16?


They have a Roman hate boner they need to twist situations in their favor. I on the other hand do not stray far from the truth all I say is 100 percent fact. I don't need to try hard to prove a point just like Roman doesn't need to try to have his presence known. They need to lie to prove a point and when you lie to try to prove something you already lost.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm hoping the trend continues and we get a great 3 hours of wrestletastic and raucous entertainment for all the family to enjoy.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> When does start raw tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldnt be it Sheamus 2:16?



Last time i checked, Raw wasn't built entirely around Sheamus...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Evil Euro Authority vs the All-American Hero, The Big Dog!:cole


How do you 'underdog' a guy nicknamed 'the big dog' on the same show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The Evil Euro Authority vs the All-American Hero, The Big Dog!:cole
> 
> 
> How do you 'underdog' a guy nicknamed 'the big dog' on the same show?


"You have a point. I've got it! We'll call him "*The Big Underdog!*"

:vince5


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> They have a Roman hate boner they need to twist situations in their favor. I on the other hand do not stray far from the truth all I say is 100 percent fact. I don't need to try hard to prove a point just like Roman doesn't need to try to have his presence known. They need to lie to prove a point and when you lie to try to prove something you already lost.


Mate your a huge Roman Mark, you are going to twist things no matter what LOL. So whos doing the twisting here. Roman gets booed at major ppvs, theirs no twisting needed. He's doing a good job of that himself haha. I don't hate Roman that's just silly, I just hate what he represents from a corporate point of view. Almost if you think Romans overrated, then your qualified to be an idiot lol. I mean people are entitled to simply not like the guy, and that has nothing to do with being a neckbeard, or what ever excuse you marks come up with next.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Lol you turned straight back into a hater as soon as he hit the ME scene. NOBODY saw THAT COMING.
> :eyeroll
> 
> And what does 2:16 even mean anyway?


:nah I neither hate Roman nor some of his marks. I do dislike your insipid posts and your compulsion to respond whenever he is mentioned even when it is done in a clearly joking fashion. As far as this







, look it up!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The story is all about Reigns. Sheamus is just used as a prop to help get Roman over, he is just a transitional champion who is going to hold the title 2 months tops.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Funny thing is that 2:16 is for the product overall. It was that number with Roman on top. Not I am blaming him, because that would be as short-sighted as blaming Seth or Sheamus for the numbers.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*2 Major "Angles" rumored tonight one of those better be named Kurt. I wanna wake up 2morow and see Angle all over the place on here and on WWE.com that he had returned to the dying WWE to save it with a BROKEN FREAKIN NECK*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SHIV said:


> :nah I neither hate Roman nor some of his marks. I do dislike your insipid posts and your compulsion to respond whenever he is mentioned even when it is done in a clearly joking fashion. As far as this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roman marks cannot handle opposing opinions.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A major angle better be Roman beating Sheamus for the belt in the Main Event, then leather jacket Ambrose comes out to congratulate........then hits Roman with a barb wire bat and hold the belt up to end RAW.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *2 Major "Angles" rumored tonight one of those better be named Kurt. I wanna wake up 2morow and see Angle all over the place on here and on WWE.com that he had returned to the dying WWE to save it with a BROKEN FREAKIN NECK*


Angle retired. Why would he be at raw. WWE are fine without him believe it or not. It's like with Bryan returning. They don't need anyone returning. They just need to utilize the amazing talent they have currently properly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A major angle better be Roman beating Sheamus for the belt in the Main Event, then leather jacket Ambrose comes out to congratulate........then hits Roman with a barb wire bat and hold the belt up to end RAW.


Title change on raw? Unlikely.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I just need some Swagger tonight, please.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

If Angle came back it would scream desperation. Now let's get the Roman-Show on the road already..


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *2 Major "Angles" rumored tonight one of those better be named Kurt. I wanna wake up 2morow and see Angle all over the place on here and on WWE.com that he had returned to the dying WWE to save it with a BROKEN FREAKIN NECK*


He's retiring and going to Bellator as a commentator.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SHIV said:


> :nah I neither hate Roman nor some of his marks. I do dislike your insipid posts and your compulsion to respond whenever he is mentioned even when it is done in a clearly joking fashion. As far as this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw you added that 2:16 gif to you Leanna Decker sig.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Then if we are realistic, the major angle will be Roman putting together that Samoan Mafia to take on the Euro Sensations.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Mate your a huge Roman Mark, you are going to twist things no matter what LOL. So whos doing the twisting here. Roman gets booed at major ppvs, theirs no twisting needed. He's doing a good job of that himself haha. I don't hate Roman that's just silly, I just hate what he represents from a corporate point of view. Almost if you think Romans overrated, then your qualified to be an idiot lol. I mean people are entitled to simply not like the guy, and that has nothing to do with being a neckbeard, or what ever excuse you marks come up with next.


Lol, you just using my words because you can't come up with your own just shows you have no argument to stand on shows your pretty weak when it comes to this. I am someone that cannot be beaten. I know you need to borrow from the best such as myself to try to get a point across but it won't work against me.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The Evil Euro Authority vs the All-American Hero, The Big Dog!:cole


:jbl "_MAGGLE this the MOST impressive thing I've seen MAGGLE. Roman Regins taking it to Sheamus ha...ha I can't wait for TLC MAGGLE, for only 9.99 these two will beat one anther high like corn wood MAGGLE_"


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Roman 2:16 says BELIE' DAT!


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Just save yourselves three hours and don't watch the garbage. Have a read at the results or watch it online the next day. It's the only way things will improve. The ratings need to keep getting lower.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> :jbl "_MAGGLE this the MOST impressive thing I've seen MAGGLE. Roman Regins taking it to Sheamus ha...ha I can't wait for TLC MAGGLE, for only 9.99 these two will beat one anther high like corn wood MAGGLE_"


"Oh My! And what do you think Byron?" :cole

"I Like Turtles!"


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

A big angle?.. So that's either a Cena or Lesnar appearance confirmed. Not worth it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Then if we are realistic, the major angle will be Roman putting together that Samoan Mafia to take on the Euro Sensations.


Him and the Usos vs. Sheamus, Barrett and Rusev could be fun.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Oh My! And what do you think Byron?" :cole
> 
> "I Like Turtles!"


:jbl "_What's WRONG with you Byron? Aint NOBODY who likes Turtles unless of cource it's the NEW Teenage Mutant Nijia Turtles movie where the WWE Champion Sheamus will be staring and he'll probably beat Roman Regins out of his shell, and you all can see it live for only 9.99 MAGGLE_"

:cole "_Yeah but then what Candy, Action Figure, Movie, Beer and or Fast Food product is sponsoring the longest running episodic TV series in history?_"

:jr "_Oh Michael would you please SHUT UP!!!_"

:cole" _ROSS?_"

:jbl "_Bomma SOON'A it's Good old JR_."

:jr "_Tonight RAW is sponsored by_.....




#MoreENTERTAININGthan2nitesRAW


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Him and the Usos vs. Sheamus, Barrett and Rusev could be fun.


For a mid card match, sure. For a main event? ...... Oh dear.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

>NO STANFORD


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *2 Major "Angles" rumored tonight one of those better be named Kurt. I wanna wake up 2morow and see Angle all over the place on here and on WWE.com that he had returned to the dying WWE to save it with a BROKEN FREAKIN NECK*


:ann1

Can we not have someone die or become permanently handicapped on live tv?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What to expect? The authority opens the show as always then Reigns comes out and gets booked in some terrible match and then filler, filler and more filler followed by a terrible ending to a show that makes you want to watch a terrible Browns and Ravens game instead


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :ann1
> 
> Can we not have someone die or become permanently handicapped on live tv?


Love me some Angle but unless it's just a non wrestling role, no thanks. He should never be cleared to ever wrestle another match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cappi said:


> Love me some Angle but unless it's just a non wrestling role, no thanks. He should never be cleared to ever wrestle another match.


I'd support him in a part time role, but not full time. There's no way his body could take it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're trying to put over the Wyatts on the preshow after burying them :ti









Yeah, no one's gonna magically take them seriously after beating the jobber Dudleys. They NEEDED to beat Taker and Kane at Survivor Series.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chances 1st hour go under 3million :stephenA3


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


proximately 8minutes


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

After last week, i'm guessing they limit Reigns to only appearing in the 1st hour, so he doesn't get blamed when the ratings suck again.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatts still better then anything WWE is dishing out on the main roster any day of the week, no matter what happens.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm here for New Day!

:trips5


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol Graves does look like he could be Punk's little brother.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to .....watch some damned wrestling and hope we don't have too many cringeworthy segments.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Wyatts still better then anything WWE is dishing out on the main roster any day of the week, no matter what happens.


DAT SIG DOE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes the pain. And the fuckery.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

New Day starting RAW!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry, but this is really starting to wear thin with New Day


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new day


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's get it my brothas :dance:dance


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so RAW will pretty much suck after this...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the New Day.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Smart and good move having ND open RAW.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The GOATS


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a New Day Yes It Is!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I should've went to this its 45 minutes from me and I could've fucked the volleyball girl that plays for Duquense... too bad this isnt worth my money
Pussy aint free either


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Sorry, but this is really starting to wear thin with New Day


I know. First time I've watched RAW live in a very long time...only for these pussies to open the show.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ, I love New Day.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

New Day starting Raw is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha I love it.. I hate the steelers so much.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day making fun of the local sports team. Guess that makes them awful heels from what I've been told on here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Xavier is wearing the belt now


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I really wish they would have kept the camera on that to see who grabbed Big E's snot rag
:ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day even makes local sports team heat good :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great the Steelers are over on RAW but the wrestlers aren't.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*FU-SION-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fusion fella tho :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THEY DID THE FUSION DANCE WRONG :fuckthis @Ultimate Gohan *


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

..shit...already grabbing remote to see what else is on..this might be a new record.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

SHAMEUS!


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

They fused :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dbz fusion? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

oh snap, Xavier & Kofi fused to Xofi


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Need New Day to get heat for Sheamus to get pop for Roman.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New Day new captain :larry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Sheamus wearing a suit


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The DBZ reference makes this the greatest thing ever.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They used The New Day to introduce this clown...

:ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My eyes!!!!! Holy crap!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahahahaha they listened to EVERYONES advice and put him in a suit.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess New Day isn't sending their unicorn power to Captain Rollins anymore.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The lobsterhead is here. That means business is about to go down the drain.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

OH MY GOD I CANT BELIEVE IT!!! SHEAMUS HAS PANTS ON!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Corporate Sheamus


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus in a suit :sheamus


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

And things go downhill quickly.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rusev and Barrett to go for Tag Gold now too? Sheamus is prob pissed New Day left him at SS.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

He's slicked back the HAWK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The old bait-and-switch. Thought you weren't getting a Sheamus promo to open the show didn't you? :vince


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And hundreds of thousands of viewers turn the channel to MNF


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

New Day is awesome, But Sheamus does look weird in a suit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hell...the christmas shows are starting to dominate ....Has there been any in the past 30 years that hasn't made a person cringe?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I really don't know what to think about Sheamus in a suit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

DBZ :maury


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This is terrible, i predict a 1.8 final rating, i cant belive it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

New Day are heeling it up nicely.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rather see any member of the New Day with the WWE World Heavyweight Championship than the boring Lobsterhead Sheamus.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

They used the New Day to shuck and jive introducing the great white hope Champion Sheamus. Disgraceful.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I really am looking forward to this browns game now :fuck


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The number of members looking at this thread/ :ha

No wonder everyone's pissed.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This crowd just doesn't care lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They all look like characters from The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I still cant see after that intro-like looking directly into the sun from the ISS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No pop


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Corporate fella........


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm starting to get these juvin and jive feelings again for New Day. Not cool.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Would of preferred to have Sheamus in the Brock Lesnar role as WHC being a mercenary for them.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How much gel does it take to get Shameus' hair to stay down? The world may never know...


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> I really don't know what to think about Sheamus in a suit.


It`s better than wearing speedos 24/7 :genius


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone get the hook.. the crowd is falling asleep. Even the New Day can't save this guy, I guess it's true and I admit, he's just not gonna get it done.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn Sheamus looks and talks like a grade A moron


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

New Day shouting out EVO kada kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a pop for that plucky underdog.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This show :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIV said:


> They all look like characters from The Wizard of Oz.


I think you mean the WiZ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus borrowed that suit from Kane


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Still, great opening heel promo by New Day, but it went south so fast.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, but this is horrendous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More no reactions for this angle. They are dying.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol The hips don't lie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is cringe worthy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it possible to actually die of boredom? Pittsburgh may be about to find out! Stay tuned!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

these poor poor pooor fucking crowds


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sheamus pissing off the entire IWC, oh the hate towards this guy is beautiful!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

This promo is terrible and the crowd is dead silent.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

I am embarrassed to be a WWE fan, this isnt what a World Heavyweight champion should be acting like, what a fucken joke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok this took a turn :mj2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it just me or is Sheamus looking more like Dr. Zoidberg, particularly in "why must I crustacean be in love" by the week?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So they're really going to stick with them being friends after New Day screwed him over like a week ago?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jesus, damn near pure silence from the crowd.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day = Sad Day now... they are indeed dying... but there's still hope...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ratings free fallin'


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can literally hear ratings dropping like rain on a bucket


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus 5:15 LOL.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh ya fucker that crownd :maury


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is turned really awkward fast lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sheamus 5:15 lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Roman 2.12 says I just changed the channel


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

and people thought Rollins was bad and lackluster on the mic :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus 5:15 says you just bored our ass.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This cringe is worthy


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

God awful segment -- No surprise there


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

SHEAMUS 5.15 SAYS I JUST KICKED YER ARSE. Bless this man.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus 5:15 Says I Just Kicked Your Arse :sheamus


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sheamus 5:15 !


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

So is the new day joining the authority?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BEst promo in years!!!! Sheamus 5:15 just said he kicked your ass .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao, not going to lie that last bit made me laugh :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I marked for the fusion bit with the New Day! :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Come on out Roman.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

The only good thing about Sheamus right now is his theme song.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My god...did THAT suck? Did creative come up with that sketch on used Waffle House napkins at 3 in the morning?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I bet you guys would kill to have John Cena back as the champ now right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Sore Loser, Roman Reigns!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol more boos


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Now that was awesome!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boos lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lot of boos for Reigns there lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns stands tall again, like he did last week.

How exactly is he supposed to get sympathy and a connection from the crowd??


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ohmagahdwouw


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boothisman.gif


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Reigns stealing the title like Ambrose did.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Put that title down Reigns I am gonna puke

I loved that segment up until tat point.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't know why they thought Sheamus was a better alternative to Roman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...................And Reigns steals the belt. Taking lessons from his buddy Ambrose I see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*New Day are getting stale and it's not Sheamus' fault, although he played his part in that bad segment. They've exhausted all of their shenanigans and have to resort to cheap heat because they're running out of good material.


Reigns with that ovation in Pittsburgh though :drose*


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes Roman!!! :mark:


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Raws all down hill after this promo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So we're going to have 2 of the most boring and least talented wrestlers involved in a PPV match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship huh.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

So Reigns steals the title and the commentators don't mention that part at all.

I just...don't understand anything.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He just takes the title? Give that title back to him damnit, how the hell is this supposed to make me cheer for Roman.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now they are copying the Ambrose stealing the belt storyline?

:ha


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Guessing Reigns will hold the title hostage until TLC.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah that crowd is not taking to Sheamus and Reigns at all. This is going to be a long night.....


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Dude is so over


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jesus Christ, can we not go back to this belt stealing shit :trips7


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> So is the new day joining the authority?


No, the authority is joining the new day.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what I just watched ... I don't even lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More boos.

fpalm

They're going to sabatage the entire roster.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I bet you guys would kill to have John Cena back as the champ now right?


No, no I wouldn't.. I would take any single member of the roster.. except Tyler Breeze and Dolph Ziggler.. to hold that title before John Cena would even enter my mind in the way of hope to return.

I would rather see that fucking title on ALICA FOX before I would rather see John Cena back on my tv!!

I would rather see that fucking title on HORNSWOGGLE before I would rather see John Cena back on my tv!!

I would rather see that fucking title on *MICHAEL FUCKING COLE* before I would rather see John Cena back on my tv!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Please don't tell me they are doing a stupid "I stole your belt" angle


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I don't know why they thought Sheamus was a better alternative to Roman.


Its because Sheamus is so bad people will want anyone else to be champion over him, then in comes Reigns. its just a way to get Reigns over but giving the fans someone then want even less as champion.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, that segment sucked.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

So now they're just ripping off the Rollins/Ambrose feud from a couple of months ago?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why no promo from face of the company?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I bet you guys would kill to have John Cena back as the champ now right?


Um no, Sheamus over Cena any day of the week. Why on earth would you want that stale breakfast cereal back as champ.


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

LMAO New Day and Sheamus are buddies again after leaving Sheamus left for dead at the Survivor series match.Wow just brilliant


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So this is Bryan vs. Authority AND Ambrose vs. Rollins wrapped into one, huh?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

That guy nobody likes just snuck up and sucker punched the champ for no reason. I don't get it, who am I supposed to be rooting for?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Commentators are trash. Why isn't JBL screaming his head off about Roman stealing the title like he would anyone else?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> More boos.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> They're going to sabatage the entire roster.


Going to, they already have


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> More boos.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> They're going to sabatage the entire roster.


To be fair it was mixed again, not outright boos


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Guessing Reigns will hold the title hostage until TLC.


Umm no bc wwe will just pretend like it didn't happen and fella will have his belt magically next week back


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Reigns is nothing more than a hooligan stealing that belt from the Slicked back Mohawk Irish King...of the Ring. Beers and cheers for the Lulz New Day


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

I thought I could watch to see what Owens/Ambrose was going to cook up.. but that opening promo? And if the trying the Bryan angle all over again with Reigns isn't enough... They are copying the Ambrose stealing the title storyline? Reigns still getting boo'd in most places with no heel turn in sigh? I'm out.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

JamJamGigolo said:


> That guy nobody likes just snuck up and sucker punched the champ for no reason. I don't get it, who am I supposed to be rooting for?


New Day? Kevin Owens?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

link85 said:


> LMAO New Day and Sheamus are buddies again after leaving Sheamus left for dead at the Survivor series match.Wow just brilliant


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Take everything people has liked from Bryan and Ambrose and give it to my main squeeze!" :vince3


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That segment was hilariously bad. 

Was it purposely bad in attempt to get the crowd to cheer Reigns for saving them from it? That's the only explanation for terrible segment.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Commercials Save us!!!

54 million pizza combinations at Domino's...and maybe 2 edible ones....MAYBE. So if you suck, Jolly Rancher makes it worse? Is that the point they're trying to make?

Coca-Cola...We wish we still could put cocaine in the formula.

Now the subs looked good, but why do mine look like flat imitations of those when I order one?

2 minions commercials? Boy, am I blessed...wait a minute, I'm above the age of 5 so they can go screw.

What can your family to for $9.99? WWE Network!. Come remember when Wrestling wasn't a ratings disaster and wasn't a national joke!!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I really don't get why people find New Day funny. Come out, diss local team, diss former champ, praise new champ, rinse and repeat. Been done to death and it is very boring.

If that is the best start for RAW the creative can come up with then this company is screwed.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was incredibly badly written, from beginning to end. Seems like they're not putting in any effort despite the ratings.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doing the same story from 6 months ago, which had an excellent heel rollins against former brother in arms ambrose who was massivley over and was screwed after a moment that got a bigger response than Roman's...but instead it's Reigns and Sheamus

Who honestly thinks this is a good idea?!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Roman Reigns is such a convincing underdog. Stealing titles and all. Didn't his buddy do this in the summer too?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

squarebox said:


> To be fair it was mixed again, not outright boos


It was mostly boos and a few high pitched cheers. IT was 70/30 boos.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah is Roman the heel or Sheamus? I mean why is Roman attacking Sheamus? A week to late don't you think.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lil buddy :ambrose4


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

The starting segment was pretty entertaining IMO.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Last week was the first time i've turned Raw after 20 mins straight away and haven't bothered to watch the recording since. Really struggling to like WWE now. But will watch the opening promo.


It was terrible...

I only watched the Stardust match, which apart from seeing Goldust return was a cheap match.

The fast forward button is awesome.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

squarebox said:


> To be fair it was mixed again, not outright boos


If you can't get universally cheered against SHEAMUS, you might as well turn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES, ROMAN IS BEING HIMSELF :YES :tucky :rusevyes :yay!!!!!!!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He gave it back.

Y'all okay now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean looking like a stooge!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magic Mohawk. Groans. He is so awful.

And that stupid smile its so dumb.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roman Reigns cannot act.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:chlol

I just seriously can't with Roman and Sheamus


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Reigns just gives the title right back?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

SAVE_US.FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So, they're doing that stealing belt crap like they did with the IC title? Are they really this dense?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DAMN whens the last time theirs been a WWE title match on in the Raw main event?


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sheamus vs Roman tonight? Are they really gonna do this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns to get screwed tonight. I never saw that coming.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THE ACTING MY GOD THE ACTING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So either Roman gets screwed AGAIN or Sheamus looks like a chump. Fantastic.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Does anyone else just...laugh every time Roman speaks? lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

His fucking acting dude. :Out


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Over or under 2.0 rating tonight ?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Overcomer of odds has started

fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

So sheamus gets pinned as the timer runs out


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I dont remember the last time I thought the product was this lifeless. Even as horrid, godawful as the guest host era could be with literal shit like Jeremy Piven episode, Three Stooges, Al freaking Sharpton, the Anyonymous GM and especially "Enis envy" with the Nuggets vs Lakers main eventing raw, at least there were attempts at SOMETHING. Doesn't seem like a damn relevant thing to spark the product has happened in ages.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I wanted the cerebral assassin to beat the crap out of reigns so bad just now lol


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It was mostly boos and a few high pitched cheers. IT was 70/30 boos.


:HA

You people are deaf or you are hearing what do you want, but the crowd popped hard when Reigns attacked Sheamus.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Why are we getting a recap of what we just watched seconds ago?


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

They did Tyler so fucking wrong with that entrance......


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I must have gotten a tapeworm or something...Can't get enough to eat...Wonder what there is to sate it temporarily in the kitchen?

They're already overdoing this feud.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

New Ziggler vs Old Ziggler


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolph Ziggler is the worst shadow boxer in the world. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*5:15 FELLA.

Barrett/Rusev/New Day interference is obvious af.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Two ****** looking mid-card hell geeks fighting each other. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

These guys are main eventing the PPV, so what does WWE do? They book them to face each other on Raw before the PPV.

Vintage WWE!


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Solf said:


> If you can't get universally cheered against SHEAMUS, you might as well turn.


agree with you, but it just ain't gonna happen


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that Cole. We're all morons who wouldn't have got the 5:15 reference without you explaining it.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

squarebox said:


> Does anyone else just...laugh every time Roman speaks? lol


He comes off as a poser.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Roman 2:16 wont be able to make it to 5 minutes


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You marks always bitch about not having WWE title matches on Raw. Get one still bitching lol. Sheamus well prob still win with some screw job. But a WWE title match on Raw, can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Tyler breeze is john Morrison 2.0 but not as good of a wrestler


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sheamus 5:15 vs Roman 2:16. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao So either Roman gets screwed AGAIN or Sheamus looks like a chump. Fantastic.


Knowing the WWE they will do both.

Just watch Sheamus get pinned in like 5 minutes and 16 seconds and Reigns just missing beating the time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

During Breeze entrance.....lets reiterate what we just saw. :lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Roman 2:16 needs to win the title tonight, the build up to him inevitably winning the title is getting worse and worse.

Just put the title on him and see what he does from there. Trying 10 different characters for Roman in the space of a year in Roman's build to the title is just painful to watch.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

dolph zigger .. ok jbl


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What snacks do YOU prefer when watching Raw? I usually like this local company's "Pizza Puffs and Cheddar Bacon Puffs". I'm serious, these are the best...but I'm out of them atm.

Oh, Ziggler/Breeze part 3 of 6 million...I guarantee they're going to over do this til we're sick.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Breeze and Ziggler? Again? I'm done.. I can't take this..
:dead3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Look it's Dog Ziggler versus blond Heath Slater.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> You marks always bitch about not having WWE title matches on Raw. Get one still bitching lol. Sheamus well prob still win with some screw job. But a WWE title match on Raw, can't remember the last time that happened.


The title never changes hands on Raw so who gives a fuck. Roman is going to get screwed. :bored


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ziggler/Breeze again? I want to see Breeze face other talents like former NXT talentmate Neville.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> What snacks do YOU prefer when watching Raw? I usually like this local company's "Pizza Puffs and Cheddar Bacon Puffs". I'm serious, these are the best...but I'm out of them atm.
> 
> Oh, Ziggler/Breeze part 3 of 6 million...I guarantee they're going to over do this til we're sick.


I like goldfish but tonight I have sour patch kids


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

The Power that Be said:


> Over or under 2.0 rating tonight ?


Suck ass MNF game it will hold


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

5minutes is long as roman can last in a match without huffing and puffing anyways


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Reigns will use the finger poke of doom to beat Sheamus in under 5 mins. Sheamus will than be heel or face or Reigns will than be face or heel not sure but it doesn't really matter does it? but Sheamus will still be champion??? i think use creative and McMahon logic here


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

rocknblues81 said:


> He comes off as a poser.


That stupid little laugh when Steph and HHH arrived was the worst.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Breeze and Ziggler should end up tagging together as a satire of the Young bucks. Two guys who think they're a thousand times better than they actually are.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Sweet Jesus this commentary. Stop telling us shit that we already saw a minute ago!!! Talk about the people in the match!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Roman 2:16 says I just killed your ratings


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Breeze already with a jobber entrance.



He's the next HBK, though.

:ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*TYLER'S GORGEOUS :drose*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sheamus 5:15 is one worst things ive ever heard .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Summer Rae looking hot as fuck tonight. kada:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Breeze and Ziggler? Again? I'm done.. I can't take this..
> :dead3


[email protected]


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

VampDude said:


> It was terrible...
> 
> I only watched the Stardust match, which apart from seeing Goldust return was a cheap match.
> 
> The fast forward button is awesome.


Raw is on the background while i listen to music. Can't wait for the main event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Why should we care about this match when the commentary don't? Have they even noticed a match is going on?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best thing RAW has going for it tonight is that they are on against a lackluster MNF game and not the Patriots. Should help quite a bit with the ratings.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Breeze and Ziggler should end up tagging together as a satire of the Young bucks. Two guys who think they're a thousand times better than they actually are.


I'd... be down with that actually. The tag division is weak, and both DZ and Breeze are going to be lost in the midcard shuffle as single competitors.
I think we really do lack credible tag-teams anyway nowadays. Ah, the glorious days of Rated-RKO...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Feel like they could just drop the Sheamus shit and have Reigns squash him (Sheamus looked like a comedy character in the opening).

Then lil sidekick Ambrose can turn heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> You marks always bitch about not having WWE title matches on Raw. Get one still bitching lol. Sheamus well prob still win with some screw job. But a WWE title match on Raw, can't remember the last time that happened.


It's not a ppv title match that everyone would want, it's a storyline title match in which either they're going to "shock" everyone to pop a rating or just have Roman get screwed again. That's why everyone is just shrugging at it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Time for some FOOD PORN!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Best thing RAW has going for it tonight is that they are on against a lackluster MNF game and not the Patriots. Should help quite a bit with the ratings.


They re lucky its not the Pats vs Broncos like it was last night.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Breeze already with a jobber entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These people parading around seriously even remotely comparing this dweeb to Shawn Michaels probably don't know the difference between a handgun and a handjob.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So somehow this main-event will turn into Reigns/Ambrose/New Day vs Fella/New Day in a 8 man tag right?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Making such shitty tv and allowing these bad ratings to continue has to be part of a purposefully crafted inside job, but I'm probably just giving WWE too much credit.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Breeze/Ziggler was at Survivor Series, then twice in the 7 days after it. The same match on TV 3 times in 8 days.

Sheamus/Reigns was at Survivor Series and will be at TLC... and also tonight.

WWE can't genuinely wonder why barely anybody watches their shows anymore.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Feel like they could just drop the Sheamus shit and have Reigns squash him (Sheamus looked like a comedy character in the opening).
> 
> Then lil sidekick Ambrose can turn heel.


would be a bit of a swerve to have a title change on free tv (that adds to your predictability btw wwe) 

But I really don't know if that scenario will be for a wee while yet, if ever tbh.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Time for some FOOD PORN!!


WTH is that? Looks a bit nasty if you ask me :shrug:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

At least Cena can act natural and gives us funny troll smiles.

:cena4


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Time for some FOOD PORN!!


:surprise: Looks great, is that what your eating?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> These people parading around seriously even remotely comparing this dweeb to Shawn Michaels probably don't know the difference between a handgun and a handjob.


You can see comparisons to rocker Shawn Michaels but not HBK Shawn Michaels.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

maybe the man that will save us from all this shit will be JOHN CENA!!!! now thats a scary thought


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Botch ziggler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So somehow this main-event will turn into Reigns/Ambrose/New Day vs Fella/New Day in a 8 man tag right?


That's exactly what I am thinking:

Reigns/Ambrose/Usos

vs

Sheamus & New Day


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

There must be a LOT of ants in the ring if Ziggler had to stomp that many times...geez...You'd think they could afford an exterminator.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So somehow this main-event will turn into Reigns/Ambrose/New Day vs Fella/New Day in a 8 man tag right?


I think you mean Usos Vince.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because Sheamus is so bad people will want anyone else to be champion over him, then in comes Reigns. its just a way to get Reigns over but giving the fans someone then want even less as champion.


Perhaps, I just don't understand giving him the briefcase at all. I don't know.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziggler tuning up the band is cringeworthy.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Lucky break for Reigns tonight. He usually gets GASSED about 5 minutes into a match.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

I really hope they don't listen to the haters and continue to push Sheamus. The guy is gold. Looks and acts like a champion. But his booking in the past made this a shock reign. What they need to do is desensitize us to the shock. And I think tonight was a step in the right direction with New Day. We need to see Sheamus as champ a few times. He has most the iwc against him too - which is good!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KakeRock said:


> WTH is that? Looks a bit nasty if you ask me :shrug:


THAT is a Priazzo. Like a double pizza cooked special.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Perhaps, I just don't understand giving him the briefcase at all. I don't know.


yes the was stupid to give it to him. Everyone said it at the time as well. It should have gone to Reigns the way the storyline was playing out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish breeze was as good as morrison but hes not.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> At least Cena can act natural and gives us funny troll smiles.
> 
> :cena4


He act naturally as a goofy, that's not necessarily good.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The worst thing is, they are pushing Reigns to be a big babyface and a hero but his demeanor just screams heel. You just can't help but hate him when he cracks that douchebag grin of his.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think you mean Usos Vince.


Correction: Samoan New Day :vince2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do we need Dolph vs 'Dolph from 2 years ago' every fucking week?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

50/50 booking! Good job, WWE!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

See, what the fuck was that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Breeze loses clean in the middle of the ring.

:lmao

Christ almighty.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

and he LOSES AGAIN ahahaha jobber so soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There is the 50/50 booking again. FFS. Yeah lets build up Breeze by jobbing him to Ziggler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*50/50 booking strikes again! 

The Superkick pinned someone :wee-bey

THANK YOU AUSTIN :drose*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah so that happened. Feud over then?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

More 50/50 booking. State of your midcard.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I hate excessive reversal combos.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A win with a superkick? I'm shocked! What is this 1996? Careful with that stuff. 

Your show might actually start making sense!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

These pinning sequences needs to stop.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck yes for the Super Kick


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rocketmansid said:


> :surprise: Looks great, is that what your eating?


Sadly, no. This is a Priazzo. Pizza Hut, back when they were a QUALITY restaurant, used to make them. Then they went "speedy" and we're left with the crap we have now.

However, nothing stopping us from trying to make them at home.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ANAL'S BACK!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Da fuq.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lana!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are putting Lana and Rusev back together again.

Well at least that is a good thing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The RETURN OF LANA!!!!!!""


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow Vince really gonna bury the fuck outa Rusev and Lana now :Cry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my god seeing them try to explain their way out of this Rusev/Lana/Ziggler thing is gonna be so bad:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Time for some FOOD PORN!!


Its wrong. Its just so wrong


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev :mark:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Wait so Lana is evil again?


----------



## erikismissing (Dec 1, 2015)

Anybody catch Kevin Owens in the crowd earlier? Poor guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why do I think somehow Lana is going to end up looking stupid here?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Although I think Summer Rae's face is not that great she is hot everywhere else and is definitely too hot for the blonde Heath Slater.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

So nice to see Rusev and Lana back together. Can't believe Vince tried to get them to shoot break up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why Rusev heel? He should be a babyface w/Lana.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lana!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Correction: Samoan New Day :vince2


I liked it when a forum member tagged them as "Cena's Bitch Boys".


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol what was the point of this shit? Here I thought the point was to put breeze over LOL clueless...also LOL they don't even make the acknowledgement of Rusev and Lana a surprise. Not even having Rusev introduce her to the ring.....so fucking clueless...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Literally the definition of 50/50 booking. Big win for Breeze to beat Ziggler on his first PPV, then Ziggler beats Breeze clean twice in the week afterwards. Just completely bizarre.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Tyler Breeze should not be on Raw if WWE wants to improve ratings.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dat azz is back y'all!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Let me get this straight....we allow the superkick for like 30 guys......and yes....we hate it because it's a finisher now known as a spot move and not a finisher.....when it finishes Tyler Breeze by Zig....who should be putting people over at this point....and did for Ziggler....I ...I ...I really don't get it!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that Rainbow six game is going to be awful. Unless you know the group you are working with, you are not going to get everyone to cooperate and play the game correctly .People cant even play those types of modes in COD right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Idris Elba for WWE Champ!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup, Lana?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671502378282016770


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully this is the start of a push for Rusev/Lana and WWE somehow gets Rusev back to his credibility and momentum of late 2014.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Breeze isn't getting anywhere with that gimmick anyway, could care less about him.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't even...

Seriously, who cares about this piss poor soap opera that has been revolving around Rusev since Satan knows how many monthes ? Way to destroy his character WWE, and way to not even admit it was awful by continuing this. This better be the last bit I ever hear of Rusev's supposed love life.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I never thought i'd see the day when i'm more excited for a Miz TV segment with Lana and Rusev than I am a WWE title match on RAW


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Guess they scrapped Euro Squad.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Idris Elba for WWE Champ!


Random, but ok. He would have better promo skills than most of the roster


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Breeze needs to be given a chance, put him in a proper storyline and feud and see where it goes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Wiz Live - Because now it's time for a black musical to utterly fail on NBC.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Can they get Rollins back as a General Manager? please if there is going this much fuckery give me a reason to really tune in to it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I wish the Dudley Boyz would Powerbomb Lana through a table. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it fuck entrances night tonight?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome to....(no response) lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I seriously want to know where the Miz gets those clothes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even though i hate seeing tyler loose again. You cant deny that was a really damn good match. 
I hope if theres a third match between the 2. Breeze goes over.

As he should!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roflmao for that reaction....I mean...they couldn't give a rat's ass if they were a cat...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Random, but ok. He would have better promo skills than most of the roster


Commercial.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> You marks always bitch about not having WWE title matches on Raw. Get one still bitching lol. Sheamus well prob still win with some screw job. But a WWE title match on Raw, can't remember the last time that happened.


Because the same two fucking guys are having a match for the title on PPV...how is it not hard to grasp that this is once again an inept move from this bottom-of-the-barrel shit heap company?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is Lana just right back to STOOPID Americans? :lana2


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That opening segment was the WORST.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

erikismissing said:


> Anybody catch Kevin Owens in the crowd earlier? Poor guy.


Yo that's really him tho...i'm weak.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL Rusev doesn't even get an entrance...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I seriously want to know where the Miz gets those clothes.


Bad ass aren't they?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I seriously want to know where the Miz gets those clothes.


You might want to try Coruscant.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rusev go super kayfabe .......FUCK YOU HHH and VINCE MCMAHON.....try to seperate my girl and I......Rusev should murder the entire back wrestling crew and creative. I'd never put up with that. It was fucked up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I wish the Dudley Boyz would Powerbomb Lana through a table. *












:lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana is still really over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana with the best reaction on the show thus far.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Hasn't been on TV for ages and is still more over than most divas.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Miz is another mis-used talent. The guy is a brilliant heel, fantastic on the mic and they're doing nothing with him.

A talk show whilst dressed as an idiot? Sigh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I want Lana too :mj2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn Rusev is protective af... such a boss roud


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rusev and Lana back together on screen finally. First mistake was separating them.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Rusev just call MIz by his real name ha ha ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> that Rainbow six game is going to be awful. Unless you know the group you are working with, you are not going to get everyone to cooperate and play the game correctly .People cant even play those types of modes in COD right.


Fuck that. I'm going lone wolf with C4 anddual wielding shotguns360noscope swagyolojoinmyclan....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Wiz Live - Because now it's time for a black musical to utterly fail on NBC.


Not on topic, but do you really think this one will fail? I may be biased since I'm a Wizard of Oz mark, but this one looks good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Everyone wants Lana, but Lana is mine :rusevcrush


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz=Michael now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RUSEV POPPING OFF :LOL*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"As I was saying Michael" :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Lana and Rusev getting back together because of a TMZ leak is so fucking lazy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rusev shouldn't sit in a high chair.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Someone get the shovel, it's burying time.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

they are bcak


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

As if Rusev watched Raw while he was off. Only chance to not look interested.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Lana has her own entrance theme? ......wow


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ooohhhh wwe..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fans cheering Lana as if she contributes anything to WWE programming atm. :ti


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

God I've missed this woman.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooooh Lana


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I LOVE Lana's theme.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Miz=Michael now?


*Technically, yes. His real name is Mike Mizanin.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Fuck that. I'm going lone wolf with C4 anddual wielding shotguns360noscope swagyolojoinmyclan....


And you proved my point LOL Too many people will go off on their own and not play as a team like you are supposed to


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Rusev and Lana back together on screen finally. First mistake was separating them.*


No shit.....that storyline they (WWE) pulled was stupid as hell.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lana's theme is GOAT. Sounds like something straight outta Fire Emblem.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lana tho


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Kitana said:


> Lana has her own entrance theme? ......wow


For over a year now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't forget you, Ru-Ru! :'(

And welcome back, Lana's bun.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Kitana said:


> Lana has her own entrance theme? ......wow


She always had. Remember NXT?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, does anyone else see this going anywhere? We got to see Lana...now what?


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Why can't they stop this cringey soap opera shit and just make rusev the ass kicker he deserves to be


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So who's gonna come out and ruin the party?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> Not on topic, but do you really think this one will fail? I may be biased since I'm a Wizard of Oz mark, but this one looks good.


I think it'll fail in the ratings because that was maybe the third commerical I've seen for it in the past couple of weeks while they shoved Peter Pan down your throat.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Datass :kobe4

Dem legs :lenny


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Breeze isn't getting anywhere with that gimmick anyway, couldn't care less about him.


As I said, Breeze looks like a little geek. A blonde Heath Slater.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Miz having to go over how completely stupid the whole Rusev/Lana shit was :ha


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rusev has to have a GOAT pipe to keep that beauty :wow


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

What is the definition of exposing the business


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

And here it comes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So Lana's thick accent is back now since she's back with Rusev?

:lel


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This news just broke now, apparently.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'we fight hard, but we love even harder...'


I...I kinda wanna see that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What kind of drugs are they passing around at the creative meetings?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

IS it just me or is Lana's fake accent a different fake accent now????


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry guys but WCW in 2001, it's last couple months on air was better than WWE right now.


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just started watching... Did i miss anything ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Not on topic, but do you really think this one will fail? I may be biased since I'm a Wizard of Oz mark, but this one looks good.


Yes it will fail. the one with Michael FRiggen Jackson failed, you really think one with a bunch of hasbeens and nobodies will be a success 

The black Annie was a disaster


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THAT's LANA's EXCUSE?????:lmao:lmao:lmao

HE ASKED YOU TO SPEND THE REST OF YOUR LIFE WITH HIM AND YOU JUST SAID YES LIKE A SILLY BITCH?:lmao

This writing is sooooooooo bad.:sodone


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nah its russia love.. herpes and hepatitis


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Serious what is this shit I'm watching


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they love harder eh? cringe lol. 


this is so fucking cringe I can't even at it. 

we need someone to interrupt this shit.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Holy shit, Roman and now Lana, someone drugged half the locker room.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

We fight hard but love even harder :vince2


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

bulgarian sunshine


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

...What is this?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THIS SEGMENT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fuckthis

Bring back the SLUT chant PLEASE! :floyd1*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"All the way?" Was this written by my grandma?


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Solf said:


> Lana's theme is GOAT. Sounds like something straight outta Fire Emblem.


Which is hentai.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

"Go all the way"

Can they say that? This is hilarious.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lana3: "We fight hard and *we love harder*."

Rusev be crushin' dat like a boss Bulgarian Brute. wens


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think it'll fail in the ratings because that was maybe the third commerical I've seen for it in the past couple of weeks while they shoved Peter Pan down your throat.


You've only seen three? Wow. I somehow managed to see a bunch on tv while also seeing a bunch as Youtube ads as well. Interesting.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I'm sorry guys but WCW in 2001, it's last couple months on air was better than WWE right now.


I know i sure as fuck enjoyed Scott Steiner's Funeral Series better than this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Whose coming out?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Romans Empire said:


> Solf said:
> 
> 
> > Lana's theme is GOAT. Sounds like something straight outta Fire Emblem.
> ...


So?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz looks like the creepy dude at Disney at the haunted mansion ride..


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Why would "today" be the happiest day of her life? He didn't propose today. Makes no sense.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

anyone got a spare puke bucket? i'm all out and my toilet is fucked from all the puke already


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

"Daddy, What does "all the way" mean?"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

that was so awkward :larry


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Ryback?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Ryback is supposed to be a face and he is going to interrupt someones marriage announcement on raw?

This company is so stupid


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Creative: How can we make this even worse...I KNOW!! Cue Ryback!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Generic Ryback feud n°4973 coming.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Blokes all over the world saying at the same time what a lucky f*cker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is awful.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

A good segment by rusev and then appears Rycrap fpalm


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

''I may have broken her heart but that's about it'' :side:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ryback is coming off like the most 80's guy on the roster with this promo.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> THAT's LANA's EXCUSE?????:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> HE ASKED YOU TO SPEND THE REST OF YOUR LIFE WITH HIM AND YOU JUST SAID YES LIKE A SILLY BITCH?:lmao
> 
> This writing is sooooooooo bad.:sodone


borderline offensive to women the world across.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ryback pandering to Pittsburgh. This goof lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryback. Of all people. Ryback.

No no no no no


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'm sorry guys but WCW in 2001, it's last couple months on air was better than WWE right now.


*I'll take a 30 minute Steiner rant over 3 minutes of this garbage.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Still better then any of Romans segments. Reigns is Bore..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Smashmouth - Also the way you could describe Ryback's promos.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Smash Mouth? The band?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ryback... Why? :rusev


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Teen Wolf gets better ratings Ryback...


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

This somehow became the most entertaining promo in awhile. Rusev da gawd! Crickets for Rybitch..oh god he's gonna talk..oh god his promo wasn't terrible either...LOL


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is like a parody of when wrestling was decent


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev! Crush this piece of trash Ryback.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope they start the match during commercial


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"RUSEV! CRUSH!" lives once again! :mark:


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So?


It is for fapanese fegs that get hard to chibi hentai waifu bae culture I am sick of it.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I forgot it was on.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lana gonna be like this in a few months LOL:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Segment sucked, but glad heel Lana is back.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Big Guy is hungry.

Hungry for that pussayyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ryback much more over than Reigns. CHECK


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, WWE is just trying to self destruct at this point. Think we're almost at the day we get a free share of WWE stock inside a box of Froot Loops? Or even cheaper...King Vitamin?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope it ends during the commercials


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wrestling fans are sure obsessed with the ratings. Rating's ain't everything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Smash Mouth? The band?


Hey, now, you're an All Star get your game on, go play
Hey, now, you're a Rock Star get the show on get paid
And all that glitters is gold
Only shooting stars break the mold


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Da Big Guy is a Smash Mouth fan?

Wonder if he is a fan of Shrek?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the Eurothority Stable was a one week thing?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont care what anyone says that was comedy gold, for all the wrong reasons..


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Creative really have given up, will see how things pan out, but think I might be out til Rumble after tonight. Always watch Rumble anyway so maybe the card can surprise me...if not I always enjoy the rumble.


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

There is an advert in the UK about the WWF Trolllz


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

I give Cena shit for being a walking merch stand, but Ryback is taking it to another level here.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They don't care about the ratings. They only care about merchandise sales, and as long as it is the case, they're not going to make the wild and instant turns this mess needs as of now to stay relevant.
People say the product sucks ? Bring back Lana, put her with Rusev again. So unpredictable, so groundbreaking. Such effort.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully Rusev squashes Ryback, WWE stops all the love talk with Rusev/Lana and pushes him as the Bulgarian Brute again.

Rusev/Lana in the second half of 2014 and up until Wrestlemania 31 was brilliant and he could be a main event heel.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

So WWE rehashing Rusev/Lana. Shocking! Y-A-W-N


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, the 2 weeks with the Tourney were nice...now we're back to Fuckery 101...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Ok, WWE is just trying to self destruct at this point. Think we're almost at the day we get a free share of WWE stock inside a box of Froot Loops? Or even cheaper...King Vitamin?


WWE really wants this to become true


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wwe needs to stop rehashing storylines. This show has been hilarious though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I hope they start the match during commercial


wrestling gods wish granted lol.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I hope they start the match during commercial



Think you got your wish


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So the Eurothority Stable was a one week thing?


It could possibly still be on. Just because they do not always be around each other doesn't mean they are not united. Rollins wasn't around Kane and Show all the time but they was still united.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

DA BIG GUY JUST HIT A MISSILE DROPKICK!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe Vince rather see WWE die before he does, rather than have it thriving, on his way out?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Why do some people in the crowd persist on chanting USA? It has nothing to do with that you idiots


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw right now is like Two and a half men without Charlie Sheen, a parody within it self.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Ryback doing a missile dropkick? What's going on?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Ryback gonna hit a tope con hilo next? :lol


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

All this needs now to really kill it off is have a 60 min iron man match with Big Show and Mark Henry.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh nice, that was lovely and quick, not painless but at least quick.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"I may have broken her heart but that's all I broke." :rusev

:ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone else notice we're back to losing members right and left as the crapfest continues? 

I volunteer my services in massaging Lana's bruised thigh!!...I know it's a sacrifice, but what's a guy to do when they care so much?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol pointless.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

..............And Ryback just killed Lana's unborn baby. :russo


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

She was nowhere near it LOL!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

..


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

How is Rusev a heel here? He went to check on his Lana to make sure she's okay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another pointless Raw match.

Literally no reason to tune in anymore.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Didn't they do this same shit with Bulldogs wife? I swear i've seen this shit before


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Zero point to that Ryback and Rusez shit

So...Barrett will help Reigns beat Sheamus in under 5 mins? why not? its not like they care about shit about their product


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Anybody catch the guy in the green shirt sleeping in the audience? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> ..............And Ryback just killed Lana's unborn baby.


It's not my fault :ryback


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That Orton Movie Spot though .


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

He's being a caring husband...what a dirty heel fucker!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Wrestling fans are sure obsessed with the ratings. Rating's ain't everything.


I guess until it just gets so fucking horrible that no Network ever wants to have a wrestling program on their channel again


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh god..this better not be a start of a rusev/ryback rivalry...

and this dumb "ambrose asylum" thing....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana though :lenny


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

They should have had Rusev go back in the ring and lay out Ryback, but that'd be GOOD writing...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Welp, we're getting 6 weeks of Ryback and Rusev? ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I reckon Lana loves anal, nailed on.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

20 min segment with Rusev/Lana/Miz/Ryback

Leads to 3 min match with random countout finish.

Fucking lame. No wonder people don't care about most of these guys, who would when they are put into that kind of booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So wait, tonight's match isn't a title match? (Reigns/Sheamus)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Lana though :lenny


:lenny


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hey, now, you're an All Star get your game on, go play
> Hey, now, you're a Rock Star get the show on get paid
> And all that glitters is gold
> Only shooting stars break the mold


:trips9


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so Reigns wins the strap tonight?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH SHIIIITTT O___O lol tho.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now they are putting Ambrose's IC Title match on the line to try to make sure everyone cheers for Roman :ha



Guy LeDouche said:


> Anybody catch the guy in the green shirt sleeping in the audience?


:ha I did see that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your promotion to become the warden of the asylum


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Soooo, any chance that all the three hours go below 3 milions? Anyone? :mj


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> That Orton Movie Spot though .


Never has a man looked so bored holding a gun.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

FINALLY some kind of exclamation point announced. Took you long enough, fuckers.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting stipulation :wow


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

here come the Botchleys


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

That feel when the main heel is Triple H


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok now this is a good dilemma.:trips with that demonic behavior. Need more of it.

Dudleyz come out with tables and gets no pop. Wow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So now they are putting Ambrose's IC Title match on the line to try to make sure everyone cheers for Roman :ha
> 
> 
> 
> :ha I did see that


talk about


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh, hello..

Clearing the deck with an Ambrose heel turn?

or 

Please cheer Reigns! His little buddy Ambrose needs him to win!

..

Probably the latter but one can only hope.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Reigns is winning the title tonight, he has to be with that stipulation.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns win by DQ.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool Bring Up Baron Corbin sign


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So now they are putting Ambrose's IC Title match on the line to try to make sure everyone cheers for Roman :ha
> 
> 
> 
> :ha I did see that


gotta hand it to them, it's inventive lmao. 

fucking ridiculous though, but if Reigns loses tonight Ambrose may just go fucking postal.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soooo - heel turn?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


Dropkicks to the bell button are always awesome.

It looked almost as good as Cena's dropkicks.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> talk about


Oh, you're still desperately trying to plug this?

Cool...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This could setup an Ambrose turn if Reigns loses, but I don't think they care enough about Ambrose to go through with it.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Ambrose just has to come in and hit Roman inside 5.15

Job Done.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Owens and Ambrose are in a feud. Lets have a segment with Ambrose, mention the feud in passing, and talk about Reigns the whole time. :vince5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

How long until Ambrose becomes Reigns' manager?
And he recruits more people in his stable.
And calls it the Ambrose Asylum.

:lol :lol :lol :mark: ? (idk okay just a little bit im tired)


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Soooo - heel turn?


Reigns winning the title or a heel turn... wait, I thought Survivor Series was last Sunday?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

WIsh Bubba Ray would go off


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I liked Rusev better when he was a pimp. :rusevyes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Oh, you're still desperately trying to plug this?
> 
> Cool...


my WWFuckery caught on long ago, a bunch of people post about the fuckery every week.
But thanks for playing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This whole run hasn't been good for the Dudley boys either!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This Raw is going to suck tonight


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why wrap the tables in black cloth?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

What a dead crowd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hearing Bully talk makes me so mad at WWE for blowing a WWE heel Bully Ray singles run.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

witchblade000 said:


> Why wrap the tables in black cloth?


They have each Wyatt's name on them.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> Soooo, any chance that all the three hours go below 3 milions? Anyone? :mj


If it happens


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are trying to give boring Sheamus a rub from The New Day and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So wait, if Reigns loses tonight he doesn't get a title shot at TLC, or is that wrong?


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Awkwardly quiet..


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Bubba knows how to cut a promo AND put over his opponent, imagine that. Take notes roster, that's how you cut a promo.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> This whole run hasn't been good for the Dudley boys either!


They have none of the freedom they used to, and they haven't even been in a gimmick match yet, which they were famous for. 

And they've lost every feud they've been in.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

They did this to DX


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

They did this in TNA.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they are going to have the Wyatts lose to more old farts now lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BIG ASS TABLE ON THE LEFT.*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Where is Dixie's lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Bubba Chuck said:


> If it happens


I already have my popcorn ready opcorn


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This show is actually decent so far.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Can't wait for the Wyatts to lose to more old men.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This crowd is ridiculously quiet tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are the Dudleys going to destroy the Wyatts too?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dudley Boys are dope. Crowd is weak.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

the way they are going it could hit under 1.0 in the ratings before this year closes...jesus


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Brother Devon giving us their commandments.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> This whole run hasn't been good for the Dudley boys either!


They were okay until The Usos came back and now they are jobbers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dudley's killing it with this promo! :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Won't lie The Wyatt Dudley feud is alright.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

It's "Thou shall not FUCK with the Dudley Boys"

: (


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Refreshing to hear some non-corny bullshit, and some actual tough wrestling talk like the dudleys been delivering forever


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

thegockster said:


> What a dead crowd


can you blame them


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Well that side by side with Triple H should put the Ambrose being a midget talk to rest. Haitch was maybe a half inch taller if that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> Refreshing to hear some non-corny bullshit, and some actual tough wrestling talk like the dudleys been delivering forever


we should get that with the Owens vs Ambrose feud too


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dope promo. This crowd though. :ugh2


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Prob Reigns wins by DQ with interference which means ambrose still has his match since he didn't exactly lose.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How long before Bubba Ray and his brother are back in TNA?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Dudley Boys are pretty awesome, easily the best thing about Raw so far tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> They have each Wyatt's name on them.


Nailed it! :Cocky


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

"Why don't we settle this, tonight?" 

Read your PPV schedule, Bubba.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Look Bray, you aren't intimidating anymore. You lose every feud you're in. Just go away.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TOMMY FUCKING DREAMER!


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

i heard finn balor is backstage.

is he going to debut tonight?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Spike??????


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What? Dreamer?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Well that side by side with Triple H should put the Ambrose being a midget talk to rest. Haitch was maybe a half inch taller if that.


The funny thing is Reigns and Ambrose are pretty much the same height and people act like Reigns is 7ft tall


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hells yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hardcore match at TCL!!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> So wait, if Reigns loses tonight he doesn't get a title shot at TLC, or is that wrong?


If Reigns loses Ambrose loses his IC title shot at TLC. So its probably going to end with Ambrose attacking Reigns to win by DQ and keep his match.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol i figured SPike


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MARKING!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Was expecting Spike.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fuckin' Fatass Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fucking hell. Tommy Dreamer still getting nostalgia runs, huh?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dreamer?!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

More oldtimers.....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wyatts get to job to ECW now :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Thought it might be Spike :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dreamer!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*FUCK YOU DREAMER. ARE YOU GOING TO CRY AGAIN MOTHERFUCKER?*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*PLEASE BRING BACK RVD!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose will keep his match somehow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where is Spike Dudley?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

For a sec I thought Spike was about to come out


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Absolutely ZERO reaction for Tommy Fatass :maury :maury :maury


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TLC hardcord stuff


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The return of the Thou Shall Not Fuck with The Dudley Boyz commandment! :mark:

Granted, it was tweaked appropriately, but at least it was cool to again. And Dreamer is here!


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

TOMMY DREAMER!!! THE INNOVATOR OF VIOLENCEEEE


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Who cares about the Wyatts now? Their credibility was lost at Survivor Series.

Only in WWE can a stable of monsters in WWE have no credibility.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

TD-DDT TOMMY DREAMER!!!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dreamer!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hell yeah!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Where the fuck is Spike?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH who cares about Tommy Dreamer, he is so overrated. We dont need more old farts.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dreamer! This is actually the feud awesome now!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I was hoping for Spike, but Tommy is okay lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whaaaaa


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Dreamer?! :wow


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

And the Wyatts once again look like chumps.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I stand corrected wtf?


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

LOLWWE digging up old washed up tommy dreamer.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

If only they had a PPV where teams of 4 would traditionally be pitted against each other.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TOMMY FUCKING DREAMER GETS A THIS IS AWESOME CHANT IN 2015. I NEED A FUCKING DRINK.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol fucking dreamer erupts an Awesome chant


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

What a time for commercials :LOL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tommy dreamer fucking awesome


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess TNA never paid Dreamer. :deandre


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

WWE should get Spike Dudley and do a multi man TLC tag team match at TLC.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*We all thought it was Spike. lol*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is Awesome to Tommy Dreamer and violence.

Boos Reigns and crickets to Breeze.

Violence wins.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Spike or RVD would have been better than Dreamer.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Tommy Dreamer?? This is random as fuck :maury


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Was hoping for New Jack


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I was hoping for Spike, but Tommy is okay lol


Never thought I'd hear anyone say this.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Wyatts jobbing at TLC Confirmed


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> WWE should get Spike Dudley and do a multi man TLC tag team match at TLC.


Sounds good to me


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Quite a cool segment.

The Wyatt Family are finished anyway, their credibility was completely lost at Survivor Series.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> TOMMY FUCKING DREAMER GETS A THIS IS AWESOME CHANT IN 2015. I NEED A FUCKING DRINK.


Or 6 :draper2


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Even when WWE does something surprising, BOOM, commercial seconds after.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok that got my attention. Genuinely interesting segment!


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be waiting for the Reigns marks to say he gets the loudest pops. Lol, outpopped by tommy dreamer


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

am i in the twilight zone? someone throw a mug or belt at my face asap...i thought DREAMER was dead..j/k


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

How the hell can anyone say Tommy Dreamer is washed up? He was never a luchadore, he was never a high flying technical beast, an ass kicking badass who can beat the shit outta someone with a kendo stick has no age limits


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If The Wyatt Family lose to these old geezers at TLC I'm done! ut


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Rocketmansid said:


> WWE should get Spike Dudley and do a multi man TLC tag team match at TLC.


Meh They have Rhyno under contract


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Lol fucking dreamer erupts an Awesome chant


Ratings about to go up. :vince$


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

You know raw has gone to hell when people are marking out for Tommy fucking Dreamer of all people


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I see the Wyatt Family going over in this storyline.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god there's going to be a time where roly-poly donut eating bitch Tommy Dreamer is going to lock up with cro-magnon dipshit Braun Strowman. Jesus wept.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I bet RVD will be the 4th man.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

****** Rich said:


> Was hoping for New Jack


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Dick Dudley vs. Strowman


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Give TD his old theme back doe.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I like the dreamer addition. He's going to put the wyatts over so fuck off with your part timer complaining bullshit


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

This is awesome? Tommy Dreamer? Doesn't take much to excite fans, I guess anything to start a this is awesome chant


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One day, Natural Born Killaz will play in a WWE arena and New Jack will come fuck everybody up.
Until that day happens or WWE miraculously gets their head out of their punk ass, peace out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd rather see the guy from ECW that smoked on the way to the ring.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> Quite a cool segment.
> 
> The Wyatt Family are finished anyway, their credibility was completely lost at Survivor Series.


Credibility? Lol they are still ov tv, kicking someones ass. Eventually they wel win a feud. Finished? They well be finished when they leave tv. Obvious Dreamers back to put Wyatts over, so sit down marks.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

People marking out to tommy dreamer? lmao Thought he had retired for good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley <3 said:


> You know raw has gone to hell when people are marking out for Tommy fucking Dreamer of all people


Pop of the night, followed by Lana.

:ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tommy Dreamer is a legit legend people. Fucking smarks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh the match is happening already :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wiat what?

You don't have tommy dreamer come out with weapons, and then turn it into a regular 6 man. You have a fucking brawl that sets up a match for the next ppv.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> People marking out to tommy dreamer? lmao Thought he had retired for good


He will never retire!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Dreamer's alright, but I was hoping for Sign Guy Dudley. Or Dances With Dudley, Snot Dudley, Dudley Dudley, Chubby Dudley...

Spike would've been aight too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel like I'm watching another TNA ECW reunion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ace Boogie said:


> I'd rather see the guy from ECW that smoked on the way to the ring.


The Sandman :mark:


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Tommy Dreamer's face is so orange it's hilarious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Breeze can move on from Dolph now that Ziggler got his win back.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> I'd rather see the guy from ECW that smoked on the way to the ring.


Sandman :bow

Biggest pop of the night ,guaranteed


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Oh the match is happening already :lmao


Wyatt's go over tonight and the real 4v4 will be at TLC. Question is... who joins the Dudley's and Dreamer?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> One day, Natural Born Killaz will play in a WWE arena and New Jack will come fuck everybody up.
> Until that day happens or WWE miraculously gets their head out of their punk ass, peace out.


Bye


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I feel like I'm watching another TNA ECW reunion.


Can't be a TNA ECW reunion until Dreamer cries and thanks Dixie for everything she's done for wrestling.



Then six months later come back in a feud and says Dixie is everything that is wrong with wrestling.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tommy Dreamer finally realizes he's too old for this shit


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn I think they went a month without using the tooth line


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Why are they having this match now? 

Save it for TLC, have Wyatts/Dudleys and Dreamer (and maybe RVD?) in a TLC match. Would be a fun as fuck match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The Sandman :mark:


Sandman would be the only guy in this match worse than Strowman.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait... they're actually giving this match already? Oh dear.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, the ref did his fucking job for once.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another non-finish. Crowd ain't happy about that. Terrible show so far.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Crowd is dead. Not surprised. Why not save the match for the PPV? Holy shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Tommy Dreamer aka a guy with a physique = resembling Majin Boo just with better triceps and who peaked in 1997-98 in the Raven feud gets the pop of the night in the world's largest wrestling company in 20fucking15. Yes this is in the Northeast, but still: let that sink in. Just let that sink in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah this pretty much confirms that RVD is coming back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PaulHBK said:


> People marking out to tommy dreamer? lmao Thought he had retired for good


I like Tommy, considering he's pretty much wrestling's version of Rocky. :draper2

And no, he still wrestles here and there as well runs his own promotion (House of Hardcore).


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I'm confused about his whole thing with Dean possibly losing his title shot if Roman loses. Is the Roman/Sheamus match for the title or not? Is it just so Roman keeps his title match at TLC and saves Dean's shot? I have no idea! :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cole with his "shades of WWE Hall of Famer, Sgt. Slaughter", obligatory comment regarding Rowan's double noogie.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Harpers' bald spot is really distracting.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

And the match ends in DQ, and the fans all boo.

WWE, listen, the crowd just booed your booking decision.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol looks like Wyats gonna get burried again at TLC, how many times cant the Wyatts get buried?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And they put Bray of all people through the table.

:ha

Dat :buried by the old men of WWE continues.

:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, question....why on Earth would you have BRAY WYATT, you know, the TOP HEEL in the program, get slammed through a table BEFORE the PPV? 

Come on guys!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I'm confused about his whole thing with Dean possibly losing his title shot. Is the Roman/Sheamus match for the title or not? Is it just so Roman keeps his title match at TLC? *I have no idea!* :lol


:vince5: "MISSION ACCOMPLISHED, DAMN IT!"


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

ohhhh poor bray the big baby goes through a table and is hurting boo hoo face of fear


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

And there it is. Wyatt once again looks like a complete chump. Fucking hell, they just can't win against these geriatrics.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Bubba Ray is awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Can't be a TNA ECW reunion until Dreamer cries and thanks Dixie for everything she's done for wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Then six months later come back in a feud and says Dixie is everything that is wrong with wrestling.


:lol Classic.

E.V3.0


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WHY ARE THEY HAVING THE MATCH NOW.

Fucking IDIOTS.

I'm not even watching now but this company is hideously bad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bray legit hurt


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bray fell so hard, I felt the ground shake all the way here in Texas.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Pop of the night, followed by Lana.
> 
> :ha


:enzo holy shit you're right

:takerlel :reneelel

Those ratings boosters :vince$


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

75 minutes in and we've had about twenty five of them dedicated to Reigns.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Why was the celebration not done the night after Survivor Series wtf?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just said Reigns loses his title shot at TLC if loses tonight. So I guess tonight's match isn't for the title then.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hyacinth Bucket said:


> WHY ARE THEY HAVING THE MATCH NOW.
> 
> Fucking IDIOTS.
> 
> I'm not even watching now but this company is hideously bad.


Because at TLC it's going to be a tables match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm calling it now. Divas segment is next.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

So no title match, I don't think they know what they're doing anymore, Making it up as they go along :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> my WWFuckery caught on long ago, a bunch of people post about the fuckery every week.
> But thanks for playing


You are literally the only person I have ever seen put "WWFuckery".

No one uses it. No one cares.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I'm confused about his whole thing with Dean possibly losing his title shot if Roman loses. Is the Roman/Sheamus match for the title or not? Is it just so Roman keeps his title match at TLC and saves Dean's shot? I have no idea! :lol


Is for all, not only for the title but for Dean and Reigns shots at the titles. If Reigns looses this match he won't have another shot at TLC


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The logic makes no sense. So tonight is a title match for Reigns.

If he wins in under 5:15 he wins the title but he cant win in that time he loses his title shot at the TLC PPV.

How can he have a title shot at TLC if he gets the title tonight LOL

WTF WWE. Hire wrestling writers for god sakes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

CH25 said:


> Why was the celebration not done the night after Survivor Series wtf?


Because WWE...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wyatts are the most pathetic booked monsters ever


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

g972 said:


> Lol looks like Wyats gonna get burried again at TLC, how many times cant the Wyatts get buried?


Nobody takes the jobber family serious.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait what? So reigns wins the title tonight? ?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

CH25 said:


> Why was the celebration not done the night after Survivor Series wtf?


Because fuck logic, That's why!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still can't get over Tommy Dreamer!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Never thought I'd hear anyone say this.


I know right? I have to admit, I was never really into ECW. I was more invested in Spike and the Dudleys than Tommy, at least in WWE.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok why is there such conflicting information regarding the main event? LOL.

First HHH says sheamus wants to defend tonight and then later on says if reigns loses, he loses his shot at TLC. Such stupid crap. HOpe the announcers clear it up ASAP..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The logic makes no sense. So tonight is a title match for Reigns.
> 
> If he wins in under 5:15 he wins the title but he cant win in that time he loses his title shot at the TLC PPV.
> 
> ...


I don't think tonight's match is for the title. So if he wins tonight, he wins a shot at TLC for the title.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> They just said Reigns loses his title shot at TLC if loses tonight. So I guess tonight's match isn't for the title then.


I guess it is...	
Now I am getting confused


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

SP103 said:


> Wait what? So reigns wins the title tonight? ?


:nah


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They just said Reigns loses his title shot at TLC if loses tonight. So I guess tonight's match isn't for the title then.


It is for the title, but it's all a bit strange.

Basically he wins the title tonight or not at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think tonight's match is for the title. So if he wins tonight, he wins a shot at TLC for the title.


They just said its for the wWE title lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The main event is for the title and I think Reigns is winning it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't think we're getting any Swagger tonight.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

So the match isn't for the title tonight?? If not, they've really false advertised the shit out of the main event..


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Channel changer is on


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Goldust vs Del Rio: boy if this match gets time this could be an under-the-radar gem.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Goldust jobbing to Del Rio. 

Boo...


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't think we're getting any Swagger tonight.


did i miss something? I just got up.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think tonight's match is for the title. So if he wins tonight, he wins a shot at TLC for the title.


No, it is for the title.

Ambrose's title shot is on the line though.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Latin No Heat


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just can't see Reigns winning the title tonight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Back to playing Chrono Trigger.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is the tolerance gimmick the bad gimmick?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/30*



ShowStopper said:


> They just said Reigns loses his title shot at TLC if loses tonight. So I guess tonight's match isn't for the title then.


Wait, then what the fuck was the HHH/Ambrose segment about then? Has Vince changed the script during a commercial? This fucking company...

:deanfpalm


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

You just know TLC can't be as extreme as it should be when it's "TLC, sponsored by Toys R Us"

I get sponsorship and appealing to a young audience, but that's just weird.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Del Rio is so damn boring, time to switch channels.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't think we're getting any Swagger tonight.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I doubt its for the title, their well be some screwery. And go you just won a chance to face Shaemus at TLC. I don't know its a bit confusing.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Not sure, but I think they mean Reigns wins title in the timeframe only, but if he misses that the TLC match is reliant on the ultimate result. Reigns will win in 5:20.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Swagger should be on commentary at least.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No shit I have hate in my heart. I'm watching this show.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wait, Anne Hathaway is pregnant?



Will she still be doing nude scenes?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> No, it is for the title.
> 
> Ambrose's title shot is on the line though.


And Reign's shot. So, I guess Reigns is winning the title tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/30*



NearFall said:


> Wait, then what the fuck was the HHH/Ambrose segment about then? Has Vince changed the script during a commercial? This fucking company...
> 
> :deanfpalm


If Reigns doesnt win the title, then Ambrose will lose his IC title shot at TLC


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HEY. ZEB. Don't you bash my lady Anne Hathaway.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Zeb > Roman LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why's Goldie got to dis on Del Rio's sick rhymes?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol Goldust is still with WWE ?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Sheamus. :sadpanda


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Gee I wonder whose winning this match


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I like Zeb and Del Rio in theory, but this might be the worst gimmick in wrestling history. WTF are they talking about?!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

See this is a jobbers match , should end in under 3 mins with Goldust getting no offense


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate to say this, but the US title needs to go back on Cena.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

maybe the Diva's can save the show? wait Flair is supposed to be on tonight fuck maybe next week than? someBODY SAVE US...Jericho? anybody?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No Paige tonight then Raw is a disappointment.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The highlight, so far, of Del Rios' return is getting bitch slapped by a ******. :ha


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Why is Zeb Colter on television? He's terrible.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well at least zeb didnt say grindr again...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Swagger must cost Del Rio this match!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Is Ambrose turning heel? I imagine he'll be pissed at Reigns if he loses his IC title shot.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Main event SPOILER ALERT..........

Acording to the reddit guy who is always right at ppvs, Reigns is winning tonight...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I hate to say this, but the US title needs to go back on Cena.


With Del Rio I'd be happy to see Cena beat him cleanly twice after losing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


>


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I loved Del Rio in Lucha Underground but holy shit is he boring right now in WWE.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> And Reign's shot. So, I guess Reigns is winning the title tonight?


Yeah, you're right. I thought you meant that it was solely for the title shot at TLC. My mistake.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> Main event SPOILER ALERT..........
> 
> Acording to the reddit guy who is always right at ppvs, Reigns is winning tonight...


I would be very, very surprised if this happens.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I bet you guys would kill to have John Cena back as the champ now right?


Yep.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

my head hurts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Del Rio needs to go back to the armbar or find another finishing move. That turnbuckle finisher is not doing it for him.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Swagger incoming


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They really need to stop doing that stomp in the corner spot if they can't make the setup look less obvious.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't think we're getting any Swagger tonight.


Wrong


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Swagger gets no reaction lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh @Jack Thwagger where you at? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE's writers show how incompetent they are with the WWE stipulation for Raws title match .

They basically said, that if Reigns doesn't win his title match tonight on Raw in 5 minutes and 15 seconds, then he will lose his title shot at TLC.

How does that even make sense?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Never Fear guys the Donne is here


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

edit.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Swaggers' theme still the dopest. :banderas


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Why doesn't Jack just start whooping Del Rio's fuckin ass, the crowd would go ape shit, no one ever actually chases the person outside of the ring nowadays


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least this limeade and vodka is good :book


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Now whore time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte ducking Becky Lynch LOL


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Just tuned in... has anything interesting happened so far? I'm guessing not.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Jack Swagger and Tommy Dreamer on the same night. Give me a surprise RVD appearance and it's best RAW this year!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Becky wanting to beg HHH and Steph for a match. OH becky that is pathetic LOL.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I can hear the crowd's silence now.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Swagger, Del Rio, Dreamer, Sheamus, SUCKVILLE.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God. I love how Becky says WWE. So damn adorable.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Becky Lynch is talking to Charlotte like she's trying to convince her to do a lesbian experiment


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool segment between Becky/Charlotte.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Becky seriously needs to stop talking on RAW.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Becky's acting is about four hundred and eighty thousand, six hundred and ninety two times better than Pharlap's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I don't get this angle at all. ADR/Zeb are talking about Mexican/American (heel) unity, yet they are fighting an American (face) who basically doesn't agree with this unity. This is a mind fuck.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

WWE could do so, so much more with Del Rio. He's literally got everything, yet they stick him with Colter with an awful gimmick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Never let these women speak again.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't know what is so confusing about the Reigns losing this match he loses his title match at TLC and Ambrose's title match at TLC. The best way they can do it where Reigns doesn't lose if he wins by DQ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I still have no clue what the hell is going on with the main event :lol

So if Roman wins, he wins the title AND saves Dean's title shot? But if he loses, no title shot for either of them even though they already announced both matches...?

But Triple H said during the segment with Dean that if Roman loses, he loses his 'championship opportunity' or did I hear that wrong? I assumed that meant the match isn't for the title and instead meant Roman wouldn't get the title match at TLC if he loses. That makes a lot more sense if you ask me...


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Man you guys are confused. Only way he wins title is under 5.15mins. Only way they lose tlc title shots, is if sheamus beats Reigns.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Lilian speaking Spanish is so hot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE still doesnt think Charlotte can get over on her own they have to bring in Drunk Ric Flair yet again. And WWE wonders why charlotte gets booed


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

hopefully the Usos get a jobber entrance so I dont have to listen to their fucking annoying voices


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

USA USA USA USA

so many sheep


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Dew-bull-ya Dew-bull-ya E"

Damn it Becky, stop making me love you. <3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Becky Lynch is talking to Charlotte like she's trying to convince her to do a lesbian experiment


:vince$


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky could get it!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

squarebox said:


> Swagger gets no reaction lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Oh my God. I love how Becky says WWE. So damn adorable.


Dew-bull-ya Dew-bull-ya Eee > WWE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> Man you guys are confused. Only way he wins title is under 5.15mins. Only way they lose tlc title shots, is if sheamus beats Reigns.


See now, that makes more sense. Why didn't they just say that? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good point. I guess Reigns can win by DQ, so he doesn't win the title tonight, but keeps his shot at TLC.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, I still have no clue what the hell is going on with the main event :lol
> 
> So if Roman wins, he wins the title AND saves Dean's title shot? But if he loses, no title shot for either of them even though they already announced both matches...?
> 
> But Triple H said during the segment with Dean that if Roman loses, he loses his 'championship opportunity' or did I hear that wrong? I assumed that meant the match isn't for the title and instead meant Roman wouldn't get the title match at TLC if he loses. That makes a lot more sense if you ask me...


The first one you said. When he said he'll lose his championship opportunity he just meant that he will have had it and not get another once at TLC.

Reigns will likely win by dq and we'll be exactly where we were at the beginning of the night :lmao


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Noelle Foley random appearance? make me forget all about Charlotte and Ric


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE's writers show how incompetent they are with the WWE stipulation for Raws title match .
> 
> They basically said, that if Reigns doesn't win his title match tonight on Raw in 5 minutes and 15 seconds, then he will lose his title shot at TLC.
> 
> How does that even make sense?


Does Vince even care anymore?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Romans Empire said:


> I don't know what is so confusing about the Reigns losing this match he loses his title match at TLC and Ambrose's title match at TLC. The best way they can do it where Reigns doesn't lose if he wins by DQ.


How is that not confusing.

if Reigns wins tonight he wins the WWE title since its a title match. If Reigns win the title tonight, how can he have a title match for the WWE title at TLC? he will have already won the title. There is no title shot to lose since he will have the title.

It makes no sense.

And HHH said he has to win the title in under 5:15 or he loses his title match.

It makes no sense.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Del Rio has won a RR, two WWE championships, money in the bank, the WHC on multiple occasions and beat Cena clean not too long ago and STILL nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


his music hit and the crowd didn't give a shit. Tho he did get the USA chant afterwards.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> I loved Del Rio in Lucha Underground but holy shit is he boring right now in WWE.


The minute he returned as Zeb's golden boy I knew he was done for. Anyone with a brain knew this angle was going no where fast.

It just shows the sharp contrast between Lucha's perception of ADR vs WWE's perception and booking of ADR. 

They really are that bad.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

truelove said:


> hopefully the Usos get a jobber entrance so I dont have to listen to their fucking annoying voices


No luck


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige gonna shoot on Ric? Lol please WWE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

squarebox said:


> his music hit and the crowd didn't give a shit. Tho he did get the USA chant afterwards.


Plz turn your tv volume actually on next time. :ann1


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So I don't get this angle at all. ADR/Zeb are talking about Mexican/American (heel) unity, yet they are fighting an American (face) who basically doesn't agree with this unity. This is a mind fuck.


It's like a certain presidential candidate/hall of famer called Vince asking for a favour.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

The New Day is extremely annoying.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Usos 

fpalm


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Michael ''Loser'' Cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When we say Uce... Ya'll say...

:no


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that not confusing.
> 
> if Reigns wins tonight he wins the WWE title since its a title match. If Reigns win the title tonight, how can he have a title match for the WWE title at TLC? he will have already won the title. There is no title shot to lose since he will have the title.
> 
> ...


He can win by DQ therefore it will still be a title match.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

We've got ourselves a flying Uso!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think Sheamus is losing the title 2 weeks after winning it tbh, I think Roman will win by DQ or something, maybe courtesy of Dean?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys Reigns will just win on the 6minute mark. Sorted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that not confusing.
> 
> if Reigns wins tonight he wins the WWE title since its a title match. If Reigns win the title tonight, how can he have a title match for the WWE title at TLC? he will have already won the title. There is no title shot to lose since he will have the title.
> 
> ...


Yep it makes no sense. They're gonna have Reigns win by DQ, so he doesn't win the title tonight, but still keeps his (and Dean's) title shots at TLC.

Basically, alot of work for nothing and we'll be where we were at the beginning of the night. fpalm


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

JBL keeping up his "embarrassing dad" shtick perfectly by doing the unicorn.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Plz turn your tv volume actually on next time. :ann1


a) not watching it on tv b) using headphones

I seriously didn't hear any reaction when his music hit. Could be the stream I'm watching it on? I don't know.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Yo wtf Tommy Dreamer returned???


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Usos... excuse me while I proceed to sew my ears shut.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Romans Empire said:


> He can win by DQ therefore it will still be a title match.


Didnt HHH say he has to win the title in under 5.15 or he loses his title match at TLC?

That is what I heard. What you are saying is probably what they meant but its not what was said. And that is why it didnt make sense They were not clear.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day burying Cole on commentary :Oooh

:ha


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome 1 said:


> Guys Reigns will just win on the 6minute mark. Sorted.


Nope because they specifially said within 5 minutes and 15 seconds. there's probably gonna be timer, so once it's down his opportunity is done.

Can you name any match which, after running down the clock, continued on asif the clock never existed?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate those two fucktards :Fuckyou:Fuckyou:Fuckyou


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh man. I want the New Day to commentate the whole Raw.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> Man you guys are confused. Only way he wins title is under 5.15mins. Only way they lose tlc title shots, is if sheamus beats Reigns.


Reigns is not losing his title match so I sense some fuckery


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

New Day double duty every week wrestling commentating...got my vote


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAW just hit another level. Boosted.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't get the Usos hate.

They're a fun tag team with good charisma and a cool entrance. In terms of WWE tag teams, they're one of the best.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New Day is your daddy and your uncle :ha :HA :LOL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

em, it looks like we actually do need a medic.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Reigns wins by DQ or above the clock limit. And still have the matches at TLC? So its one big cocktease, tak about lazy.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

love this New Day Commentary team.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> I don't get the Usos hate.
> 
> They're a fun tag team with good charisma and a cool entrance. In terms of WWE tag teams, they're one of the best.


Better than the The New Day.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that sequence looked like they almost died five times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANOTHER DQ! 2 DQs and 1 Countout tonight.

:ti


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sin Cara stay botching!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> WWE could do so, so much more with Del Rio. He's literally got everything, yet they stick him with Colter with an awful gimmick.


I've been saying that for awhile. I feel like they've always held him (and many others) back.

I actually like Del Rio.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didnt HHH say he has to win the title in under 5.15 or he loses his title match at TLC?
> 
> That is what I heard. What you are saying is probably what they meant but its not what was said. And that is why it didnt make sense They were not clear.


If Reigns loses tonight, it's Ambrose who loses his IC title shot at TLC.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can they please stay on commentary, their white voices are so much more amusing than the real white voices.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day Rocks :dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*No one cared about this match anyway. I'll be excited to see a Triple Threat TLC match though.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Sin Cara is mad... send for help


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

New Day heeling it up. :drose


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mmmm Sasha


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

SASHA!!!!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I love Xavier and Kofi so much rn...New day is the best. GOAT commentary.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

SASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Another non-finish, this crowd must be seriously pissed.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn Sasha :Banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kostic said:


> If Reigns loses tonight, it's Ambrose who loses his IC title shot at TLC.


HHH said if Reigns doesnt win his title match, Ambrose will lose his title match at TLC.

This is typical WWE overbooking and making everything too confusing .


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

E and Xavier using those stereotypical '40s and '50s gangster voices for commentary. :lel

AND NEW DAY IS YOUR DADDY, MAGGLE! >


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yaaay, we get sasha ....oh it's against brie bella, okay then.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh boy another match that ended with a DQ finish, that has not happened in the past five years.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is that crappy girly song playing everytime we see women backstage?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YAY SASHA :yay*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE still doesnt think Charlotte can get over on her own they have to bring in Drunk Ric Flair yet again. And WWE wonders why charlotte gets booed


Why charlotte gets Wooed.


Ric is why Charlotte gets wooed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Please, please, please come out to Sasha Banks' music 

Sasha Vs Brie

Both are winners in my book. :lenny


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cole forced to eat a plate a shit on commentary.

Thank you New Day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Halfway through the show and we've had 2 DQ's and 1 Countout.

Are they even trying?

Are they trying to piss fans off?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

What are the chances Brie is randomly face tonight? :lmao


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Honeymoon said:


> The New Day is extremely annoying.


They were amazing before going way over the top. Now I agree it's getting really annoying.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

A Sasha Banks match is always a good thing, it could be the best thing about Raw tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Halfway through the show and we've had 2 DQ's and 1 Countout.
> 
> Are they even trying?
> 
> Are they trying to piss fans off?


They are trying to bury the whole roster just to make it so bad that the Roman Reigns segments seem good to get him over


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

safc-scotty said:


> What are the chances Brie is randomly face tonight?


Brie will randomly work face, but Sasha will get cheered :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh its Sasha All I do is walk to the ring Banks. Well she make an impact of note againgst Bri Bella? LOL if Bri Goes over.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Get stopwatch ready, How long for the Sasha match last? 4? 5? or 6 mins?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

thegockster said:


> Get stopwatch ready, How long for the Sasha match last? 4? 5? or 6 mins?


5 and half.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

safc-scotty said:


> What are the chances Brie is randomly face tonight? :lmao


100%

You'll know for sure when she says 'Brieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Mooooooooooooooooooode!' and the crowd randomly cheers.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So we get to hear Bries' theme tonight. :bully4


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Surely it's bad when you can predict the end to the main event about an hour before it even happens...?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roman reigns overcoming the odds for the IC title and tag titles.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

trying to get dat sympathy for Roman


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I swear the authority goes from heel to face and back more than big show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Roman is gonna cost all of them title shots and they're gonna be pissed at him?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That horrid Brie music.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Come on, _Brie!_


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess he's really winning it via DQ then or something. That way he wont get the title & the ppl get to keep their titleshots.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh for the Christ sakes :deanfpalm


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol they're really trying to get the crowd to cheer by connecting all the faces with the consequences of his win or loss...

Usos probably aren't gonna help though xD


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's what they need to do in final segment.. ..

Sheamus PINS Reigns after interference. Sheamus stands tall, but Cena's music hits. Cena vs Sheamus at TLC. Ambrose attacks Reigns for costing him his ic title shot. Ambrose vs Reigns at TLC.

Here's what they WILL do....

Reigns pins Sheamus after 6 minutes. Everything stays the same.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm def skipping this raw just like I did last week. Man have wwe hit a new low. Raw now is just as bad as smackdown maybe even worse. Thank god for Youtube that way you can watch raw in 10 minutes.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

YES SASHA'S THEME!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

How can Roman Reigns overcome these odds?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Raw is Roman.

The show where every match, every fued, every angle all comes back to ROMAN REIGNS.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

DAT ASS!!!!!! SASHA..don't mind me in a happy place right now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised there's not more Dean Ambrose heel turn talk lol. But unless he is truly losing his IC title shot, it won't happen cos he's facing Owens for it.

I was gonna say let's wait till the main event to see what the deal is, but I don't think WWE knows what they're doing half the time :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I swear the authority goes from heel to face and back more than big show.


They did in that one segment by screwing over new day the heels by making a triple threat match with the two face teams then turn heel saying if Roman doesnt win, then they dont get their title shot LOL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep mocking Nikki, Sasha. Mmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF are they saying???

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> That horrid Brie.


fixed


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Push `em all out the way :dance


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sasha doing the Bella entrance kada


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#UNITYYYY!*


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

That Unityyy :ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sasha legit got the best intro music in the business :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No one cared about this match anyway. I'll be excited to see a Triple Threat TLC match though.*


The bumps they'll take will probably be insanity. I'm looking forward to witnessing the car wreck.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Sasha is fucking gorgeous. And talented,which is a nice plus.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I hate how they do that "look what they said on twitter today lol" thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LETS GO SASHA :mark:*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not getting this Sasha hype. Ever since she made it to the MR, she has done jack shit. Other then perfect her lame ass walk. The girl is brilliant in the ring. But at this juncture I don't know WWE have not given her the screen time. Obviously they are looking at a slow burn, but at this point I am not impressed by Sasha at all.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha Banks is the biggest star in the WWE women's division since Trish.

WWE can't fuck her up... can they?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha went from that epic Takeover entrance to having these two lame ass sidekicks holding her down? GTFO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha needs to go solo, those two clowns are holding her back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha don't got no ass. The fuck are ya'll talking about.:mj4


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> 100%
> 
> You'll know for sure when she says 'Brieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Mooooooooooooooooooode!' and the crowd randomly cheers.


Don't forget the spamming of kicks whilst the crowd chants yes!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And LOL at the Diva leaps ahead of everyone else just got carried out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let's see what else is on the line IF Roman doesn't beat Sheamus in under 5:15...

Rusev and Lana don't get to get married

Ryback does not get fed more

The Dudleys don't get the tables 

Becky does not get her match with Charlotte

Swagger does not get anymore TV time.

Team BAD no longer has their Unity

There I think that is all the angles

Oh and the new thread title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So let's see what else is on the line IF Roman doesn't beat Sheamus in under 5:15...
> 
> Rusev and Lana don't get to get married
> 
> ...


The ratings dont go above 2.12


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> Sasha Banks is the biggest star in the WWE women's division since Trish.
> 
> WWE can't fuck her up... can they?


Lol in what universe is Sasha Banks the biggest diva star currently? Facts don't lie Paige is the most over diva and most popular. Sasha is no where near their right now. Having potential means jack shit. At this point shes been on the MR two months, and done nothing. Shes no where near even being on the card at TLC. Sure she could be a big star in the future, but currently no.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

fuck off with the Yes chants.. Sasha is all that matters here


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

I really wanna like Roman but wwe doesn't let me. Why do they have to put him through this bullshit..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That move was so Boss by Sasha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA WINS!!!!!!!!!!! :yay*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Distraction finish, but at this point I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi in them timbs breh. Looking like every hood chick with a mean body I've ever seen.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks like Brie is a babyface now.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Sasha's theme is generic and boring. Don't see why it gets so much praise.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

4 minutes 56 secs


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Naomi's ass is...woah.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sasha making that titless and assless wonder tap = Best for business.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

These 4 are tools


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the WWE title match is not the main event LOL

WTF is the main event going to be then


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Another win for Sasha. Awesome.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What?

The whc happens in the second hour?

What the fuck is with this company?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So let's see what else is on the line IF Roman doesn't beat Sheamus in under 5:15...
> 
> Rusev and Lana don't get to get married
> 
> ...


Cesaro's push will be...oh, never mind. :frown2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*He got this, y'all.

Believe Dat, y'all.*

:lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't tell me the divas are in the main event again.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Brie's offense is looking better, it's just her fluidity at this point now. Not bad though, the match just felt, I dunno, it wasn't a good match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh Sasha needs help to win, so strong!


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome..look it up and Sasha is there


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so the WWE title match is not the main event LOL
> 
> WTF is the main event going to be then


The aftermath of the upcoming fuckery.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mastodonic said:


> Sasha's theme is generic and boring. Don't see why it gets so much praise.


I like it but IMO the best theme for the women is Paige's


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Naomi's ass is...woah.


And in leather pants to boot. :trips8


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's see how this fuckery ends :cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> so the WWE title match is not the main event LOL
> 
> WTF is the main event going to be then


Vince has just completely given up on the final 45 minutes of the show :ha

The 10 PM slot is now the ME spit


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_*Brie Mode and The Boss. And Becky later. Shit is being done right.*_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Clique said:


> The bumps they'll take will probably be insanity. I'm looking forward to witnessing the car wreck.


*Me too. I can't wait to see what Kalisto can do with a ladder. The Usos will go off as well.*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Naomi in them timbs breh. Looking like every hood chick with a mean body I've ever seen.


YUP 
with the braids too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're putting the title match at halftime of the football game.

But WWE doesn't care about ratings and Vince isn't panicing, eh?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow at the majority of the crowd not giving a single fuck when Sasha won.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The aftermath of the upcoming fuckery.


OH dont tell me they will have Reigns win the title now then lose it in the real main event of the raw n a Sheamus rematch on the same show lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That WWE Network commercial made me realise how ugly those Apple menus are.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *He got this, y'all.
> 
> Believe Dat, y'all.*
> 
> :lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Sheamus/Reigns now?

A WWE World Heavyweight Championship match, with loads on the line, in the middle of Raw?

Wow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Charlotte the ME again, 

or Roman wins 2nd title already :ha and they do a follow up feud later in the show?


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

So this just sets up the 8 man tag to end the show right?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That Donny show is actually pretty funny


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> So this just sets up the 8 man tag to end the show right?


Basically :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More boos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That pop :banderas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The normal fuckery coming up. Mick Foley rage to break TV and punch himself in the face millions of times over. BANG BANG. *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And here comes the boos,.....and they turn down the audio LMFAO


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

THAT POP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Why are you all complaining, finally a reason to watch with this match


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

8 man tag upcoming of fuckery


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH dont tell me they will have Reigns win the title now then lose it in the real main event of the raw n a Sheamus rematch on the same show lol


That would make him a multiple-time WHC title holder!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Roman reigns now? lol. Zzz > I thought this was main event or is my clock off an hour?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Great pop.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So it is a title match?!!

I give up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> That would make him a multiple-time WHC title holder!


they have to start boosting the number earlier right lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This feels like it's going to end up as that 8-man tag with this not finishing up the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it halftime of the football game? Maybe that is why the match is now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

0% chance Reigns wins. And I cannot wait to see his face when he lets his friends and family down!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That pop :banderas


STONE HOT HEARS IT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Sasha's theme is cool, but I always think of that Rock mashup I posted a few times. So, I've gotten a little overly-hyped because of that whenever Sasha's theme starts to play on Raw. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHEAMUS 515 SHIRT

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The pop Reigns got there was up there with Stone Cold's in 1999.

Deafening.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is this the main event?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Now Roman needs a 'Roman 2:16' shirt.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> they have to start boosting the number earlier right lol


he'll be a sixteen time champ by 2020


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus 5:15 shirt! :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *The normal fuckery coming up. Mick Foley rage to break TV and punch himself in the face millions of times over. BANG BANG. *


:vince$


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Sheamus 5:15 shirt :done

:vince$


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

is that shirt on the shop LOOOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When I think of some of the greatest wrestlers of all time who never held the World title, then see that Fella is a 4 time World Champion, it makes me realize that something is terribly wrong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They should sell this shirt instead:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I know I'm using logic here but why wouldn't Sheamus hype the fact that he beat Daniel Bryan in like 12 seconds at WrestleMania instead...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh Hell YEAH FELLLLLLLLA*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> The pop Reigns got there was up there with Stone Cold's in 1999.
> 
> Deafening.


LOL um yeah no.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

£5.15 bet says they STILL cut to adverts mid match.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> That would make him a multiple-time WHC title holder!


They started building him early to break upcoming Cena's record :lol


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Sheamus holding the belt upside down :cry


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Austin must be pissed lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> he'll be a sixteen time champ by 2020


He will be a 16 time champion by January 1st lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Totally getting that Sheamus 5:15 shirt for my good friend @Dr. Ian Malcolm

:grapes


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

O/U Roman gasses during this match?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

If Roman beats the WWE Champ clean in 5 mins

:duck

Have a feeling Sheamus gonna get himself DQ'd though


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Why isn't this the main event?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This dude actually got a "sheamus 5:15" shirt :lol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Is he already gassed after two rollups? He needs to ask for some cardio for christmas.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

SHIV said:


> They should sell this shirt instead:


Give me 5 of them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clearly, neither man is "Over as fuck".


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kostic said:


> Why isn't this the main event?


Because some fuckery is going to ensue :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is gassed a minute into the match ha ha ha ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus 5:15 vs Roman 2:16


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I have to tell you, Roman and Sheamus have good chemistry.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

maybe one of the USO's should replace the already gassed Reigns


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Because some fuckery is going to ensue :cole


Pretty sad how obvious it is... unless Reigns win and Ambrose turns heel at the main event... won't happen.

I'm just waiting for a commercial break during this 5 minute match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reigns wins by DQ so everyone gets their title shots and we get that 8 man tag tonight. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Has Cole been watching RAW? Pin Roman clean in the middle of the ring? :bryanlol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mastodonic said:


> Is he already gassed after two rollups? He needs to ask for some cardio for christmas.


If he does get a ladder match at TLC it should be an oxygen tank on a poll match


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

when it reigns I snore sign lol


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

I swear I heard Cole say earlier this was the main event..I don't understand.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Think about it, this is one of those rare matches that title is involved and there wont be commercial breaks on RAW.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Sheamus gassed before Roman :wow


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night DQ!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another DQ. Third one of the night.

:lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Fucking shocking. Lol


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone saw this 8 man tag coming.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns DQ win


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ADR has joined the Eurothority?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I expect some fuckery, but not a boring one like this.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Reigns wins by DQ so everyone gets their title shots and we get that 8 man tag tonight. fpalm


Good call :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wtf Del Rio... he looks so fucking bored also


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fuckery :ha


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

when did Del Rio join the Authority?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that was fucking stupid.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

but..............they just gave the match to Roman


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol 8 man tag :vince$

"Hey little buddy :ambrose4, get me my hot tag pop!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lilian :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Vince desperate for a USA pop to get Roman over what a fucking moron:ha :HA :LOL


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

So literally everything tonight, a good forty minutes of the show, has been for fucking nothing.

Fuck off Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And no one even cares LOL


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Lilian wants to bitch slap him.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

SHAMEUS!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Sheamus is lucky


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at 1-800-FELLA getting handsy with "Lily".


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

What? Another fuckery? Who would have guessed!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All those evil foreigners screwing Reigns. What a waste of time. Give Vacant the damn title.


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

This was like a shitty orgasm.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The League of Nations


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

League of Nations? What kind of Justice League shit is this.:mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

League of Nations. I like it!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

League of Nations. I like it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

League of Nation? I like it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look we are a stable that you've already buried Roman :ha


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

League of Nations? :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Give Barrett the mic please


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What is this :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So WWE stole my idea for a united nations faction LOL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the idea of that stable.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The International Bros


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

League of Nations. What a name for a faction.

:mj4


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I guess that del Rio now will have to rename his nation the MexBritBulgIreMerican. :vince5


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is going on........................

Please Please PLEASE keep Owens's Canadian ass far far away from this storyline.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Ah, a new faction for Roman to job out. Can he defeat the evil foreigners?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman about to get the USA cheap pops :vince$

All the heels vs The Big Dog Underdog


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is this an official stable now?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FOREIGN FANATICS 2.0, Y'ALL!*


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Make every foreigner an evil heel against reigns! The fans will have to accept him now. USA USA USA!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LEAGUE OF NATIONS fuck yeah. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

League of GEEKS


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wtf. this is worse than the corre


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

This would have worked if this was Survivor Series


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Vacant > Roman.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats a pretty beefy crew.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder if Lilian Garcia actually wanted Sheamus to get off him. It reminded me of that one time Austin Aries put his crotch in Christy Hemme's face and he got fined.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What does reigns call his stable, cobbled together leftovers?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Del Rio out there and no Swagger? :maury

WWE didn't plan this well, at all. Del Rio should NOT be part of this angle.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

The Usos need to fuck off. They ain't shit.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The bright side is that Authority is not involved with League of Nations... or mby i'm speaking too soon.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Someone needs to update wiki 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/League_of_Nations


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Call me a retard, but I actually like the name "League of Nations".. :lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

A foreign stable in a desperate attempt to get Reigns some USA cheers...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

No payoff and the birth of a new lame ass faction. Good lawd.

All this AFTER Survivor Series too :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now they are giving Reigns the USA vs foreign enemies gimmick.* Dont boo this man. He is defending the good Ole USA!!! *:vince5


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Over/Under New Years before that stable breaks up


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

So they're now trying the whole "Evil Foreigners" approach to try and help get Reigns over. If only they put this much effort into any other guy...


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

This is some great build up for the upcoming traditional Survivor Series match between these two factions.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this show needed! more Usos time

fpalm


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Are they gonna make it a survivor series match?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leave it to the WWE to make the stable two weeks after it would have been perfect for the SS LOL


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I like the League of Nations stable and name.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No USA chants yet? :vince7


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw Thread - 11/30/1997*

:lmao :lmao :lmao This shit is TERRIBLE!!!! And now it gives Cena an opportunity to make his valiant, long awaited return to SAVE MURRRRRICAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did anybody else keep waiting for The Usos and Ambrose to jump Reigns?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ready for 8 man tag later ? Looool


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You are the champion! Show em' your belt! :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm starting to despise Ric Flair due to his allegiances with Charlotte.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WWE so obviously fishing for those cheap USA pops :duck


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Del Rio out there and no Swagger? :maury
> 
> WWE didn't plan this well, at all. Del Rio should NOT be part of this angle.


And Del Rio was just bored and showing not interesting at all. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

When that 2.0 ratings drops tomorrow :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ Big E with Becky's goggles.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE pimping their shitty merch.

:mj4


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Why must the Usos have to show their stupid faces again. Nobody gives a flying fuck about them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was meh. Good news is I can turn it off so I didn't miss anything.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MR-Bolainas said:


> This would have worked if this was Survivor Series


Yeah its like WWE mixed up the November and December scripts


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So make it interesting. an elimination main event to win your match at TLC because Reigns only won by DQ. 

they won't, they'll forget their threats.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Way Barruh, Fella and Ru-Ru are now joined by Birdo? And they finally have a name? At least something of value was gained from this episode.

:evans at Big E rocking Becky's goggles and Xavier's luscious locks.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

They just cut away?

What happened...?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Del Rio out there and no Swagger? :maury
> 
> WWE didn't plan this well, at all. Del Rio should NOT be part of this angle.


no he should be, the USO's should be apart of the match, it should be Swagger, then someone else.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This might offend someone, but Flair needs to Woo himself back to his recliner.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> but..............they just gave the match to Roman


OMFG! It a damn shame and travesty, that your sig doesn't have it's own, pinned thread!!!!

SO MUCH WIN!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where the hell are my New Day Socks!!!?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wtf are they wearing? i wore that shit to bed when i was 4 years old


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now they are doing the Bryan/Austin/Rock/Cena mixture and sprinkle in the cheap USA vs foreigners cheers.

If you have to pull literally EVERY trick to try and get a guy cheered universally that should tell you something.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see those ratings


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

So Kofi heel turn soon??? make the other two faces join the League of Nations he is from Ghana i believe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Barrett worked himself into a nice spot but he's still taking those L's bruh! :lol


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wwe can't come up with good storylines for each individual guy so might as well put them together for no reason.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Done


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If new day is actually moving merch their careers are pretty much set


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooooooo did the eight of them just quietly walk to the back to make room for Charlotte vs Becky?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

How many more cliched wrestling stories can they add to Reigns to try to make people like him? Why don't they try just giving him a personality and an actual gimmick. This guy is still coming out in his tag team gear and he's supposed to be the star of the show? WTF?!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol @ Big E with Becky's goggles.*


Has Big E traded Sasha for Becky?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Reigns vs the Legion of Doom to the ratings.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New Day the best at selling the merch.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh and also, League of Nations? is this a joke? seriously all four of these guys in a faction called the league of nations? so they are going to be a massive failure then?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> And Del Rio was just bored and showing not interesting at all. :lmao


My boy Del Rio gettin' paid. He gives no fucks.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I quite like this stable, but feel like Del Rio shouldn't be involved.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Raw is just three hours of Vince desperately trying to get Roman over. Embarrassing to watch now, that's me tuning out.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

If they book this new faction well they could really be huge. Sadly, I better don't have any expectations at all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOO!







BOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> I quite like this stable, but feel like Del Rio shouldn't be involved.


Del Rio is fine in it but Zeb should have been the one to create it not Sheamus.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

The way they treat Ambrose is criminal.

Instead of progressing his feud with Owens... He's still Reigns' little bitch?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, I'm not so hyped about the League of Nations b/s anymore. 

It's just straining more talent to participate in more roles because WWE won't utilize their entire roster to the fullest. Undoubtedly one of them could get injured and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> And Del Rio was just bored and showing not interesting at all. :lmao


Del Rio hasn't showed Amy interest since returning! He's on Sin Cara level of bored.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

the wwe shop site crashed right after that new day spot for a bit


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

So this league of jobbers is suppose to be a top heel group now, with absolutely no buildup?

I wonder if they will help each other out for their other matches, or just when Sheanus gets beat up by Reigns.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Cappi said:


> The way they treat Ambrose is criminal.
> 
> Instead of progressing his feud with Owens... He's still Reigns' little bitch?


Can't have him getting more over then Roman again.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

It's basically Hogan booking with the evil foreigners rather than Cena booking.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Wasted a perfectly good opportunity to call themselves "The Wealth of Nations". Fuck'em.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

So whats the main event ??? Lool im truly wondering lol.probably some shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cappi said:


> The way they treat Ambrose is criminal.
> 
> Instead of progressing his feud with Owens... He's still Reigns' little bitch?


They are using Amrose to get Reigns over. They want Reigns to leech off of Ambrose cheers, just like they do with Cena leeching off other guys that are over cheers


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Barrett as the WWE WHC and the leader of the ''League of Nations'' would've been much better IMO.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:flairdance


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I fear that WWE is dying before our very eyes.

Is Vince killing what he created?


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck off already Charlotte


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The only reason Flair is out there is to get spit on or slapped by Paige. Otherwise he serves no purpose being out there.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> So this league of jobbers is suppose to be a top heel group now, with absolutely no buildup?
> 
> I wonder if they will help each other out for their other matches, or just when Sheanus gets beat up by Reigns.


They're heels, so they'll help each other all the time because everything in WWE is backwards and the heels always stick together.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

titties on commentary...I mean Paige.


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

God Paige looks exactly like a girl i use to go out with... Even those are the same


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige is saying what everyone is thinking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

donne said:


> Has Big E traded Sasha for Becky?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> BOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The stuff nightmares are made of.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You can tell the announcers were holding back the jokes when Ric Flair being a bad rash was brought up


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Becky win pls.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

That butterfly belt has broader hips then Charlotte.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> titties on commentary...I mean Paige.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Del Rio is fine in it but Zeb should have been the one to create it not Sheamus.


Yeah, that would have made more sense to be fair. Just seemed a bit random for him to be out there with them and as someone else said he looked really bored :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Becky always looks so happy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

id love to see a Becky Lynch heel turn here


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So now they are doing the Bryan/Austin/Rock/Cena mixture and sprinkle in the cheap USA vs foreigners cheers.
> 
> If you have to pull literally EVERY trick to try and get a guy cheered universally that should tell you something.


This is my problem with people in this site... Once ago you people shitted on Reigns booking because he didn't have any reason as babyface the get cheered.

But now that they're trying to build an storyline to make people care about him you're complaining.

I mean, what the actual fuck.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Becky Lynch has such a great entrance


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Becky "Steampunk" Lynch! She's so awesome.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> I fear that WWE is dying before our very eyes.
> 
> Is Vince killing what he created?


Been dead for a while now


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why is orange hair getting pyro? lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Becky lynch is hot


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

I really don't have anything against Reigns, I think he's alright.. just over exposed, but I really hope he gets destroyed by the crowd at TLC/Rumble and Mania(again). He will never be over with the fans who make those 'special moments' in his current carnation. 

I used to think the.. They aren't bringing Bryan back to protect Reigns.. guys, were over paranoid. At this point? Not so sure.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Becky is so beatiful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

aige: "I wasn't listening to you, Byron."

:jbl: "Nobody does."

:chlol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky Heel turn coming


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Arkham258 said:


> Been dead for a while now


This calls for the Ralph wiggum he's dead already clip


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Think the entire crowd must have gone for a piss break


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky Ambrose! Lil buddy jobber.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This show really misses Cena.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Someone call the police, the crowd's been killed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Break her hoof clean off Becky!*


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate paige's accent i really do.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shit, could this match actually end up good?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save Us :cena4 from Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> This is my problem with people in this site... Once ago you people shitted on Reigns booking because he didn't have any reason as babyface the get cheered.
> 
> But now that they're trying to build an storyline to make people care about him you're complaining.
> 
> I mean, what the actual fuck.


Its because nothing about Reigns is original.

They had to give him the shield intro, gear, and music.
They are stealing the DB storyline and giving it to Reigns to try and get him over.
And tonight they even tried stealing the Ambrose stealing the title storyline as well.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

So to get a pop for this match and to get charlotte over.They book FLAIR LOOOOOOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Keep penwah said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > So now they are doing the Bryan/Austin/Rock/Cena mixture and sprinkle in the cheap USA vs foreigners cheers.
> ...


What story? It just a combo of underdog face vs evil authority figures and American vs evil foreigners...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> why is orange hair getting pyro? lol


Well, her gimmick is a quirky steampunk chick, so steam shooting off during her entrance makes sense.

:draper2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

near-300 lb freak athlete who is a former pro powerlifter and near Olympic Rower
a former bare-knuckle boxing champion who is cut to shreds at at least 6'5
Awesome conditioned former MMA fighter who would've been an olympic wrestler for his country
A jacked irishman who used to protect stars for a living

Say what you will: but that is one faction nobody would be smart to fuck with. I actually like this idea has potential (well I guess nothing does with this writing but alas)


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So, what was the point of that title match? :lol 

This is the exact kind of shit that is costing them viewers. Far too fucking predictable. 

This really is utter garbage. I hope the rating seriously tanks. It deserves to.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

EyeZac said:


> This show really misses Cena.


Sarcasm, i guess.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

finalnight said:


> This calls for the Ralph wiggum he's dead already clip


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky is the best women's wrestler on the roster :fact


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

PUT HIM IN THE PTO

DO IT


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

So all 3 heel stables are jobbers in a sense


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Charlotte's character in NXT was "I don't wanna be known just for being Ric Flair's daughter!"
Charlotte's character in WWE: "I'm Ric Flair's daughter!"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol Becky is terrible, from her look to those stupid goggles. Bet she jobs again. Hope like the hell Paige shoots on old man flair. As for Charlotte so much for I don't want to be known as flairs daughter. So much for Becky not jobbing lol. Paige stole this whole segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What was the point of putting a submission on the table again, does it make it hurt more lol The ring is higher than the table FFS


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

These two work well together but the crowd is DEAD


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


>


Big E going to do a Tommy Dreamer and take them both


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

paige is being really cool tonight


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

too bad the League of Nations will all be eliminated and victims of Lesnar at the Rumble. RIP than.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"heel turn" :ha


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Charlotte should've been a heel a while ago. Good job WWE.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

So I guess Charlotte's a heel? Oh, who cares. The cosmic ballet...goes on.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. You still suck, maybe even worse now.*


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

FUCK!! I am so sick of Becky losing.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, Becky deserve that. I mean, you just can't believe that horrible acting of Charlotte.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno what's more funny:

Paige threatening to lock Byron into the PTO on the table

Or Paige actually thinking that applying submissions on a table makes them more effective


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Great match. That announcing though fpalm.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige lol she needs her daddy!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So crowds started booing Charlotte so the WWE starts down a heel turn road?

:wee-bey


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I turn on Raw for two seconds and see Becky look like a fucking dunce. No wonder I only watch NXT.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is leading up to the worst heel turn of all time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So is Charlotte a heel? Their booking is fucking horrendous for EVERYBODY.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Writer: 'Hey Vince, this whole 'steampunk' thing is pretty popular, we should highlight it more!'

:vince3 'CM PUNK? YOUUUUUUU'RE FIIIIIIIIIRREEED! GET OUTTA MY OFFICE DAMMIT!'


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

flair's like 70. too old to be a heel.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> near-300 lb freak athlete who is a former pro powerlifter and near Olympic Rower
> a former bare-knuckle boxing champion who is cut to shreds at at least 6'5
> Awesome conditioned former MMA fighter who would've been an olympic wrestler for his country
> A jacked irishman who used to protect stars for a living
> ...


Rusev is still semi-credible so I'll give you that.

King Jobber- guy has been jobbing for months on end. 

Alberto del Snoreo - Gimmick is atrocious. Fans don't care. 

Sheamus- Where to begin with him? Jesus Christ. fpalm 

The principals of your post are spot on. This should be a group that looks intimidating. 

They don't. Not in the slightest. Bunch of fucking Geeks and there is no changing that :lol 

WWE is fucking doomed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*8 Man Tag.. Im out of this shit. Buh Bye.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Falkono said:


> Think the entire crowd must have gone for a piss break


I don't think they're coming back.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I enjoyed Paiges' snark on commentary tonight. Found it entertaining.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

A 8 man tag team match. WTF. What a turn! What a major angle! Did not see that coming.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the new storyline is that Charlotte is being dirty because it's in her DNA, which is going to either turn Charlotte heel, _or more likely_ turn Becky heel?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I mean I could fall asleep and not miss anything important


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Sarcasm, i guess.


Nope.

You're guaranteed a promo segment where the crowd is loud and a good match. Instead we've got people wrestling twice in one night and a dead crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paige threatening to put Cole in the PTO on the table. :ti


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Roman in another tag match. He can do more then one singles match in a night. Not very well, but it's possible.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is now only known as 'The friend of Roman Reigns'. :vince$


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh so Charlotte finally showed up then. lol.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> So is Charlotte a heel? Their booking is fucking horrendous for EVERYBODY.


maybe the start of a much needed heel turn? I hope so, she's a god awful face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A tag match main event on WWE TV?

Shocking, said nobody ever.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Babyface uses heel tactics to beat a glorified jobber. lol alright then.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That 8 man tag exemplifies the dearth of main event talent on the roster now.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

So is Becky now the only face diva on the main roster or am I missing someone? I mean Brie was sort of acting like a face in her match but we don't know how long that will last for with her being a Bella.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

8 Man tag, Goodnight everyone dont need to stay up we all know the night gonna end with the baby faces standing tall, same old shit every week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"HOT TAG! HOT TAG! HOT TAG! Bah Gawd, Roman was Sleepin', now HOT TAG!" :bahgawd


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

oh i didn't see that ME coming at all you guys here should have clued me in js smfh


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I love heel turns


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

"Reigns and company" - for anybody who ever needed confirmed that WWE see Ambrose as a nobody and that it's all about Reigns.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Can WWE sometimes announce some SHOCKING and BREAKING news that, for a change, AREN'T obvious and predictable and known by everybody ever? Thank you.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Was there a heel turn? I missed it. 

Or maybe I seen it and I already don't remember? 

FUCK THIS SHIT. 

:ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well that WWE title match was a waste of time, way to make the title looking some irrelevant toy title. IF they actually cared about the top prize in the company, why put it before the divas match??? LOL.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The only doubt about that main event is which of the heels will eat Reigns's pin. Barrett anyone?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE forgetting Swagger vs Del Rio before Swag even jobs to him...

Also, Usos can fuck off. If Swag was in the match it would at least make the shitty clusterfuck it's going to be somewhat bearable if he gets in the ring with Del Rio or Rusev.

WWE is just so dumb and all over the place...it's like they're literally writing RAW as it goes and it's pathetic.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> What story? It just a combo of underdog face vs evil authority figures and American vs evil foreigners...


This is an storyline (No much different to things they have done before). You're complaining because you don't like the storyline.. Or you're complaining because they are DOING A FUCKING STORYLINE TO GET REIGNS OVER?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Becky lynch is hot


Dare I say she's..._'steaming'?_


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Please take the belt off charlotte.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe because the storyline fucking sucks?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Breaking news.... :ha


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I said 20 minutes ago 8 man tag later.and guess what? 8 man tag loool teddy long in full force.and wheres KO?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

8 man tag is the only way Roman can wrestle tonight because you know he is only is useful for hot tags and nothing more. I don't get why Vince hasn't grasped that reality yet


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WOAH!? Did Becky say what the fuck!?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hot Tag w/ USA Chants?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Charlotte is the worst! I have no fucking clue how the GOAT spawned such horrible kids


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte with that NXT burial.

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHA WHA WHA?!?!?! 

CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT AMONG THE DIVAS?!?!?! What's going on here?!?!?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671530400867463168


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can Paige be off my tv for like 6+ months.

Go film another movie or something jfc


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I feel bad for Becky. I love her, but she got NO reaction from the crowd. It was sad.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Would pay a shit load of money for Paige to lock me in dat PTO


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can see everyone getting a jobber entrance except for Roman. :vince5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

virus21 said:


>


Bravo sir. As a guide Krusty is Vince, the little guy is WWE, the kid is this forum.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky = Would.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The Rosebush?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is terrible can't stand this guy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they back Adam Rose even worse WTF.

Why cant he just go back to Leo Kruger


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev's fat ass stomach in that picture.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd stir Paige's pot.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Rosebush? 

Where did I put that rope?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

A coherent story line! :bully4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE really think they're TMZ with this shit. Ugh.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

the fuck is this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So they try and make Paige come off like a real cunt by having her badmouth Charlotte's dead brother Reid, only for her to still receive a mixed reception. And now they're showing signs of validating her trash talk about Charlotte by having Baby Flair score a cheap win over Becky. And to cap it off, they're having Becky continue looking like a goof.

This angle is fucking disgusting diskoostin. :ugh2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bad News Adam :drake1?*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When the fuck did Cody get spikes on his shoulders


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh dat heat, it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That was actually fairly funny lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671530400867463168


And that finished off any twinge of temptation I had to turn the show back on.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wtf is this shit loool and now those ziggler gay rumors on tv now ? Just realese ziggler please ...smhh


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rip off from Miz and Morrison and not one bit funny. and im high as a kite :larry


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ughh this divas feud is so bad


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

No time for any kind of Owens/Ambrose promo? Not when there's a pointless Adam Rose promo and an awful Miz TV segment... 

Oh, Vince.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> This is an storyline (No much different to things they have done before). You're complaining because you don't like the storyline.. Or you're complaining because they are DOING A FUCKING STORYLINE TO GET REIGNS OVER?


Because Reigns should already _be_ over.

The guy has been given the most of any wrestler in more than a decade in the last two years, yet still isn't half as over as he should be. He's a failure, but they can't accept it, so they're pushing shitty stories in which better talents will be made to look like twits so Reigns lack of talent goes unnoticed.

The show is suffering because Vince can't accept he's wrong. We have every right to complain.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This really is a children's show these days isn't it?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look more crappy characters


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

when did so many geeks become wrestlers??


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Two of the worst things I've ever watched.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE forgetting Swagger vs Del Rio before Swag even jobs to him...
> 
> Also, Usos can fuck off. If Swag was in the match it would at least make the shitty clusterfuck it's going to be somewhat bearable if he gets in the ring with Del Rio or Rusev.
> 
> WWE is just so dumb and all over the place...it's like they're literally writing RAW as it goes and it's pathetic.


And what prevents Del Borio being part of multiple storylines same time?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The General said:


> This is some great build up for the upcoming traditional Survivor Series match between these two factions.


I was thinking that, too! They should have finished the tourney early (eliminate an entire round and only have 8). . .

They could have done the Wyatts vs the Dudleys/Dreamer/someone else (in a Tables Elimination Match) and then Reigns/Ambrose/Swagger/Ziggler against the League of Nations.

Then, they could have had a 4-way tag team elimination match with The New Day/The Usos/Lucha Dragons/The Ascension (with Stardust). 

Add something with the Divas and there's your Survivor Series PPV.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Stardust/Titus the new Goldbust/Booker :maury


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i actually like charlotte as heel, and rose doing his new recap gimmick. i don't think they should keep ric with charlotte though. it's too hard to hate people that old. we're trained to feel bad for old people.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus, bruh, you can hide it all you want but I caught the small looks. You was looking like "_*This is some bullshit*_." :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How did I get duped into thinking the "E" would do something with Stardust, when he debuted the character.... ugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky stay playing the fool! A wild Rose appears! And Stardust and Titus being goofy! That was some random shit!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO This company has SO given up. They know that no matter what they do, they've fucked themselves over so hard that they'll never be able to come out of it. And they deserve it, 100%.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where's KO? Oh yeah, nothing to do with Roman.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

These last 15 minutes have felt like a comedy sketch show cutting sketch to sketch...just a shame it's not funny or entertaining.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If that 8 man is my holiday gift, I damn well am returning this piece of crap in the morning.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I really think they planted the seeds for something interesting in the diva's division tonight. No faith they will follow through though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBH Paige is carrying this shitty feud, with her mic skills and promo talent. She deserves better, her booking is as bad as Wyatts. This Raws been pretty good. Still the roster is still being exposed for how thin it is. I well LOL if Reigns gets injured. Bring back Bryan then.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss Cesaro, I miss Rollins ... I actually miss Cena (a wee bit) lmao. 

no kevin owens. no fun.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a feeling Vince wrote this show.

"Give Roman Reigns a team of evil foreign people to beat up! Have that Andy Rose guy bury Rusev! I CAN SMEEEEELL THE MONEY!"


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

So no one realised KO KEVIN OWENS..KEVIN FUCKING OWENS kevin STEEN did not appear tonight.the intercontinental champ? Wow...


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

William Regal as manager to the League of Nations? no saving them now so fuck it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mastodonic said:


> I have a feeling Vince wrote this show.
> 
> "Give Roman Reigns a team of evil foreign people to beat up! Have that Andy Rose guy bury Rusev! I CAN SMEEEEELL THE MONEY!"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SHIV said:


> If that 8 man is my holiday gift, I damn well am returning this piece of crap in the morning.


yeah, hope this one comes with a fucking gift receipt and I can exchange it for Reigns failing to win earlier.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Using their piped in this is awesome chant on a commercial


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sheamus 5.15 + Roman 2.16 = RAW 1.9


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TLC ad for DEcember 13th. All about Roman. But the LOL at the end, tickets are available, yeah I bet their is.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I am really enjoying Sheamus as the champion. I didn't think I would be. Raw has been pretty good. League of Nations!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> These last 15 minutes have felt like a comedy sketch show cutting sketch to sketch...just a shame it's not funny or entertaining.


It feels like all the sketches that were cut and never made it to TV. 

I'm mesmerized by how shit this is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> So no one realised KO KEVIN OWENS..KEVIN FUCKING OWENS kevin STEEN did not appear tonight.the intercontinental champ? Wow...


i mentioned that about an hour ago lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The face team got jobber entrances.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Laid off plant workers vs. The League of Nations


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Krispenwah said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > What story? It just a combo of underdog face vs evil authority figures and American vs evil foreigners...
> ...


It's just all the same shit they have done with Cena for the last 8 years. 

But at least least your comment about "not much different then they have done before" is close to being right. It is EXACTLY THE SAME as they have done before, just with different faces.

I have no issues with them doing things to try and get Reigns over. What I have the issue with is the stuff they do is to help Reigns ONLY, is more often than not detrimental to everyone else involved that is not Reigns, and is the exact same stuff they've been doing for the last 8 years


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at putting Reigns in the ring already so he cant get booed again


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Sheamus 5.15 + Roman 2.16 = RAW 1.9



That's some Scott Steiner level mathematics.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

No K.O. tonight? I wonder if he will join this stable since he is from Canada.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Owens interference? why not have him join in the fuckery and League


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> So no one realised KO KEVIN OWENS..KEVIN FUCKING OWENS kevin STEEN did not appear tonight.the intercontinental champ? Wow...


Oh we realised. and staying up in UK time to not see Owens once and hear Sheamus theme 3 times is not amusing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WAIT!

Del Rio created a unity Country that wants nothing to do with the already existing hateful Countries.

Yet represents Mexico here.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at putting Reigns in the ring already so he cant get booed again


lol exactly.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

riveting said:


> William Regal as manager to the League of Nations? no saving them now so fuck it


I say they should put in Khali as their manager for the coup de gras for WWE.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Roman isn't that big and is still pretty soft even while drowning in baby oil. Wtf does the WWE see in this guy?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New Day in League of Nations :Banderas


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Because Reigns should already _be_ over.
> 
> The guy has been given the most of any wrestler in more than a decade in the last two years, yet still isn't half as over as he should be. He's a failure, but they can't accept it, so they're pushing shitty stories in which better talents will be made to look like twits so Reigns lack of talent goes unnoticed.
> 
> The show is suffering because Vince can't accept he's wrong. We have every right to complain.


It doesn't make sense, they invest time on wrestlers and their storylines because they want people get behind them as much as possible, it doesn't matter if they are already over or not, wich in this case Reigns is already over in most casual crowds, they're still trying to increase his number of fans, because thats how you fucking build a popular wrestler.

Don't complain about the fact that they're building a fucking storyline towards the motherfucking top guy.

Complain about the fact that YOU DONT LIKE THE STORY LINE, it would make more fucking sense.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> *Because Reigns should already be ov*er.
> 
> The guy has been given the most of any wrestler in more than a decade in the last two years, yet still isn't half as over as he should be. He's a failure, but they can't accept it, so they're pushing shitty stories in which better talents will be made to look like twits so Reigns lack of talent goes unnoticed.
> 
> The show is suffering because Vince can't accept he's wrong. We have every right to complain.


He _Was_ over even before WWE started the micromanaging parade, as a matter of fact that did so much damage to his "overness" at this point I'm not sure it will ever be the same.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt is wrestling!! Bray v Bubb a Ray on Smackdown lol.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

New Day saving the fucking show.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> TLC ad for DEcember 13th. All about Roman. But the LOL at the end, tickets are available, yeah I bet their is.


The birthday gift i don't want


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

New Day again? :lol 

Fuck me. What is going on.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh God.......


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Seven on four? How can Reigns overcome THESE odds?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh, how the odds are stacked against roman. Whatever will he do?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All of WWE's heels vs Roman :kobefacepalm

"Roman just can't catch a break!" :cole


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

League of jobbers vs Roman plus three.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Reigns to beat 7 men with the hot tag. Great.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Stacking the odds


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

This would have been the opening match of jobbers on the old Survivor Series card from the late 80's.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shut it down. Shut the whole damn thing down.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

I FUCKING GIVE UP.........FUCK YOU WWE!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Gotta say Sheamus reign as been pretty damn good so far. I like the idea of the League of Nations.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wait, this League of Nations stable was on the Raw vs SmackDown game a few years ago. It took them this long to do this stable?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

roman gonna win that 4v7 . 

inb4 roman flying spot into all 10 people after "flying usos maggle"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE would have redeemed this RAW if they added Swagger and the Lucha Dragons to the match so we could have actual continuity y'know.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Instead of the FORCE the DESPERATION IS STRONG within the WWE inner circle


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Crowd is DEEEEEAAAAAAD.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAVE_US.N3WD4Y


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I often think that WWE is way too predictable but i must admit i couldn`t guess that we`re going to have 7 v 4-tag match for the main event :clap:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Gotta say Sheamus reign as been pretty damn good so far. I like the idea of the League of Nations.


Yeah idea is nice. They should of ran it last month though with Survivor series and have his stable win the series and establish dominance.

Would of worked well too, Sheamus heel champ till Mania to lose some face who wins the Rumble.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

someone tweet Sheamus a fucking history fact about the fucking League of Nations and tweet these at him




























just saying theres a proper history fact here lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> All of WWE's heels vs Roman :kobefacepalm
> 
> "Roman just can't catch a break!" :cole


Man, how fucking bad is this on a scale of 1-10. I mean, I'm starting to think I must be exagerating but this has to be the absolute shits. 

HOW COULD THIS BE WORSE? I honestly don't know. 

:lel I just don't know what I'm watching, why it's happening or how any of this fucking garbage has been passed as fit for TV.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Good job, WWE. Take your one good act (The New Day) and overexpose them.

How many segments have they been involved in in the show? 4? 5? 6? Too much.

Same with Sheamus, but it's worse for him because he actually sucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its not even stacking the odds, it could be 10 against 4, only two people can be in the ring at one time , so it doesnt really even matter.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This is racist here with JBL mixing up Xavier and Kofi :ha


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE would have redeemed this RAW if they added Swagger and the Lucha Dragons to the match so we could have actual continuity y'know.


Silly you, that have way too much sense.

Also, 7vs7 is not odd enough for Roman. :vince5


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RAW to replace literal white noise as the best non-medical way to fight insomnia


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> It doesn't make sense, they invest time on wrestlers and their storylines because they want people get behind them as much as possible, it doesn't matter if they are already over or not, wich in this case Reigns is already over in most casual crowds, they're still trying to increase his number of fans, because thats how you fucking build a popular wrestler.
> 
> Don't complain about the fact that they're building a fucking storyline towards the motherfucking top guy.
> 
> Complain about the fact that YOU DONT LIKE THE STORY LINE, it would make more fucking sense.


Then they should make stories to buidl more than one star, who has shown he can't even hit a clothesline right 10 out of 10 times.

He's a failure. Yes, the story sucks, but if it were bryan in this spot, it would at least have some semblance of truth behind it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It amazes me at how much standards have fallen for some.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Roman. :mj2

Oh Dean vs Owens at the PPV. Didn't know that Cole watching RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Good job, WWE. Take your one good act (The New Day) and overexpose them.
> 
> How many segments have they been involved in in the show? 4? 5? 6? Too much.
> 
> Same with Sheamus, but it's worse for him because he actually sucks.


They need a scapegoat for when the ratings are bad again, so they can claim its because of new day and not the show being built around roman


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

so next week it'll be the USO'S, AMBROSE, AND REIGNS vs the Entire rest of the roster???


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

This match is a reminder of why i quit watching wrestling in 2005.

Brock should come out and clear the ring of all these bums.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] helping pull X away! 

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> And what prevents Del Borio being part of multiple storylines same time?


Because it's stupid and undermines the current feud he's in and makes him more prone to becoming injured by overworking him.

Same goes for Rusev, New Day, and the Usos.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

At this point I am looking forward to NXT more then Raw. It is pretty sad that their developmental product became the Flagship product . Bayley at this point is more of a draw then Roman.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

The entire league of nations theme is now dead and makes 0 sense. Wwe just said fuck it throw everyone in their. Has anyone realised only fued at tlc is charlotte vs paige and sheamus vs reigns? Tlc damn near week away lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

JBL had a Fishnurne/Jackson mix-up
It would make a nice botchamania ending


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE would have redeemed this RAW if they added Swagger and the Lucha Dragons to the match so we could have actual continuity y'know.


There is no redeeming this shitfest. It's beyond that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Mastodonic said:


> Crowd is DEEEEEAAAAAAD.


have they ever not been dead when del rio is in the ring? guy sucks the air out of everything. needs to gtfo already.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

truelove said:


> This is racist here with JBL mixing up Xavier and Kofi :ha


Nahhhhh. This is just multicultural! Honestly...even when one of the black guys will take the pin.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got on and read about league of nations

:ti
LMAO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Love Del Rio but his 'hate Countries' character vs Swagger and now representing Mexico is just :ha

"No time to think damn it! Put all the heels out there for Roman!" :vince3


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

I could go on a lengthy rant about this show being shite, but i just don't have the energy now.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> have they ever not been dead when del rio is in the ring? guy sucks the air out of everything. needs to gtfo already.


I don't think it's just Del Rio.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

All this Roman shit makes me sick. Vince treating this guy like he's Austin or something.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LEAGUE OF GEEKS :ha


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

When was last time we saw Wade Barrett in main event on RAW? Anyone remember?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now an Uso hurt.

Down to 3. :vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why am I forcing myself to watch this ME? :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna see some BNB dammit, tag him in!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

But Reigns is Austin, don't you see his thrusted arms in the air? . I think some are underselling Raw. Its been a solid show, I laughed haha. I enjoyed the Wyatt Dudleys/Dreamer segmemt, although Wyatt looked like a chump again. Oh shit I am loosing my balance, ohhh shittt arghh my back!!! Other then that, Paige was looking fine, and dominating that mic again .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stay up there alittle longer Del Rio. Fucking hell.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Banez said:


> When was last time we saw Wade Barrett in main event on RAW? Anyone remember?


He had his finisher no sold and got beaten with a chair by Roman just last week in the ME segment


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

All this is for roman.....smhhh. funny thing is he isnt better then a SOUL IN THEIR. Roman marks this why people hate reigns .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save Us Cena

Save Us Bryan

Save Us Seth

Save Us Popcorn Guy


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> He had his finisher no sold and got beaten with a chair by Roman just last week in the ME segment


King of the ring :vince3


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Roman will jump in the air and Superman punch all 7 guys at one time.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DAMN that crowd could give two shits lol, I don't blame them. So all of this shit is because of Roman, now Roman marks do you see why ppl dislike Reigns? It has nothing to do with him directly. But tbh rather watch this then Cena return any day.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The WWE is dead as fucking fried chicken.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> I could go on a lengthy rant about this show being shite, but i just don't have the energy now.


I fell asleep a hr ago and woke up to Reigns, Ambrose, and the Usos in the ring and laughed about how predictable this match was. Vince doesn't give a shit.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

League of Nations is a damn talented group. One of the more talented factions we've seen. Hope they get more into why they're together next week.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why am I forcing myself to watch this ME? :mj2


We asked ourselves the exact same question every second. :mj2


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

All we need is tony schiavone and mark madden


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Banez said:


> When was last time we saw Wade Barrett in main event on RAW? Anyone remember?


whenever it was, the last time he was in the main event should've been the last time ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is the whole upper tier of that arena EMPTY on a Raw?!?!?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder if all the faces get hurt so The Big Dog can run through 7 guys? :vince$

I want it to happen for the laugh.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Save Us Lesnar
> 
> Save Us Bryan
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWe please let Swagger come out FFS!


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> The entire league of nations theme is now dead and makes 0 sense. Wwe just said fuck it throw everyone in their. Has anyone realised only fued at tlc is charlotte vs paige and sheamus vs reigns? Tlc damn near week away lol


Roman/Sheamus TLC
Dudleys vs Wyatts
New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs USOS
Kevin Owens vs Dean Ambrose
Paige vs Charlote
Del Rio vs Swagger

Current card


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

freakin breaking ground is seriously better than raw. that's a problem


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

2 commercial breaks during your main event? You really don't care do you, WWE?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Is the whole upper tier of that arena EMPTY on a Raw?!?!?!


I am going to put my self on a limb here and say...... YES.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CALL DA AMBALAMPS!*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Has ...fuck is another one of the uso's out? probably just a way into the adverts though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait wiat... you are telling me they are havin ga 7 on 4? That isn't a joke? 

Sorry, been watching the MNF game. Which has actually been good. MNF game should have been terrible and it isn't. Raw should have been terrible and it's worse. How is this even possible?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins at least finished his match with his knee roud


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> I could go on a lengthy rant about this show being shite, but i just don't have the energy now.


:vince5: "MISSION ACCOMPLISHED, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck it I'll take five more years of Cena. Anything but this.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Roman to beat all 7 heels lmao


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

I really MISS ROLLINS more than ever right now


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Great selling there by one of the Usos. Just holding his knee and going 'Mah knee. Mah knee. Mah knee.'


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> I am going to put my self on a limb here and say...... YES.


It's completely dark up there. I think it is. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WWe please let Swagger come out FFS!


The biggest geek of them all?!?!?!?!?


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

The League of Nations concept SHOULD work.

Sheamas has been a decently strong heel and is our champion at the moment.

Barrett had a strong history and has been a jobber as of late. His win of King of the Ring should mean something.

Del Rio is a strongly booked champion who beat SuperCena quickly.

Russev is a beast who spent a large portion of his recent history as an unstoppable beast and is still booked fairly strong (albeit nowhere near where he was last year).

Plus, they're all big dudes with unique looks. It's a combination that pops visually.

-----------------------------

But none of it will work. Roman will superman his way through the League and New Day almost by himself. Its what he does. Sadly.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Mastodonic said:


> Great selling there by one of the Usos. Just holding his knee and going 'Mah knee. Mah knee. Mah knee.'


While being hit in the arm.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why do I have this feeling, we'll be seeing Daniel Bryan soon? Like.... real soon... I mean... really REALLY soon... like in 10 minutes soon?!?!?!?!?!

D-Bry marks, are y'all ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't get it, it's went too far. Is getting Roman over a bet that Vince refuses to lose?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Why do I have this feeling, we'll be seeing Daniel Bryan soon? Like.... real soon... I mean... really REALLY soon... like in 10 minutes soon?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> D-Bry marks, are y'all ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


get ready to disappoint.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I just turned on Raw. WTF is this main event :HA

Glad I was watching Jessica Jones instead of this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

1 vs 7 coming up


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

When we say USE, y'all say OWWW


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

"my knee, my knee" is something i've heard a billion times. how about "my head, my head" after being smashed over the head with a chair? that's how to get the people.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Why do I have this feeling, we'll be seeing Daniel Bryan soon? Like.... real soon... I mean... really REALLY soon... like in 10 minutes soon?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> D-Bry marks, are y'all ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How is that going to get Roman over


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Is the whole upper tier of that arena EMPTY on a Raw?!?!?!


:ha I hope so. 

I think Id have left had I paid to see this trash.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes the upper tier is EMPTY.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WHAT!? They have been kicking that Uso in the corner during all the commercials? :maury


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

7v3 now lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha Eliminated


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

is it gonna get down to reigns, who fights his way to the end, liek the conqueror he is?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Banez said:


> get ready to disappoint.


If Swagger doesn't come out now.. WWE just doesn't care.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If the Uso is legit injured :lmao

I JUST made a comment saying they'd over exhaust talents by trying to use them in multiple angles at once.

Don't think it's legit tho.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cena return to help Reigns? Or just that straight up 1v7 reigns superman punches


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Great selling there by one of the Usos. Just holding his knee and going 'Mah knee. Mah knee. Mah knee.'


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Del Rio looks like he literally hates every single person in that ring


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

go shove that trombone up your ass Xavier.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

That pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more boos lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant help but to picture Seth Rollins returning as a face now LOL


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Lol @ Dean with that bad acting like he cares.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The crowd is :dead3

Or they all left :ha


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If reigns wins im certiainly making a thread believe dat lol. And heels in WWE are treated like shit WTF


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman with no pop.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Roman couldn't sell a hot tag if he was on fire.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Del Rio looks like he literally hates every single person in that ring


No one had his back when fired. Pussies.

Del Rio now is more paid than all of them.

Del Rio is the real champ here.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

These odds! How can he overcome them?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is so slow and for the main event.

:mj2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Del Rio looks like he hates his decision right now


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow this crowd is REALLY dead


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm calling it. We're gonna see Roman fly over the rope and take out everyone.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Roman ever gets hurt, WWE would be legit fucked.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

How could roman overcome the Legends of Geeks, and the Loony Tunes. Roman so strong.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Vince sure knows how to book a main event

LOOK AT THE CROWD IN THE BACKGROUND

EDIT: There is a row of empty seats in plain sight LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> This thread is so slow and for the main event.


Like the crowd in Pittsburgh most of us have left :mj2


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I haven't really been watching just paying attention every now and then for about a minute at a time. Just happened to see the main event, and turned the TV up to see if the sound still worked, is anybody still at the arena or did they all leave? Because right now at least, this is a dream audience to induce change, they are totally indifferent to whats happening with everyone in this main event match. Even then when Reigns just ran in to save one of the Uso's from Sheanus total silence, just audible chatter. Hopefully every crowd for Raw from here through WrestleMania follows suit, because this shit is simply not gonna cut it anymore. I'm going back and watching TLC 2012, the debut of The Shield in that awesome TLC match against Team Hell No & Ryback. Then until the current product changes shape, I'm just gonna watch my favortie time periods of WWE Ruthless Aggression, Attitude Era, and 2012 - Bryan winning the title at Mania, & LU. Fuck this shit I'm out.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

This is fun for all the wrong reasons


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

wow most obvious spot call ever


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just trying to see if I can get back to back posts in a Raw thread.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

WHAT A MAIN EVENT! I CAN HARDLY WAIT TO SEE WHO WINS.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Zero tension in this match. Zero point. Reigns is going to "SOUPERMAN PAWNCH!!!" all 7 of these geeks anyway.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

what an awkward long hold. like big e kept him there until the crowd would cheer for his release but it never came.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Watch Ambrose get the loudest pop of the night in 5...4...3...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Roman has smacked Kofi like four times.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

napping during matches runs in the family


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BIG E reminding ppl yeah he has fun. But he is a very very dangerous man


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Building a hot tag for Ambrose :ambrose4


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jay uso is down and out now. 7v2


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

why is the crowd so silent


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We Want Ziggler chant? :ha


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

"Why are they chanting for Ambrose? Chant for Roman, damnit!"


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

IVE NEVER SEEN WWE TRY SOOOOOOO HARD TO GET SOMEINE OVER IN MY LIFE .Last 2 years tgey have tryed tirelessly GIVE DAT SHIT UP


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ah, there it is. del rio did his one cool bump. now cut the feed on his career, and just cut the feed on this piece of shit show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now see Reigns marks that is what its like being over and getting real pops


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It will be really stupid if the heels don't win this match and lay out the faces.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The upper tier is legit EMPTY. Anyone else seeing this??


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

HERE COMES THAT ROMAN DIVE INTO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
edit:nevermind? and dean eats the pin lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

at least ambrose didn't land as soft as usual on that elbow. usually looks like he's landing on pillows.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose more over then Roman LOL.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Rusev, Barret and ADR just chillin


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can see Sheamus pinning Ambrose.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I swear if this Uso is legit injured. :Jordan

I legitimately JUST mentioned that something like this would happen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> The upper tier is legit EMPTY. Anyone else seeing this??


I did notice that to :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow.

What a horrible match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The crowd :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And of course Ambrose and not Reigns takes the pin LOL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i have no words for that ending. none at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean takes the pin.

Shocker!

:ha


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

So good of ROMAN REIGNS' little buddy to take the pin.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh and another thing, they got the lights on the crowd turned almost all the way down like NWA used to do back in the day, that place is half empty, no wonder it's so quite. The usually have the lights all the way up so you can see the big crowd plain as day, nobodies buying tickets to this shit apparently.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I can see Sheamus pinning Ambrose.


FUCK ME!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

uhh….Roman knocked himself out with a giant clothesline…

Why couldn't he have broke up the pin..?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ambrose eats the pin


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns hurt?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4 Jobber


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Just tuned in to see Ambrose eat a pin from Sheamus. Fuck that. Glad I didn't watch tonight.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Was Roman crying again? :lmao


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Reigns is such a crybaby...js


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heels go over!! The League of nations go ober lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Im legit hoping for 1.5 rating


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

haha

crowd is getting up and leaving before the cameras go off the air


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

why not just make this the stipulation match that reigns had to win? Lol...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The New Nations


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol Ambrose way more over then Roman eats the pin


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Being Canadian and feuding with Ambrose, shouldn't KO also be in the League?


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Awful. Fucking Awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A bunch of mid-card geeks are the main-eventers of WWE. Ugh.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I tuned out when Beck and Charlotte started "acting".... what'd I miss?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This is the state of the WWE right now :cole

ROFLLLLLL


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

25 minute pointless match ends in the least interesting way possible. Way to go Vince.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose > Reigns... always. Shit is horrible right now.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Please feel bad for Roman. 










Do you guys feel it yet? Because the crowd certainly couldn't care less. :lol This is so pathetic.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

League of nations is WWE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE sucks. They deserve a 1.9 or below.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

"Where is the state of the WWE right now?" - Cole

Hopefully on the path towards bankruptcy


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The problem with this is that Barrett and Rusev can't go after the tag titles right now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

riveting said:


> Reigns is such a crybaby...js





Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Was Roman crying again? :lmao


Do you feel sad for him? :vince7

Enough to Cheer? :vince$


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Finally... it's Breaking Ground time!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

That none-reaction when Reigns tried to fight back. Sit down, geek.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i really think a new low was reached tonight. todd fuckin chrisley is a better character than anyone on raw


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Sheamus > Reigns & Ambrose


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And theirs your new face of the decade Roman "The crowd could not give too flying damns" Reigns. Meanwhile your true Face Ambrose, gets pop of the night. And you job him out, FML. That match was not technically bad, it just had no psychology behind it. No meaning, no emotion, no passion. So the crowd didn't give a shit. WWE is starting to feel eeeriley like WCW before its demise. The characters, the storylines, the segments e.t.c. Feel like they are just been thrown together in the last moment. Almost like 5 secs before on air, oh you four just go out and do what you want, I don't really care, just smile. WWE are not going to be out of business cos of bad quality, and bad ratings. But they need to pick their game up, or the shareholders. And especially USA who pat $150 million, to have RAW on their station, well want awnswers. I think all fans want some bloody answers.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Blitz team Raw review is going to be good. Bruce is gonna rant!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Really worried that this once fine company wont be around for much longer


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No one had his back when fired. Pussies.
> 
> Del Rio now is more paid than all of them.
> 
> Del Rio is the real champ here.


I just imagined Del Rio saying to himself mentally ''No one of this fuckers had my back when I was fired, pussies, now I'm paid more, I'm the real champ, fuck all of you'' :lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> i really think a new low was reached tonight. todd fuckin chrisley is a better character than anyone on raw


That is so sad.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Did Barrett even get tagged in ? I didn't see him do anything


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey, Reigns actually lost. Shame he didn't take the pinfall, but at least he didn't look overwhelmingly strong for once. Small progress made by WWE.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> A bunch of mid-card geeks are the main-eventers of WWE. Ugh.


Cole just said it himself as they lifted Sheamus 'That ladies and Gentlemen is the state of WWE' :cole 

It certainly fucking is. In the gutter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did Dean have to eat the pin?  I was a tiny bit optimistic things were going better for him last week with the IC title thing, but then that. Boo...


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoJOSjzNi6w


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Headliner said:


> A bunch of mid-card geeks are the main-eventers of WWE. Ugh.


This is what happens when WWE only books one guy as a star for the past 10 years.

Once Cena is gone WWE has no star power. Yet with Cena there everyone just complains about him being in the way of these midcard geeks as you say.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

WWE basically has a global monopoly and are still finding a way to kill their company. Unreal.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did Dean have to eat the pin?  I was a tiny bit optimistic things were going better for him last week with the IC title thing, but then that. Boo...


Because he dare to be more over than my boy. :vince4


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Do you feel sad for him? :vince7
> 
> Enough to Cheer? :vince$


OH HELL NO!!!:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And no Owens tonight. 

:ti


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Wait what? What happened to the title match? I switched it off after the Ryback vs Rusev match and tuned back in for that shite main event.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

lackluster ending but I love watching Roman too outa breath to help out Ambrose and get his ass kicked after


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> And no Owens tonight.
> 
> :ti


More over then Roman off the show


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please be under 2.0.

WF can't wait for tomorrow's Ratings thread.

:vince$


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am actually glad the crowd didn't just shit on that ME, but did something way LOUDER (hopefully) to Vince and was silent and did not care, and some even got up and left


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Flumpnugget said:


> Wait what? What happened to the title match? I switched it off after the Ryback vs Rusev match and tuned back in for that shite main event.


They had it before Charlotte with Flair v Becky, wth Paige on commentary. Clearly WWE are saying The Divas Title is more valulable then the WWE WHC title. For the record Sheamus won.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> WWE really think they're TMZ with this shit. Ugh.


Thats like crap trying to be shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Flumpnugget said:


> Wait what? What happened to the title match? I switched it off after the Ryback vs Rusev match and tuned back in for that shite main event.


Ended in DQ Fuckery that set-up that tag match ME at the top of hour #3


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Pointless Raw was pointless.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I am actually glad the crowd didn't just shit on that ME, but did something way LOUDER (hopefully) to Vince and was silent and did not care, and some even got up and left


that's actually a really good point. The crowd was just sitting there with a 'why the fuck did we pay for this shit' look on their faces for most of the show.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Hey, Reigns actually lost. Shame he didn't take the pinfall, but at least he didn't look overwhelmingly strong for once. Small progress made by WWE.


Where the hell's the logic in Reigns eating the pin?


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Every feud it's the same.. Ambrose will get pinned by whoever Reigns is feuding with and then Reigns looks better than Ambrose by beating them at the PPV. 

And still Ambrose is more over than Reigns, haha. Awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seeing Swag for all of 30 seconds was not worth nearly 3 hours of garbage.

New Day were pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm astonished. Don't get me wrong I expected the Reigns push to the title to be pretty bad but THIS FUCKING BAD? 

I dunno, I thought last week was one of the worst Raws of the year for sure, but this 100% was the worst Raw of the year. 

It's just not in question. 

Full of stories or feuds no one gives two fucks about all jumbled together into one giant fucking mess. Crowd was fucking comatose. 

New Day appear like 6 times cos no one else has any personality, Tyler Breeze is jobbing on the reg after just debuting (Not even a fan but what is the point?), The league of badly booked midcarders? Jesus christ fpalm when they are all stood together you just see how badly WWE book everyone. 

Ambrose who is about to feud with KO for the IC title just ate a pin.. I could go on for hours and I probably would do in years or months gone by.. but fuck me, I just don;t care anymore. I am at that point. 

:ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I am actually glad the crowd didn't just shit on that ME, but did something way LOUDER (hopefully) to Vince and was silent and did not care, and some even got up and left


So no 'He gets a reaction!' excuse? :vince7

:cena4 I Win Again LOL


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Where the hell's the logic in Reigns eating the pin?


If they're trying to position him as an underdog, then it makes sense to have him lose matches here and there, and by lose, i mean clean, with him taking the pinfall.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Guessing this show sucked judging by the thread title. :mj4


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Welp raw was garbage....reigns is the death of everyone .


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's absolutely chilling how impartial fans are towards Reigns and yet they're throwing the entire roster at him in order to elicit a passionate response. When this sympathetic Adonis push bombs, I sincerely hope Vince doesn't bury him out of frustration. He's been cast in a role he can't play and that's not his fault. The best move for him would be in Sheamus' place, with that belt and his "Roman Empure" firmly around him and The Authority. The Usos. You can even still add Barrett (and Cesaro when he returns.)

Instead, they're determined to catch lightning in a bottle with a guy who is stiff in demeanor and possess a totally different brand of charisma needed to carry a company (he is charismatic but not Cena or Rock charismatic.) He should absolutely, positively been a major player, but not in this role. 

I don't know how much clearer it can get but Roman as a cookie cutter babyface* is going to fucking bomb.* No one wins. Not the fans who are tuning out in a record rate and not the man being stifled because his boss thinks he's god and is too bullheaded and proud to ask for directions if he's lost.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

SHIV said:


> Best thing RAW has going for it tonight is that they are on against a lackluster MNF game and not the Patriots. Should help quite a bit with the ratings.


Not if people paid actually attention to the show. Fucking putrid tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Guessing this show sucked judging by the thread title. :mj4


Tommy Dreamer, who has now physically ballooned to Majin Boo with better triceps got far and away the pop of the night. Yes this was in the Northeast, but that is all you need to know.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Kostic said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell's the logic in Reigns eating the pin?
> ...


It's just the idiots on here that think he is being positioned as the underdog. What happened at the ppv was similar to Daniel, but everything else was different. What happened tonight and then him beating the shit out of Sheamus/Rusev and Barrett last week. Reigns is anything but an underdog.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So from what I saw (Under a Min total time)

Casper the Corporate Douche Bag starts the show & Closes it.

#NoViews #RecordLOWratings #RomanSTILLcryinglikeaPANSY #BetterluckNEXTMondaynight #WWELogic all this add's up to 

#NOFUCKSGIVEN


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Tommy Dreamer, who has now physically ballooned to Majin Boo with better triceps got far and away the pop of the night. Yes this was in the Northeast, but that is all you need to know.


That goofy bastard came back? :ugh2

Never really liked him tbh, but him appearing on Raw in 2015 is hilarious and sad.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So somehow this main-event will turn into Reigns/Ambrose/New Day vs Fella/New Day in a 8 man tag right?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I usually can watch Raw from beginning to end even when it sucks, but this show? Oh my God, I just couldn't. It was just so fucking painful and imo, the absolute worst Raw of 2015 so far.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hennessey said:


> What happened at the ppv was similar to Daniel, but everything else was different.


Except the crowd* ACTUALLY *wanted to see Bryan over come them odd's in fact the crowd wanted it more than the company this time it's #WWELogic the company wants Roman over more than the PAYING audience this time around & that audience isn't getting ANY bigger ATM.

Fuck can't believe I'm going to say this but at least with Jon Boy in those early years the audience WANTED him to win, can't say the same now. If Roman was allowed a NATURAL progression towards the top then yes he could have been an ACE in the hole instead of becoming this corporate DUD he is now, 2 be fair DUD can also describe the current champion all things considered.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Back peddling?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671544056271536128


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Back peddling?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671544056271536128


what the fuck is Foley on? smoking what Vince is? or maybe its a new kind of med jesus I got to get me some of that shit asap


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

One of the worst, unentertaining, vanilla and uneventful Raws I've ever seen and I am of the group that tries to give this company the benefit of the doubt whenever possible.

The lack of star power is evident. The writing is just horrid. There are no worthwhile stories being told. Rivalries aren't what they used to be. Sure the social justice warrior movement has screwed with a lot of what could be done in programs but it doesn't have to be this bland. Everything points to the writers, who are directly under Vince. 

This company was once proud. Now? I wouldn't trust them to wipe their own ass properly.


Fkn terrible.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Back peddling?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671544056271536128


What the fuck ever, Mick. The product is putrid and more people are bailing every week because it gets worse every week.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

These fuckers book a WWE Title match for the bottom of the second hour and tell everyone to change the channel after a lame DQ finish. Can't wait to see those numbers, especially for the 3rd hour.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Back peddling?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671544056271536128


Saving face with Vince. 

Speak your mind Mick. That's what was so awesome from your time. Don't conform to promote the shitful product we've been getting on a weekly (and PPV) basis.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone understand the logic of threatening Roman's friends that they only get their title shots if he wins in under 5:15, not if he loses?

And then having their own goons interfere so that he in fact won in under 5:15?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

By next week we might be the only viewers left. A couple hundred smarks who can't stop watching because we get amazing TV every week. 

Every single week we are amazed by how outstandingly shit this show is.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Until Raw gets better (seems unlikely that it ever will), I will just keep up with it on twitter. 

I won't even tune in to see some bullshit filler multiman tag team main event. 

Come to think of it those ME's are a thickly vieled copout to the fans in attendance and those tuning in.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

riveting said:


> maybe the man that will save us from all this shit will be JOHN CENA!!!! now thats a scary thought


Business will definitely pick up, not to mention this drizzling shit of a show would be so much better if the champ were there. Watching the fucking goofs they have now trying to keep the ship afloat with him gone is downright hard. At least Cena can cut a good promo, and sell a feud even if the outcome is mostly predictable. It's better than watching the abortion the rest of the roster puts on without him there to save the ratings.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Mick is just using psychology on the fans. Acting like he is just as upset as they are, only to praise WWE after the next show in a lame attempt to try and get them aboard the bandwagon again. Pretty weak stuff.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

iverson19 said:


> Does anyone understand the logic of threatening Roman's friends that they only get their title shots if he wins in under 5:15, not if he loses?
> 
> And then having their own goons interfere so that he in fact won in under 5:15?


WWE treats their viewers like brainless dolts and children.. I thought they would at least try something new and intelligent after the disaster that was last week but no, the same old crap. High school kids can write better storylines than these dimwits. It's like they purposefully want to contradict basic logic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> Does anyone understand the logic of threatening Roman's friends that they only get their title shots if he wins in under 5:15, not if he loses?
> 
> And then having their own goons interfere so that he in fact won in under 5:15?


LOL Prob why KO didn't want to join team heels.

New Day stupid then.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> Ziggler tuning up the band is cringeworthy.


Maybe they're setting up a HBK vs Ziggler match at Mania 32, Michaels being pissed that Dolph stole his shit, I don't know.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Fuck roman and dean, league of nations vs wyatts please


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

https://mobile.twitter.com/TheRock/status/671521226259628032

Rock not making Roman look strong in that tweet


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Does anyone understand the logic of threatening Roman's friends that they only get their title shots if he wins in under 5:15, not if he loses?
> 
> And then having their own goons interfere so that he in fact won in under 5:15?



I hate to defend anything about this shitty show, but that actually kind of made sense. It looked like Roman was about to spear him and win the championship. By interfering they at least made sure Sheamus wouldn't lose the title, even though Roman won the match.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Back peddling?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671544056271536128


Very curious to know what his "reason to keep watching" is :hmm:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Very curious to know what his "reason to keep watching" is :hmm:


Tommy Dreamer I bet. :ha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Was Raw any good? I was too busy watching this guy:










Do this:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sure one little skinhead in a t-shirt and jorts will cry and scream for John Cena coming back next week. How happy are those fucking racists in management going to be?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

league of nations :ha


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh man that was a really bad Raw. First hour: New Day, Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler vs Tyler Breeze, MizTV...
You can bet your ass Raw will finish with less than a 2.0 average. Nothing much else to say. Roman Reigns sucks. New Day sucks.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I'm sure one little skinhead in a t-shirt and jorts will cry and scream for John Cena coming back next week. How happy are those fucking racists in management going to be?


They're bald because of the chemo, not by choice


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Very curious to know what his "reason to keep watching" is :hmm:


Found a clip of the Paige commentary. Maybe it was that. It was quite enjoyable actually


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

This had lazy written all over Raw. Repetitive appearances, Roman, Sheamus, Usos, Del Rio, in double matches.

WWE has a large roster but decides to give us repetitive appearances, Miz Tv recap about what we already knew about Lana and Rusev, then an Adam Rose recap that we saw moments earlier, and then WWE announces a new stable, and repetitive matches. You have Alberto Del Rio as the U.S Champion going around saying Mexamerica, calling Neville an immigrant, and then joining "League of Nations".


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

NapperX said:


> This had lazy written all over Raw. Repetitive appearances, Roman, Sheamus, Usos, Del Rio, in double matches.
> 
> WWE has a large roster but decides to give us repetitive appearances, Miz Tv recap about what we already knew about Lana and Rusev, then an Adam Rose recap that we saw moments earlier, and then WWE announces a new stable, and repetitive matches. You have Alberto Del Rio as the U.S Champion going around saying Mexamerica, calling Neville an immigrant, and then joining "League of Nations".


It doesn't matter, John Cena doing the same old shit, him and Dope Lips Reigns taking down the League will happen and the ratings will be shit!


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

It wasn't a great RAW, but it had its moments.



- The Authority's punishing stipulations, for those in defiance, incorporated into the WWEWHC match were a nice touch. It will be interesting to see how the “League of Nations” develops.



- Rusev's line, “Everyone wants Lana, but she's mine!” :rusev Lana returning just in time for Ryback to crack bad jokes at the horrible love triangle storyline that was thankfully dropped. 



- Creative bailed on “Mexamericrap”. You won't hear me complaining about that angle going by the wayside. It pretty much died last week on SD, anyway. It's a shame that Swagger never looked like he actually got into that storyline. Jack just appeared to be too hesitant on the mic. Americans wanting to cheer for the USA is a gimme. Jack needed to draw on his emotions and bring them to the game. He didn't have to be personally invested in the themes of the angle he was participating in. His job was to help bring them to life. He just had to summon whatever memories he needed to and use them. I know Jack loves his country, but I just never felt it come at me through my screen. I happened to believe that Jack was the key to this whole angle, and it turns out that I was right. The plug got pulled because the angle wasn't working, however, it hadn't even begun to reach its potential. Imagine what could have happened if ADR started to get under the skin of Latinos. Zeb needed to twist ADR to his agenda just as he used the Real Americans previously. What if Kalisto had entered into the fray as a Mexican Swagger? ADR and Zeb could have feuded with Kalisto too. How would Jack and Kalisto have reacted to one another? Then there's Cena. Imagine the sweet as apple pie American hero John Cena against a hardcore nationalist Jack Swagger. Even better, Cena turns and joins Swagger along with Hulk Hogan to form the “Honour Guard”. Many WWE fans would have loved that. Oh it's true. It's damn true. :angle



- The Divas match between Brie Bella and Sasha Banks seemed like it had potential. Unfortunately, the antics outside the ring detracted from the match. I'd prefer the focus to be on Brie Bella, but what are you going to do? I'm liking the improved Brie Bella and she even looks good when helping other talent get over. (Y)



- Paige had the comment of the night with, “Ric Flair is like a bad rash. He never goes away.” :reneelel I don't mind Charlotte mimicking her Father and going cheat-to-win, but I believe that she needs to put her own stamp on the persona. Ric didn't invent the “Nature Boy” gimmick either.  If anyone doesn't believe me, then I suggest they go research Buddy Rogers. Instead of just copying Ric's movements and catchphrases, Charlotte should watch footage of the original Naitch. She should study the movements and gestures of entertainers such as Mick Jagger and Freddie Mercury. Charlotte appears to have the confidence and her natural athletic ability should take care of most other things. It's too bad that Divas match had to end before I could get to see what Becky is made of.



- I liked the Rosebush feature. Gossip is pretty lowbrow, so hopefully Adam Rose can skewer the purveyors of filth. “The dirt is always in bloom!” lulz



- Stardust gets so little to work with, but he still manages to make me laugh. “This is garbage!” :Brock



- Not seeing KO tonight was a huge disappointment. However, at least he wasn't anywhere near the announce table. :vince2


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Back peddling?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671544056271536128




Hmmmmmm I wonder what wwe said to him?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Badbadrobot said:


> Hmmmmmm I wonder what wwe said to him?


"Here's a check for $10,000."


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> "Here's a check for $10,000."



Or you'll never work with us again maybe?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Badbadrobot said:


> Or you'll never work with us again maybe?


Mine is funnier. Yours is closer to reality.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Badbadrobot said:


> Or you'll never work with us again maybe?


... and his daughter, too, maybe?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Prob said listin Mick shut up or we well get your daughter to walk out in next to nothing. Raw was so awesome!!! OMG.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raws good points:

Dudleys v Wyatts with Dreamer return was epic
New Day while over exposed were funny again
Paige on commentary, Paige Paige Paige Paige Paige Paige. Paige is wrestling, Paige is everything . Her comment "Flair is like a bad rash he just won't go away" LOL. I LOLED at Flair helping Charotte win, now ain't that irony?

Bad Points:

REST OF THE SHOW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More meaningless matches. At least the divas match had Paige on commentary. Best part of the diva's match and she was good at it.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Hold on, Did Foley come out in support of Raw? 

If so, he's regretting making his feelings public. 

Sorry, even The Rock was laughing at this garbage tonight and re tweeted that WWEcreative gimmick account. 

How could anyone have enjoyed that? Honestly, you'd need to have no sense whatsoever as to what qualifies as good when it comes to wrestling.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


>


Would mark my WCW Fanboy ass off.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

You know it's bad when I'm gonna say this :


Cena Save Us ! 


Ugh I know I suck .


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> It doesn't matter, John Cena doing the same old shit, him and Dope Lips Reigns taking down the League will happen and the ratings will be shit!


This is irrelevant because Cena isn't there right now, and you are aware that the ratings aren't good. Even when Cena returns, even when Cena retires, it will still be Steph and HHH enabling and endorsing lazy writing. If these two (HHH and Steph) don't step up soon, they will be forced to step down in a matter of months.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LegendKilla15 said:


> You know it's bad when I'm gonna say this :
> 
> 
> Cena Save Us !
> ...


Even he cant save this show


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

We get it tag matches and they have to use the wrestlers twice in the same night! The Ravens VS Browns game was more exciting than this


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


>


Great! Now we can air RAW on the Network :vince$


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

squarebox said:


> Look Bray, you aren't intimidating anymore. You lose every feud you're in.


Hearing Bubba try to play up the Wyatts as some huge threat that accomplished something was sad and laughable at the same time. 




hbgoo1975 said:


> It doesn't matter, John Cena doing the same old shit, him and Dope Lips Reigns taking down the League will happen and the ratings will be shit!


I was going to say, you can kind of tell how things will shape up. Cena will come back to retake the U.S. title and proceed to give Reigns aid by helping him wreck the whole heel stable like crap through a goose. John will teach Roman how to overcome dem odds!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Okay I watched it, but I did skip like 80% of it so forgive me if I seem wrong on some things.


Tommy Dreamer got the loudest pop. At least on Television.
Ambrose still way over, but they are effectively neutering that.
I skipped most of it, I admit, so is Reigns.. done? Like he just lost his rematch? I'm sure there was some fuckery, since Dean also lost his IC title and Uso's their Tag title shots too.

Hearing the Dudley's talk about Bray Wyatt sounded 2-3 feuds too late, lol. Bray deserved much better than to be The Undertaker's jobber when he needs a win. 

Is anyone else annoyed that our favorite underdog Roman Reigns had to have the 5:15 match end in DQ? Why couldn't he just... let the time run out? Sheamus is WWE's fucking Champion, if he loses to ANYONE in under 6 minutes he doesn't deserve to be champion (KAYFABE speaking, don't tell me Sheamus is trash or whatever, lol.) Instead Reigns looked to be in control and to have almost overcame the odds, a very, very, very, very, very drawn out fucking angle, as drawn out as the Authority. Not bashing Reigns here but Jesus Christ, let the guy just take a fucking loss for once, well, he did lose tonight except his sidekick ate the pin, but he also won by DQ.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I will give them credit for one thing tonight. At least The Authority did not take up a huge amount of screen time. It is always good to not have to hear Steph cutting talents to ribbons or screaming like a wounded chicken.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

pewpewpew said:


> They're bald because of the chemo, not by choice


I DON'T MEAN THE CANCER PATIENTS!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I watched a little, saw some of the main event. God that crowd was so dead.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Not seen raw but judging from "jdfromny" review it was tripe again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did Dean have to eat the pin?  I was a tiny bit optimistic things were going better for him last week with the IC title thing, but then that. Boo...


It's amusing to think that many felt the title was going to be placed on Ambrose at SS. 

WWE has zero faith in Ambrose becoming a champion unless it's for a watered down, mid-card strap with no longer any relevance.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Kostic said:


> I usually can watch Raw from beginning to end even when it sucks, but this show? Oh my God, I just couldn't. It was just so fucking painful and imo, the absolute worst Raw of 2015 so far.


In my opinion, the worst RAW of the year. It pains me to see where Ambrose is right now.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

http://rajah.com/node/49989

After Raw went off the air. LOL at last part he says " to send the handful of people left in the crowd home happy"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> http://rajah.com/node/49989
> 
> After Raw went off the air. LOL at last part he says " to send the handful of people left in the crowd home happy"


What in the actual fuck? 

To me, that's the complete fucking opposite... face or heel taken into consideration.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not much to like on RAW anymore. Pittsburgh used to be very active and raucous. This crowd was so dead. Let's see what highlights I enjoyed if there were any. The New Day continues to rock although there isn't much for them to do anymore. I still enjoy watching Paige heel it up as she's been on fire since turning heel. But now it seems like they might make Charlotte become a heel? Why? What happened to that controversial segment they had a few weeks ago? Disappeared already? I did enjoy the Dudley Boyz and Tommy Dreamer vs the Wyatt Family as it was something new. But it's still sad to see the Dudleyz try to make the Wyatt Family look like a force when we all know they lose come PPV time. 

Other than that, I don't enjoy much else. Sasha Banks is stuck wrestling these pointless matches. Rusev and Lana are back to normal, Goldust is back to job, don't even care about Ziggler beating Tyler Breeze. The 7 on 4 handicap main event match was predictable. Figured Ambrose was going to eat the pin. We are in a "League of Nations" and man this show continues to be rough to watch. It's a struggle to type a review every week.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, this seems like a dumb question to ask but: how was RAW?*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Didn't watch, but wow...usually, I expect "Man, this Raw sucks" or "This Raw was the worst ever", but it speaks volumes when I hear that even the crowd was bored to death and were leaving early before the show ended. 

This proves that 3 hours needs to go. They don't have the star power or creativity to keep a 3 hour show interesting and it's been blatantly obvious.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE THE NATION...OF LEAGUE OF NATIONS 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

What the fuck is going on :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

At this rate I think Raw would benefit from a 2 hour show. They just don't have the roster, nor the star power (They don't have any star Power). To justify a 3 hr show. That one hour is just a filler hour. And it really exposes how thin the roster is. I mean lets look who could be considered "draws" or "Stars" compared to what they are offering atm, who are out injured or sabtical.

Daniel Bryan: Not his biggest fan, but hell at this point if he returns I would mark as if it was The Rock himself. At least its different from Reigns

Johh Cena: I don't miss the guy at all, he is so stale he makes Reigns look like a fresh loath out of the oven. But what Reigns has taught me though. IS Cena has an innate ability to connect with the crowd. And his mic skills are a billion light years better then Roman, and always well be

Seth Rollins: Glorified Midcard, turned into a capable maineventer. The guy has HUGE potential as Face. 

Cesaro: Just a midcarder, who looks like a main eventer based soley on his in ring abilities. Get's a character, and a mouth piece he would be good

Now look at past stars they could bring back to least spike the ratings

Rock: Biggest boxoffice draw in the world atm. Biggest crossover star of all time. Arguably the biggest star pro wresting ever produced. But he won't be coming back any time soon in any capacity. If he does come back he is my GOAT, but it needs to be in a putting over someone capacity. If they build Wyatt up again to be a legit threat, like he was before they fed him to that 50 year old again. I woulden't mind seeing Rock v Wyatt. I know Rock would put Wyatt over.

Lesner: WE know he wel return in January for the rumble. 


TBH their is some what charm about WWE right now, it is a sight to behold. It's almost seeing a train crash from miles away before it happens. Right now WWE reminds me of a premonition, it's beautiful but tragic. People keep comparing it to WWF 1995 and WCW 2000. As bad as WWE is currently, I don't think its that bad. As back then it was veterans, not wanting to lose their spot. And no young talent being pushed. I mean Jericho and Eddie had to jump ship in the end. At least with current WWE 2015, you have NXT. And a lot of young talent being pushed onto the main card. That is probably the main difference. Seth, Reigns, Ambrose, Wyatt, Owens, Paige, Sasha e.t.c.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, this seems like a dumb question to ask but: how was RAW?*


The worst of the year. And when I say worst of the year, I actually mean it without exaggeration. It was horrible on all fronts and I can't remember a single positive thing or segment about it. DON'T watch, for your sanity.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Kostic said:


> The worst of the year. And when I say worst of the year, I actually mean it without exaggeration. It was horrible on all fronts and I can't remember a single positive thing or segment about it. DON'T watch, for your sanity.


*Thanks for letting me know.*


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like RAW was shit again . Can't say I'm really surprised. I can't wait for the ratings.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Vince McMahon won't sober up even if his ratings get to below 2.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

You know the scariest thing about that Raw? It felt like that was WWE actually trying to mix it up.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

WWE Championship match on RAW was a good idea and it was fun for a while but of course there had to be interference in the end of the match.

I somehow like Sheamus as a World Champion. You can see that he has a lot of experience. He probably won't be the champ for a long time but he will make most out of this title reign. Only problem is that not enough people care about him and crowd still chants 'you look stupid'.

It will certainly be fun if they'll do The Wyatt's vs The Dudley's and Dreamer in a TLC or a Hardcore match.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Raw was decent. Like the new stable.. sucks for Cesaro.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah WWE title on raw was an amazing idea. Then they put it on the midcard, before a divas match I mean yeah, bad booking.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

"LET'S PUT ALL THE NONAMERICAN WRESTLERS TOGETHER FOR NO REASON AND CALL IT A GROUP" :trips3
"best idea ever" :vince2


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Idk if people exaggerating or being biased but in opinion it wasn't all that bad.

I liked the way the authority stacked the deck against Roman 

Shemus is actually a good heel and an okay champ. 

I dig the new stable makes them seem stronger and gives something to do


What I didn't like is the Midcard doesn't really do but be a filler where's the storylines and fueds?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

So the main heel stable on RAW is full of absolute geeks? Looks like WWE are clutching at straws here.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/TheRock/status/671521226259628032
> 
> Rock not making Roman look strong in that tweet


I bet Reigns shed a tear or two after seeing The Rock's response.

Holy shit. I just found out New Day fused...yep, I'm a fan now.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

New Day and their "white guy" commentating was pretty hilarious


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Last night they gave people on this board everything they wanted yet you still complain. This shows that people on this board are just whining to whine. Let's rundown everything you got that you wanted.

1.) Authority not the main storyline...well you got a new group The League of Nations.

2.) Reigns not booked like superman....well his team lost and he got beatdown

3.) Dean Ambrose in the main event.....well he was in the main event

4.) Bad News Barrett push.....well look who's in the main event

5.) Rusev push................well look who's in the main event

6.) WWE Champion not Triple H's lackeyp.....not only is he not Triple H's lackey he's got his own heel stable that he is the leader of.

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

tbp82 said:


> Last night they gave people on this board everything they wanted yet you still complain. This shows that people on this board are just whining to whine. Let's rundown everything you got that you wanted.
> 
> 1.) Authority not the main storyline...well you got a new group The League of Nations.
> 
> ...


The Authority are still the main event heels. They just got new guys to do the wresting matches while they talk. Sheamus is still in the shadow of Trips, hell they're doing more to build Triple H/Roman than get you excited for Sheamus/Reigns. And I'd hold off on claiming anyone's getting pushed until we see if this stable even lasts beyond the Rumble or if it's just something to do until they can set up Brock/Reigns for WM.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll give this episode of Raw credit for doing some things right. 

1) There was actually character and story development for the Divas. They did Charlotte Vs. Becky, and the result allowed for reactions and growth for the future. Will Becky align with Paige now? Will Charlotte ultimately wind up heel and Paige turn out to be right about her all along? Will we get a triple threat for the title? How will this play out? All questions I was asking after the match and that's a good thing. I am interested in seeing where it goes. 

2) The new heel faction is....well, kind of lame. Lets take all the non-American guys and make an evil stable out of them! Foreigners are evil! GAH! And I am still not feeling Roman as top babyface. That said, AT LEAST they had them stand tall at the end and didn't have the faces just "overcome the odds" and annihilate them on the first night in. Roman has obstacles to overcome and the storyline has impacted other characters as well, so at least there is some semblance of story spider-webbing going on here. And hey, Del Rio and Rusev are off doing their own things too besides just being tied to Sheamus, so they can be individual personalities without being just another guy in a stable. It isn't great, but at least its something. 

3) I wasn't happy that they did a Ziggler/Breeze rematch so soon and that Ziggler already got his win back over Breeze BUT it was nice to see somebody win a match with a fucking superkick. Keep it simple stupid. That one superkick means much more than the 25 you get in a Young Bucks match and now when Ziggler hits it, there is legitimate drama because it might be the killshot. 

4) New Day....still funny. 

There were still stupid things happening on Raw. Why why why OH WHY would you have the Dudleys put Bray through a table first? I mean logically this is building to a Team ECW (I assume RVD or Spike will be brought out to make 4 vs 4) Vs. Wyatts tables match at TLC. That's fine, but if that'st he end game, why have the LEADER of the heel stable go through a table BEFORE you do the table match? Remember back in the Attitude Era when they built up Bubba wanting to put Trish Stratus through a table and she kept getting away and then at the PPV he finally succeeded? Yeah, you save the payoff for the match! You don't do the payoff before the match. If you do that then what does the audience have to look forward too in the match? You know that logic I praised you for in the Roman Vs. Sheamus heel stable dealy? Yeah, apply that same logic here and you'd be fine! 

Also, why is Tommy Dreamer of all people still being brought in for nostalgia runs? TNA did that same thing several times out of desperation. FREAKING TNA! Do you want me to compare you to TNA? The answer is NO, no you don't! 

That Miz TV segment with Lana and Rusev was painful, but that goes without saying. 

So this week's Raw had glimmers of competence, which is more than I can ask for at this point.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Authority are still the main event heels. They just got new guys to do the wresting matches while they talk. Sheamus is still in the shadow of Trips, hell they're doing more to build Triple H/Roman than get you excited for Sheamus/Reigns. And I'd hold off on claiming anyone's getting pushed until we see if this stable even lasts beyond the Rumble or if it's just something to do until they can set up Brock/Reigns for WM.


1.) Authority still Main Event heels? Really, which member of the authority was in that main event because I didn't see them.

2.) Shemus had two matches and got his own stable while Trips was in one backstage segment. So that's being in the shadow.

3.) Guys people on this board complain about not getting pushes whether right (Rusev and Barrett haven't been pushed) or wrong (Ambrose is always used and near the top of the card) got to be in the main event last night so that's a start for team whine because our guy isn't getting pushed.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

After 2nite I feel THIS comic perfectly depicts Vince's hidden desires.......







http://botchedspot.com/blog/comic/a-face-only-the-authority-could-love/


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Clearly the authority are the main heels, The League of Nations are just their puppets.

Raw was exactly what Raw is every week, pretty dull and entirely missable. Some brief moments that you enjoy, but generally its just there.

I know that I fast forward plenty of Raw compared to the other wrestling or TV shows I watch.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is this the first faction Barrett's apart of where he's not the leader?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

delete.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

delete.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> And the match ends in DQ, and the fans all boo.
> 
> WWE, listen, the crowd just booed your booking decision.


I think they truly don't give a single fuck.



THANOS said:


> Del Rio is so damn boring, time to switch channels.


Was Zeb with Del Rio tonight for his match with Goldust? I wasn't paying enough attention to notice.



Romans Empire said:


> I don't know what is so confusing about the Reigns losing this match he loses his title match at TLC and Ambrose's title match at TLC. The best way they can do it where Reigns doesn't lose if he wins by DQ.


Because if Reigns had won the title last night he wouldn't have needed the match at TLC, because he already won the damn thing...I don't see how that gigantic hole in logic wasn't obvious.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Didn't watch. Read up on the show, glad I didn't watch. What a fucking gongshow.


----------



## Deepansh Lakra (Dec 1, 2015)

The Rosebush thing was fun though. x'D


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> Last night they gave people on this board everything they wanted yet you still complain. This shows that people on this board are just whining to whine. Let's rundown everything you got that you wanted.
> 
> 1.) Authority not the main storyline...well you got a new group The League of Nations.
> 
> ...


1. How was the authority to the main storyline again? They were all over the main stoyrlilne with Roman Reigns LOL They kept popping up saying, oh Reings if you dont beat Sheamus in 5 minutes you lose your title shot at TLC. Then later, oh yeah if you dont beat him Ambrose loses his title shot, then later oh yeah if you dont win The Usos lose this time shot. They were all over the main storyline last night trying to screw over Reigns and his family.

2. Reigns was booked like a superman, he almost beat the world champion in under 5 minutes until the DQ was called. How is that to a superman? And they are doing the typical Cena thing by stacking the odds against him so he can have that superman comeback at TLC.

3. Ambrose was in the main event with 10 other guys . Please

4-6 that stable is just made so Reigns can superman through them and beat them all then they will disband 

The WWE champion is HHHs lackey what are you talking about LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So based on the attendance last night (looked like alot of the upper section was tarped off) and that a portion of the audience was leaving during the Main Event last night. I guess that when Scott Hall said he heard Vince say once he would rather half a 1/2 full arena cheering for who HE wants rather than a full arena cheering for who THEY want, was true.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> 1. How was the authority to the main storyline again? They were all over the main stoyrlilne with Roman Reigns LOL They kept popping up saying, oh Reings if you dont beat Sheamus in 5 minutes you lose your title shot at TLC. Then later, oh yeah if you dont beat him Ambrose loses his title shot, then later oh yeah if you dont win The Usos lose this time shot. They were all over the main storyline last night trying to screw over Reigns and his family.
> 
> 2. Reigns was booked like a superman, he almost beat the world champion in under 5 minutes until the DQ was called. How is that to a superman? And they are doing the typical Cena thing by stacking the odds against him so he can have that superman comeback at TLC.
> 
> ...


1.) They are usually out there during the main event they weren't. Shemus got his own group as opposed to being part of Triple H's

2.) So now even when Reigns gets beatdown he's still superman?

3.) Dean Ambrose was in the Main Event. Regardless of how many guys were in it. Let's not act like this was the Royal Rumble where everyone's in. Dean was in the main event be happy.

How is the WWE Champion Triple H's lackey when they gave him his own stable?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> 1.) They are usually out there during the main event they weren't. Shemus got his own group as opposed to being part of Triple H's
> 
> 2.) So now even when Reigns gets beatdown he's still superman?
> 
> ...


Sheamus is still HHHs lackey. Its still going to be the authority and Sheamus vs Reigns an now there is just another faction involved. 

How is Reigns almost beating the world champion not superman? If not for that DQ Reigns would have won the title. 

That was a joke of a main event and Ambrose wasn't the focus of the main event, it was all about Reigns. 

Just because they gave Sheamus his own stable doesnt mean that he is still not HHHs lackey. You really think HHH and Sheamus still won't be working together to screw over Reigns?

Rollins had his own stable with JJ and he was still HHHs lackey.

Your logic fails


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

That Rosebush thing just reminded me that these ass clowns just fired Maddox. FOR WHAT??? Oh god jesus christ why???? How is this more entertaining than Rose/Maddox Tag Team or something like that?????

"RAW KNEEds Rollins"-sign was :banderas
Sasha was fucking great.

Ambrose/HHH "face off" was :zayn3. 
Deans mannerism was totally different. 
He just belongs to the top of the mountain.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sheamus is still HHHs lackey. Its still going to be the authority and Sheamus vs Reigns an now there is just another faction involved.
> 
> How is Reigns almost beating the world champion not superman? If not for that DQ Reigns would have won the title.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately you don't determine whether someone's logic fails or not. I'm pointing out what actually happened last night. While you are pointing out these but that is to disguise but that is not what really happened. What really happened? The Authority was not out during the main event, Dean Ambrose was in the main event, and Roman Reigns got beatdown. But, I will apologise I keep forgetting I'm a realist and posting on a board full of conspiracy therorist.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I'll give this episode of Raw credit for doing some things right.
> 
> 1) There was actually character and story development for the Divas. They did Charlotte Vs. Becky, and the result allowed for reactions and growth for the future. Will Becky align with Paige now? Will Charlotte ultimately wind up heel and Paige turn out to be right about her all along? Will we get a triple threat for the title? How will this play out? All questions I was asking after the match and that's a good thing. I am interested in seeing where it goes.
> 
> ...


What numbers were TNA doing on Spike? 

Smackdown just did 1.6m this past week. TNA comparisons aren't too far from the mark.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Operation get Roman over is actually being smartly booked at the moment. First off was getting him screwed over by the lame ass MITB cash-in by the loathed Sheamus. Then Sheamus creates a faction with the lackluster returning Del Rio, and flailing Barrett and fading Rusev which will give Sheamus the beatdown numbers advantage which is always important for the babyface in overcoming the odds WHILE also having Reigns the American facing off against the evil foreigners.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I just read the results and it sounded like another boring show. Definitely one that I won't be watching.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So League of Midcarders, hello TNA and dirtiest Charlotte in the game?

meh


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Yes the ENTIRE 2015 calender year for the WWE can be described under the word Useless..........
> 
> It was *USELESS* bringing back Daniel Bryan without a Main Event Match @mania from an injury (_ex HBK 96, Austin 01 HHH 02, Cena 08, Edge 2010_)
> 
> ...


yOUR NOT WRONG , I Don't know if id use the word useless , I know you were just taking it from the other person , Id probably use Misguided. But i like to think of things half full, I think next year will be better . Atleast hoping!!! ornstache:wink2:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

tbp82 said:


> 1.) Authority still Main Event heels? Really, which member of the authority was in that main event because I didn't see them.
> 
> 2.) Shemus had two matches and got his own stable while Trips was in one backstage segment. So that's being in the shadow.


Did Triple H ever wrestle after Seth won the title against the guys Seth was going against? No, but it was clear HHH was the boss, made the rules and was the alpha male in the feud whether he was wrestling or not and whoever is champ is just there because HHH wants it. If Sheamus had used the MITB by himself and formed his group without HHH or Steph being involved at all, then he's not Trips' lackey. 



> 3.) Guys people on this board complain about not getting pushes whether right (Rusev and Barrett haven't been pushed) or wrong (Ambrose is always used and near the top of the card) got to be in the main event last night so that's a start for team whine because our guy isn't getting pushed.


Is Paige a main event heel because she was the last segment of Raw a couple weeks back? No. One main event match doesn't mean a push, it just means they were in the last segment of the show. If/When they make a concerted effort use them in a high-profile role on the show consistently, then we can talk.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I'll give this episode of Raw credit for doing some things right.
> 
> 1) There was actually character and story development for the Divas. They did Charlotte Vs. Becky, and the result allowed for reactions and growth for the future. Will Becky align with Paige now? Will Charlotte ultimately wind up heel and Paige turn out to be right about her all along? Will we get a triple threat for the title? How will this play out? All questions I was asking after the match and that's a good thing. I am interested in seeing where it goes.
> 
> ...


The ladies storylines were particularly well handled. I'm interested to see what trajectory they take with the Becky, Charlotte, Paige angle. Really nothing to complain about here. 

With the roster being as bare as it is right now, they had no choice but to elevate some midcarders. If they present them like a threat for a few weeks, they can get these guys over as bigger stars. That's asking a lot, but its possible. 

Didn't really have any beef with Wyatt going through the table, but only because that's not what this feud is building up to. The Wyatt's are going over, so now they have added motivation to inflict pain on the Dudleys. Established the Dudleys as a threat after being manhandled on two consecutive shows. 



tbp82 said:


> Last night they gave people on this board everything they wanted yet you still complain. This shows that people on this board are just whining to whine. Let's rundown everything you got that you wanted.
> 
> 1.) Authority not the main storyline...well you got a new group The League of Nations.
> 
> ...


I thought the show did a good job setting the stage for things to come. Nothing came off as particularly important because most of these guys have been completely ignored up until this point. That will take time though, and tonight was a good first step.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

tbp82 said:


> Last night they gave people on this board everything they wanted yet you still complain. This shows that people on this board are just whining to whine. Let's rundown everything you got that you wanted.
> 
> 1.) Authority not the main storyline...well you got a new group The League of Nations.
> 
> ...


Your analysis is far too simplistic. 

You fail to mention how ice cold all the heels and faces are. 

Throwing a bunch of them together does not correct this problem. If anything, it amplifies it as it becomes harder for individual talents to get over while being associated with a group of quasi-jobbers. 

Here is the reality of what they did last night. 

How do we stack the deck against Reigns? 

We put the entire heel roster in a match against him and his buddies (who look like a bunch of Reigns marks :ti) 

Right, so now we have Sheamus leading a stable of badly booked midcard heels. 

The aim isn't even to get the stable over. It's to get Reigns over. 

We as fans are not so blindingly stupid that we can accept the premise that this storyline is going to be in any way successful .

Few care about Reigns recapturing the Gold and even less care about Sheamus and this band of nobodies (You can tell this shit has been scrapped together at the last minute) 

Where is the heat in this feud? There is none. 

You're having a laugh if you're seriously trying to suggest WWE have given the fans what they want with this complete misfire of a storyline. 

It's the absolute pits. It makes next to no sense and the sole aim for the angle is to try and get a lukewarm babyface over, no matter what the cost to all others involved. 

Total garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus looked like an absolute retard in that suit and that awful promo.

:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Your analysis is far too simplistic.
> 
> You fail to mention how ice cold all the heels and faces are.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't waste your time with that guy. People who pull the "complain about the complainers" routine aren't worth your time bro. This show is pure garbage atm and there's no way around that.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> Last night they gave people on this board everything they wanted yet you still complain. This shows that people on this board are just whining to whine. Let's rundown everything you got that you wanted.
> 
> 1.) Authority not the main storyline...well you got a new group The League of Nations.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha.


Nice joke, brother :lmao


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> It doesn't make sense, they invest time on wrestlers and their storylines because they want people get behind them as much as possible, it doesn't matter if they are already over or not, wich in this case Reigns is already over in most casual crowds, they're still trying to increase his number of fans, because thats how you fucking build a popular wrestler.
> 
> Don't complain about the fact that they're building a fucking storyline towards the motherfucking top guy.
> 
> Complain about the fact that YOU DONT LIKE THE STORY LINE, it would make more fucking sense.


Or how about they put 10% of the effort into trying to build up talent that the fans actually like! You know, the way the professional wrestling business has always been run. Guy gets over with the crowd, you back and build him up because there is money there. But they literally DO NOT CARE about one other worker on this roster. Ever since Vince decided to hand pick his top guy instead of letting the audience tell him who it is, this type of shit has been getting out of hand, to the point now that everything about the show has never been worse. Literally no one else on this roster matters, only Roman, and they make every other fan favorite (heel or face) look like total shit to try and get him over. Yet somehow don't realize, that in doing this they are making it even harder to accomplish what Vince wants. 

Vince McMahon needs to go, he was great in his time, but that time has since long past. He's quickly making one of my favorite forms of entertainment for the past 33 years totally un-watchable.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

To celebrate the emergence of the POWERFUL AND DEVESTATING new group known as the League of Nations, WWE has revealed a new T-Shirt design.

ONLY available from WWE.COM!


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> They really need to stop doing that stomp in the corner spot if they can't make the setup look less obvious.


Yes. There was a recent match where Neville took his foot out and then stuck it back in right in front of the camera, and it looked incredibly stupid. At the very least, the recipient should look like they're stuck in the corner instead of hanging there like an idiot.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I am actually glad the crowd didn't just shit on that ME, but did something way LOUDER (hopefully) to Vince and was silent and did not care, and some even got up and left


Said the same thing, in this thread. If Reigns fans are delusional enough to think that not only he was getting cheered loudly all night, but that this shit is gonna cut it after last few stars they have (Bryan, Cena & Orton) are gone for good then they have lost all grip on reality. Like another poster said before your post I'm quoting now, the WWE reached a new low last night. If Reigns, Ambrose & The Uso's are what we have to look forward to in the main event picture for the next decade, then we the fans as well as WWE are completely fucked. Because neither Ambrose or Reigns are good enough or will ever be popular enough to keep the currently sinking ship afloat, and The Uso's are The Uso's neither good or bad, not needle movers.

Vince needs to admit he's wrong, and at this point would be better off scraping everything planned & overhauling the entire show, from the writers to who is in the mid-card, top of the card, champions etc,. There simply is no future with the way things are going now, just like there wasn't when they went with Diesel or Lex Luger. The old man just has too admit to everyone, but most importantly himself that his current vision and direction is wrong, once he does that there is hope if they put the work and effort in.



Marrakesh said:


> By next week we might be the only viewers left. A couple hundred smarks who can't stop watching because we get amazing TV every week.
> 
> Every single week we are amazed by how outstandingly shit this show is.


We all keep at least paying attention because we want to see if they will actually swerve us and make the show enjoyable. Then there are those of us that are hoping it gets so bad, that the talent gets so pissed and over it that they start shooting in promos on live Raw TV. 

We need to see a little of what the real life performers feel about how things are going. That would at least be interesting.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Part of me loves the fact Barrett is involved, the other part of me noticed how non existent he was in the match and how he won't be doing much apart from taking falls.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The Wyatts have lost all steam, no one gives a fuck about Sheamus or Del Rio, Rusev while good will not get over in this stable as the champs lackey. Roman and Dean are stuck in developmental hell, and the rest of the midcard are interchangeable and don't matter. New Day can only improve the show by so much themselves, and they're probably the strongestly booked act among the midcard. So many utility players are out injured, and after what I watched last night ill stick to NXT. Kevin fucking Owens wasn't even on the show for fucks sake. How can you have a heel unamerican like stable without a French Canadian...


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

It just bothers me immensely that Sheamus is wearing a suit, the dude is a "Celtic Warrior" why is he all upper-class now? I think giving him a more barbaric look is what he needs to have a character and help him, not make him another goon fodder in a suit.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Where the f*ck was Kevin Owens???


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I actually liked Sheamus. And about the League Of Nations; A month ago I was telling me brother if Sheamus would be champ he should form an alliance with Cesaro, Rusev and Barrett. Too bad I didn't post it..


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the only thing good was the rosebush segment :booklel


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> This is my problem with people in this site... Once ago you people shitted on Reigns booking because he didn't have any reason as babyface the get cheered.
> 
> But now that they're trying to build an storyline to make people care about him you're complaining.
> 
> I mean, what the actual fuck.


They are not building a storyline though.
A storyline takes a huge amount of time to build properly and WWE shouldnt fly in the face of fan interest. WWE have made it clear that Reigns is the chosen one and no amount of negative reactions will change that all the while blatantly throwing every face building idea that exists at him and throwing anybody and everybody under a bus to try and make it happen. I honestly can't think of any company at anytime that I have been watching Pro wrestling trying SO hard to get 1 guy over as face.

History tells us that you as a company roll with fan views. What I don't understand is that Vince seems to think that only faces are money as that's the only reason he won't turn Reigns. In recentish history I can name numerous heels that were money (HHH, The Rock, Jericho, Edge) to name a few. You just need credible faces. Ambrose face (The fans are desperate for it) Vs Reigns Heel (Buzzsaw wordless heel that give no fucks) is money IMHO.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

B. [R] said:


> The Wyatts have lost all steam, no one gives a fuck about Sheamus or Del Rio, Rusev while good will not get over in this stable as the champs lackey. Roman and Dean are stuck in developmental hell, and the rest of the midcard are interchangeable and don't matter. New Day can only improve the show by so much themselves, and they're probably the strongestly booked act among the midcard. So many utility players are out injured, and after what I watched last night ill stick to NXT. Kevin fucking Owens wasn't even on the show for fucks sake. How can you have a heel unamerican like stable without a French Canadian...


Owens probably refused to be apart of such a thrown together bunch of ragtag jobbers, and didn't want to get their rub by association. So they didn't book him on the show as punishment...I totally made that up, but I would not be surprised in the least if that were true lol.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So crowds started booing Charlotte so the WWE starts down a heel turn road?
> 
> :wee-bey


To quote you 'heel turn road' is in itself a problem. 

What ever happened to the 'shocking heel turns' we used to see? It's almost like Vince is now to afraid to do it without testing the water first. I personally don't understand that thinking as anyone who saw or has read about the reaction for the hogan turn towards the NWO or saw the Rock turn into the corporate champion knows how captivating that shit is. 
Yes I know sometimes they don't work but is that enough of a reason not to try?


----------



## Dr Hung Lo (Oct 30, 2015)

Reading Raw > Watching Raw


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm delighted Owens isn't involved with that shit stable. 

It's hard to care about a stable when Rusev is the only one who is even worth watching and when it's leader is the worst main Champion since the Miz.


----------



## TyBerns (Dec 1, 2015)

RAW wasn't that bad honestly, good to see WWE is pushing New Day all the way to the main event.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

Haven't watched RAW in ages, this was recommended and it did not disappoint. Credit where it's due well done WWE.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Results + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/134774/wwe-monday-night-raw-11-30-2015/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another night of awful promos as well. Barely anyone on the show right now is a natural on the mic, with some being awful actors and downright bad on the mic every week even while only being asked to cut 2-3 minute promos. That's bad.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

2nd RAW I didn't watch. Let's see how long I can hold out.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Restomaniac said:


> To quote you 'heel turn road' is in itself a problem.
> 
> What ever happened to the 'shocking heel turns' we used to see? It's almost like Vince is now to afraid to do it without testing the water first. I personally don't understand that thinking as anyone who saw or has read about the reaction for the hogan turn towards the NWO or saw the Rock turn into the corporate champion knows how captivating that shit is.
> Yes I know sometimes they don't work but is that enough of a reason not to try?


WCW actually tested Hogan as a heel in 95.

And Rock was a heel for an entire year, then was a face for only two months before the Series turn. They tested him for an entire year so to speak.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

World Elite > league of nations


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GetDown said:


> Results + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/134774/wwe-monday-night-raw-11-30-2015/


#1 Moment from this week's Raw - The moment it finally ended :jericho2


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

murder said:


> WCW actually tested Hogan as a heel in 95.
> 
> And Rock was a heel for an entire year, then was a face for only two months before the Series turn. They tested him for an entire year so to speak.


I think you are missing my point here. They may have tested Hogan but they didn't make it obvious what is coming next (Heenan tried to fuck the surprise up though) nor did they know if it would work long term.

The Rock may have been a heel previously but it was still a shock moment when he turned again also he had only turned face due to the face reactions he was getting it was a risk as what if it hadn't taken?

To clarify I'm talking about those WOW moments that you don't see coming instead of the breadcrumb turns we get now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I finally make myself watch a Raw after six months of no WWE and it feels like it has gotten even worse. WTF.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't mind the stable but the name is just bad.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sheamus and Owens are talking trash on twitter:

http://www.pwpix.net/randy-orton-ww...us-feud-on-twitter-best-of-raw-and-smackdown/

See... I like Owens material on twitter, but I don't feel his gig translates to TV. He just doesn't have a good enough delivery to make his stuff stand out like it does on paper (or twitter in this case).


----------

